# Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt im Umgang mit der Dialer-Szene? War schon jemand in den Foren des Gewerbes aktiv und hat Diskussionen geführt? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht?

Die Diskussion zum Thema Dialer ist jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit sehr präsent: http://www.stern.de/community/forum/stern_tv/thread.jsp?forum=102&thread=53604. Die ersten Diskussionsteilnehmer aus dem Gewerbe haben sich dort schon an der "Aufklärung" der Frisch-Geschädigten, die wir auch hier bei uns zunehmend sehen, beteiligt. Wir sollten das Feld nicht den Abzockern überlassen.

Gibt es eine Gunst der Stunde?

Übrigens, habt Ihr bemerkt, daß der "Syndikus von Anwalt von G." als Admin-C für malvorlagen registriert ist? Der ist sich für nichts zu schäbig!

Von fern hör ich der Schlachten Donner... :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

@ Moralapostel

Natürlich sollte man Ihnen nicht das Feld überlassen, deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, nach Absprache mit Mods und Admin einen Beitrag dort zu setzen und hier in's Forum reinzulinken. Damit auch die Neulinge im Internet Bescheid wissen, sollte hier eine *Rubrik Lexikon des "Gewerbes"*  eingeführt werden, damit man vorher weiß, welch harmlose, nicht zu verstehenden und undurchsichtigen Beschreibungen für Alltägliche Begriffe verwendet werden, um Arglosigkeit zu streuen. Diese Rubrik sollte eine sein, welche im Forum mit ganz oben gehalten wird und ständig durch Betroffene aktualisiert werden kann!


----------



## News (11 März 2004)

@Moralapostel

Das mit Malvorlagen ist nicht neu, aber auch nur ein Teil des "Netzwerks".
Basteln.de funktioniert nach dem selben Schema.

Abgesehen vom Admin-C-Eintrag:
Anwalt S. aus der Kanzlei G. wirkt auf die eine oder andere Weise ja bei diversen großen Dialerseiten mit - gern auch als Rechtsbeistand und/oder Bereitsteller der Dialer (GF der Dialerschmiede G.N.)

Einen Teil des Portfolios offenbart:
h**p://portal.global-netcom.de


----------



## Moralapostel (11 März 2004)

@Gast

Guter Vorschlag. Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mir den Hinweis erlauben, daß die Beiträge, die derzeit oben gehalten werden, schon so umfangreich sind, daß sie andere Threads auf die Folgeseiten verdrängen. Insgesamt wäre ein Sortieren der Links und Themen, wie Der Jurist es für die Geldwäsche-Telekom-Story gemacht hat, sinnvoll (und bedeutet Arbeit, ich weiß).

@Alle

Wie sieht es aber mit Eurer "Dialog-Erfahrung" aus (siehe oben)?

Ich habe Grund zu der Annahme, daß da spannende Dinge zutage treten! :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2004)

@Moralapostel

zitat: Guter Vorschlag...


würde gerne für das Forum so eine Seite pflegen, um andere vor ähnlichen Dummheiten zu schützen, wie sie mir selber passiert sind, würde aber wohl nur gehen, wenn mir anfangs jemand beratend zur Seite stünde, weil mir selber so 'ne ganze Menge Begriffe schleierhaft sind und ich mich mit der Materie, wie Seitenpflege und derlei Praktiken bekannt machen müßte. Gute Ideen hätte ich da schon.


----------



## dotshead (11 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt im Umgang mit der Dialer-Szene? War schon jemand in den Foren des Gewerbes aktiv und hat Diskussionen geführt? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht?
> 
> Die Diskussion zum Thema Dialer ist jetzt in der Öffentlichkeit sehr präsent: http://www.stern.de/community/forum/stern_tv/thread.jsp?forum=102&thread=53604. Die ersten Diskussionsteilnehmer aus dem Gewerbe haben sich dort schon an der "Aufklärung" der Frisch-Geschädigten, die wir auch hier bei uns zunehmend sehen, beteiligt. Wir sollten das Feld nicht den Abzockern überlassen.
> 
> ...



Zu 1) jepp als Anti-Spammer im meist besuchten deutschen AWM-Forum. War relativ witzig, iinteressante Wortgefechte.  Und zu viel Nähe ans "Gewerbe". Die meisten sind wirklich nett da. 

Zu 2) Du suchst keinen Dialog mit der Dialerszene, ansonsten würdest Du nicht über Abzocker schreiben. Solltest Du auf einen Dialog setzen, höre auf die andere Seite zu 
diffamieren. Merke Dialer-Szene /= Dialer-Szene.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Merke Dialer-Szene /= Dialer-Szene.



Genau  :bandit 

 :rotfl:


----------



## Moralapostel (12 März 2004)

@dotshead



> Du suchst keinen Dialog mit der Dialerszene, ansonsten würdest Du nicht über Abzocker schreiben.



Erster Gedanke: Stimmt, da hast Du recht. Ich sollte den Ausdruck nicht weiter verwenden.

Zweiter Gedanke: Wenn ich den Dialog mit einem Knacki suche, darf ich ihn dann nicht mehr als Knacki bezeichnen? Verliert der Knacki seine Eigenschaft des Knacki-Seins durch den Dialog mit mir? Ad absurdum: Bin ich in der Lage Knackis mittels Einsatzes meiner Engelszungen zu befreien?

Und zuguterletzt: Können meine Dialoge den bösen Geist aus der Dialer-Szene treiben? :fg2:


Aber im Ernst: Gibt es weitere Meinungen zum Dialog?

@Gast

Prima, dann melde Dich doch an, da die Mods diese verantwortungsvolle Aufgabe sicher nicht einem anonymen Gast übertragen würden.

Anregung: Einen Leitfaden erstellen, der den Neuankömmlingen die Struktur aufzeigt. Beispielsweise(!) nach dem Schema:

Hohe Telefonkosten?
1. Beweissicherung
2. Domain und ggf. deren Hintergründe ermitteln
3. Check bei der RegTP
4. Hinweise/Links zu den bekannten Übeltätern
5. Links zu Diskussionsbeiträgen, die ein Beispiel für mögliche "Problembehandlungen" liefern (Nachtrag: Siehe Erste-Hilfe-Kasten)

Die "Alteingesessenen" können hierzu sicher etwas beitragen.


----------



## dotshead (12 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Zweiter Gedanke: Wenn ich den Dialog mit einem Knacki suche, darf ich ihn dann nicht mehr als Knacki bezeichnen? Verliert der Knacki seine Eigenschaft des Knacki-Seins durch den Dialog mit mir? Ad absurdum: Bin ich in der Lage Knackis mittels Einsatzes meiner Engelszungen zu befreien?



Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob Du einen Verurteilten als Knacki bezeichnen darfst. 

Von welchen Engelszungen redet ein "selbsternannter" Moralapostel? Du scherst alle über
den gleichen Kamm und das ist verwerflich.

Grüsse aus ME

Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke aka "selbsternannter" Dialerapostel


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Von welchen Engelszungen redet ein "selbsternannter" Moralapostel? Du scherst alle über
> den gleichen Kamm und das ist verwerflich



Du mußt dich gerade aufspielen , in einem offenbarst  du  dich in voller Offenheit , dein Avatar ist 
das perfekte Symbol für deine  aal/allglatte Art dich durch alle Foren zu posten.


----------



## dotshead (12 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Avatar ist gut ausgesucht.  0  Was offenbare ich denn in voller Offenheit? Das ich gegen illegale Dialer bin, den Dialer generell aber nicht als Teufelswerk verdamme?  Allerdings kleiner Tipp für dich http://www.aktiv-gegen-plenken.de/


----------



## Raimund (12 März 2004)

*Der Apostel*

:lol:  :lol: 
@gast,

nimm 's nicht ernst. Der selbst ernannte Dialerapostel hat chronische Probleme mit "das" und "dass".

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2004)

@Raimund

diese Missionarstätigkeit kommt mir immer so vor, wie jemand, der in ein Lokal kommt 
in dem alle gerade akute Fischvergiftung erlitten haben und ständig Reklame dafür macht, 
daß es an der Frittenbude gegenüber tollen Backfisch gibt, und sich darüber wundert,
daß alle nur an zu kotzen anfangen...

cp


----------



## Raimund (12 März 2004)

@cp,

jedwede Missionstätigkeit liegt mir fern. Im vorstehenden Fall ist die Prognose infaust.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Captain Picard (12 März 2004)

Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Im vorstehenden Fall ist die Prognose infaust.


  
wie gut, daß es Google gibt:

http://www.infobitte.de/free/lex/allgLex0/i/infaust.htm

Gruß
cp


----------



## jupp11 (13 März 2004)

> Allerdings wirst Du selbst dort keinen Beitrag von mir finden der Abzocker unterstützt.


hat das irgend jemand gesagt, es wurde  ausdrücklich vom  "guten" Dialer geschrieben, 
niemand hat hier derartiges unterstellt, aber es gibt ja den Spruch , wer sich entschuldigt, klagt sich an 
(wohlgemerkt:  das bezieht sich darauf , wenn sich jemand etwas abstreitet, 
 dessen er gar nicht beschuldigt wurde.) 

Auf das Wesentliche, daß es den Forenteilnehmern  als blanker Hohn erscheinen muß, 
 wenn  hier jemand permanent mit  Lobpreisungen der "guten"   Dialer auftritt im Umfeld
 lauter Dialergeschädigter, wird wohlweißlich nicht eingegangen. 

Ich würde zu gern eine  Umfrage veranstalten, ob auch nur ein einziger der hier im Forum 
*dialerabgezockten* Postenden , sich jemals vorher oder später freiwillig dieser 
Zahlungsmethode bedienen würde. Das Ergebnis steht wohl außer Frage. 

Die Frage stellt sich daher immer wieder : was soll dieser missionarische Eifer ? 

Jupp


----------



## Moralapostel (13 März 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da du einfach nicht begreifen willst , daß du hier fehl am Platz bist.
> Verkauf deine Fische woanders Jagin , Dialerfragen usw. da bist du doch zu Hause  :evil:
> 
> Lobbyarbeit für den "guten" Dialer in einem Forum  für Dialerabgezockte ist einfach nur nervig und abgeschmackt.
> ...



@jupp11
Nicht vergraulen, sondern mitreden lassen. Sehen wir uns doch den Einwand von dotshead an: Er verweist ausdrücklich auf die 3-fache OK-Eingabe (übrigens: wieviele OKs seid Ihr denn so gewohnt, wenn Ihr eine Windows-Applikation installiert, ohne daß diese Euch anschließend die Taschen leert?). Das ist doch offenbar eines der aller(eis)heiligsten Argumente für das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages.

Welche verschiedenen Dialer gibt es denn so und was passiert nach dem jeweiligen OK? Ist es eigentlich immer so, daß ein Dialer, den man sich einmal eingefangen hat, dauerhaft die DFÜ-Einstellungen verändert oder überwiegen solche, die tatsächlich nur für eine abgerufene "Leistung" eine spezielle MWD-Nr. anwählen? Welche Dialer gelten denn aus Sicht von dotshead als "gute" Dialer und für welche Angebote werden diese eingesetzt? Gibt es Beispiele aus dem Non-Sex-Bereich, die auch einmal erkennen lassen, daß es nicht nur um spontane Bedürfnisse, Fun, IQ-Tests o. ä., sondern evtl. auch einmal um etwas dauerhaft werthaltiges gehen könnte?

Mir schwimmt da immer ein Dialer-Drücker im Gedächtnis herum, der sich über die durch die Verbraucherzentrale bewirkte Änderung des Mainpean-Dialers aufregt und in dessen Forum sich keiner an dessen Meinung stört: Er jammert, weil der Preis "für den Endverbraucher jetzt sehr gut sichtbar ist" und dieses seine Einnahmen schmälert!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=43933&highlight=#43933 (7. Beitrag)

Insofern, jupp11, hast Du vollkommen Recht: Die Dialer-Kollegen reden von Legalität und Seriösität und "vertippen" sich dann im eigenen Kreise derart, daß man das wahre Gesicht erkennen kann.

Dieses ist auch zu erkennen bei Dialer-Kollege David Fiege / pexep, der als Vehikel für den Aufschwung auch dubiose Mitstreiter nicht ganz ausschließen mag:



> Die Paid4 Szene *ist sehr verrufen*. Da hast du recht. Aber sie könnte auch einen evnt. aufschwund geben d.h. das man *ein projekt schneller public machen *kann.



http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=2e2d0f25a409b01454aabaf1f62b385c&threadid=43 (3. Beitrag)

Na also, da haben wir es doch wieder. Soll denn ein schlechter Ruf dem Aufschwung im Wege stehen? Und da war ja auch noch dieser andere, auf den @news hingewiesen hat:



> "Fakt ist aber das früher oder später alles was es im Net kostenlos gibt auch kostenpflichtig zu Verfügung stehen wird.
> Egal wie geschmacklos!
> Und wen wir nicht damit anfangen dann macht es eben ein anderer und verdient sich dumm und dämlich nur weil wir zu lange über geschmacklos oder nicht diskutiert haben.
> Deswegen bin ich für je früher desto besser!"



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4166&start=60 (5. Beitrag)

Man würde ja gern ein wenig seriöser sein, wenn da nicht diese Profit-Hürden wären...

@dotshead
Und deshalb werden Deine Beiträge immer wieder mißtrauisch betrachtet. Kannst Du etwas zum Thema "gute" Dialer-Anwendungen beitragen? Es ist ja nicht so, daß ich unbelehrbar wäre! Aber ich habe, ehrlich gesagt, nicht viel Hoffnung.

Und das mit dem "planken", das war echt 'mal ein wichtiger Beitrag. Da kann ich Dir als Lektüre nur einen der Dialer-"Vaterlandsverteidiger" empfehlen, der Kommata offenbar als Raritäten betrachtet (http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4356&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=45 7. Beitrag) und auch sonst konnte ich bei T. H., DialerLilly, DialerDieter und anderen Vertretern dieses Fachs nur nachlesen, was ich bereits an selber Stelle kommentierte:



> Sind denn alle Dialer-Pfleger Legastheniker?
> 
> dialercenter.de
> 
> Da werden sie geholfen!



Also: Back to the roots! Komm' mit einem konkreten Ansatz, damit wir tatsächlich so etwas wie ein Gespräch führen können!


----------



## webwatcher (13 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> @jupp11
> Nicht vergraulen, sondern mitreden lassen.



Lieber Moralapostel,
wenn du ihn so lange kennen würdest wie ich aus dem DS-Forum, dann würdest du 
Jupps Zorn und Mißtrauen nachvollziehen können und der kennt ihn dort auch schon seit einem  Jahr 
 Das Dialerschutzforum steht immer noch zur Recherche offen:
http://forum.webmart.de/boardlist.cfm?listID=6646
such einfach mal nach den Postings von Rabauke (das ist der Nick dort) dann wirst du möglicherweise 
einen Eindruck bekommen, warum seine  Beiträge immer auf großes Mißtrauen stoßen bzw 
massive Ablehnung. 

Natürlich steht es jedem frei auch seine  Meinung "anzupassen" , aber man wird den Eindruck
 nicht los, daß das je nach "Wetterlage" stattfindet... 

Andersdenkende sprich Dialergegner als "Hardliner" zu bezeichnen, ist auch nicht die feine  englische Art , 
wobei ich das in diesem Fall sogar als Kompliment empfinden würde .

Gruß
ww


----------



## KatzenHai (13 März 2004)

Ich denke mal, ein Dialog mit der "dialer-scene" (_moderne Menschen schreiben klein, neudeutsch, ohne "planking" oder "kommata" ..._) macht wenig Sinn. Die Fronten liegen zu weit auseinander.
Die eine Gruppe ist mehrheitlich der Auffassung, jede Art von Micropayment via DFÜ-Automatik-Programm ist Abzocke. Vollkommen egal, wie oft man OK oder Pokemon eingeben, Ziffernfolgen als Telefonnummern erkennen, 18 Jahre alt sein oder "Abbrechen"-drücken-können muss ...

Die andere Gruppe glaubt, alle Dialer mit 3x OK seien legal, automatische, selbstlöschende Dialer gebe es ebenso wenig wie überhaupt eine "Abzocker-Struktur" und im Übrigen sei jeder Bürger selbst schuld, der nicht im Drei-Stunden-Rhythmus Patches, Updates, Fixes usw. zum Selbstschutz aktualisiert ...
Wer soll hier bitte mit wem worüber sprechen?


----------



## Raimund (13 März 2004)

*Der Apostel*

 
@Katzenhai,

der Volksmund weiß: "Niemand kann zwei Herren dienen!"

Zu Quislingen und Kollaborateuren:

http://www.weltchronik.de/bio/cethegus/q/quisling.html

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

@Katzenhai

Ich gebe dir in diesem Fall fast uneingeschränkt Recht. Die beiden Pole Höchste Gewinnmaximierung und Höchster Verbraucherschutz liegen leider sehr weit auseinander. Im Spannungsfeld dazwischen ist zwar Platz für Kompromisse und Diskussionen; ein echter Konsens dürfte aber nur sehr schwer zu schaffen sein. Wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, dass man es nach wie vor zumindest versuchen sollte. Schaden kann es ja nichts. Die wirkliche Arbeit - nämlich die jeweilige Lobbyarbeit - wird ohnehin woanders geleistet - im Hintergrund


----------



## dotshead (13 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, ein Dialog mit der "dialer-scene" (_moderne Menschen schreiben klein, neudeutsch, ohne "planking" oder "kommata" ..._) macht wenig Sinn. Die Fronten liegen zu weit auseinander.
> Die eine Gruppe ist mehrheitlich der Auffassung, jede Art von Micropayment via DFÜ-Automatik-Programm ist Abzocke. Vollkommen egal, wie oft man OK oder Pokemon eingeben, Ziffernfolgen als Telefonnummern erkennen, 18 Jahre alt sein oder "Abbrechen"-drücken-können muss ...
> 
> Die andere Gruppe glaubt, alle Dialer mit 3x OK seien legal, automatische, selbstlöschende Dialer gebe es ebenso wenig wie überhaupt eine "Abzocker-Struktur" und im Übrigen sei jeder Bürger selbst schuld, der nicht im Drei-Stunden-Rhythmus Patches, Updates, Fixes usw. zum Selbstschutz aktualisiert ...
> Wer soll hier bitte mit wem worüber sprechen?



Falsch. Das ist einfaches Schwarz/Weiss denken. Auch unter den AWMs gibt es Leute, die durchaus anders denken. z.B. T.H. und viele andere.


----------



## Raimund (13 März 2004)

*T.H.*

   
T. H. als Kronzeuge für "A"WM, die anders denken?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4369

Difficile est saturam non scribere!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dotshead (13 März 2004)

*Re: Der Apostel*

Erstens ist der Vergleich unpassend. 

Zweitens Shit ich wollte den Artikel wirklich lesen. 
Zu meinem Erstaunen, lese ich dort:
 über FirstGate Click&Buy jetzt sofort downloaden. 
Und weiter:
in nur 2 Min. kostenlos anmelden 

Tz zwar steht da auch irgendwas von kaufen, aber keine Tarifangabe, aber auch das kostenlos verführt ja, gelle?. Muss ich mich erst anmelden um zu wissen, was der komplette Artikel kostet?


Und nu? Tobias befürwortet die Aktion und du bezeichnest das als negativ?


----------



## News (13 März 2004)

@dotshead

Schonmal die Maus bewegt auf Weltchronik.de?
Bei mir kommen in dem Artikelauszug sehr wohl Kostenhinweise per MouseOver (Tarif = 1,50 Euro).


----------



## dotshead (13 März 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> @dotshead
> 
> Schonmal die Maus bewegt auf Weltchronik.de?
> Bei mir kommen in dem Artikelauszug sehr wohl Kostenhinweise per MouseOver (Tarif = 1,50 Euro).



Du hast recht. Bei den Links im Artikel schon, aber nicht bei dem "über FirstGate Click&Buy jetzt sofort downloaden." Link.  Bin wohl zu unbedarft.


----------



## News (13 März 2004)

Mir gefällt die aktuelle Diskussion der AWM über den Stern-TV-Beitrag
im Jaginforum übrigens überraschend gut.

Ein Zitat:
"Leute da gibts keine ausreden - das ist alles so klar wie es nur sein kann. wir müssen die hafengasse erleuchten und es eben verhindern, dass dort unsere kunden überfallen werden.
(...)
solange es BAD NEWS gibt - werden die medien jedenfalls drüber berichten und diese im zweifelsfall sogar noch etwas schlimmer machen als sie sind - denn das ist deren job. unser job wäre es dafür zu sorgen, dass die bei uns kein futter finden."


----------



## dotshead (13 März 2004)

Es gibt überall solche und solche. Aber das will hier ja keiner lesen. Noch ein Beitrag aus dem Forum des "Gewerbes":


> An wen richtet sich ein Angebot wie Hausaufgaben, Klingeltöne oder Handylogos? Wer diese Frage richtig beantwortet, der kann nur zu dem einem Schluß kommen, hier wird versucht durch Unredlichkeit Geld zu machen. Ob der eingesetzte Dialer Rechtskonform ist oder nicht spielt dabei überhaupt keine Rolle.


Aber das soll ja hier nicht erscheinen.


----------



## Raimund (13 März 2004)

*Die ehrenwerte Gesellschaft*

 
@News,

zu den Sprüchen bei Jag:

"Die Botschaft hör' ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube."

Wenn 's an den Geldbeutel geht, dann haben die immer wieder Besserung gelobt und Krokodilstränen geweint ... Geändert hat sich nichts!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

> Aber das soll ja hier nicht erscheinen.



Das ist völliger Quatsch, im Gegenteil. Es sollte jedem bewusst sein oder werden, dass man differenzieren muss - auch das übrigens auf beiden "Seiten". Dass der frisch geschröpfte User keine Lust hat, sich mit "seriösen" und "unseriösen" Dialeranbietern zu beschäftigen dürfte dabei ebenso klar sein wie die Tatsache, dass viele Anbieter nur wenig Lust haben, zwischen sinnvollem Forderungen nach Verbraucherschutz und völliger Ablehnung von MWDs zu differenzieren. Insofern sollten zumindest diejenigen, die etwas Überblick haben, nicht noch zu einer weiteren Verschärfung etwaiger wie auch immer gearteten Fronten beitragen


----------



## dotshead (13 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber das soll ja hier nicht erscheinen.
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist völliger Quatsch, im Gegenteil. Es sollte jedem bewusst sein oder werden, dass man differenzieren muss - auch das übrigens auf beiden "Seiten". Dass der frisch geschröpfte User keine Lust hat, sich mit "seriösen" und "unseriösen" Dialeranbietern zu beschäftigen dürfte dabei ebenso klar sein wie die Tatsache, dass viele Anbieter nur wenig Lust haben, zwischen sinnvollem Forderungen nach Verbraucherschutz und völliger Ablehnung von MWDs zu differenzieren. Insofern sollten zumindest diejenigen, die etwas Überblick haben, nicht noch zu einer weiteren Verschärfung etwaiiger wie auch immer gearteten Fronten beitragen



@Sascha
Ich hoffe, dass diesen Beitrag jeder hier liest (gelle ww aka tf aka gast). Leider hat es den Anschein, dass hier nicht jeder differenzieren kann, was natürlich für beide Seiten gilt.


----------



## Raimund (13 März 2004)

*Die armen Dealer*

 
Im Forum des Berliner Oberregistrierers wird die differnzierte Sicht der ehrenwerten Gesellschaft schon deutlich. Da freuen wir uns aber alle.

dialercenter.de

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

Ganz anders tönt die Konkurrenz aus Wetter
(etwas älteres Posting aus deren Forum):

 "Premium SMS - die nächste Generation
Heute (11.02.) testen wir in der Jugendzeitschrift BRAVO mit von uns erstellen Booklets unser neues Premium-SMS Gateway.
(...)
Dazu werden ABO Dienste zählen - wie auch die Möglichkeit mit nur 1 SMS bis zu 50 Euro zu berechnen."

Deren Lernfähigkeit scheint deutlich begrenzter.


----------



## PvW (13 März 2004)

*Neue Heimat*

Abends!

Hmmm.

Hab' mir extra ein wenig PopCorn besorgt, um mir diesen Thread
zu beäugen.

Ja und?!

Ein kurzes Vergnügen.

Ist ja vielleicht Geschmackssache - aber gehört das hier nicht eher
ins OFF-TOPIC ??
Der InformationsGehalt tendiert deutlich gegen Null - wobei ich persönlich
eigentlich nix gegen ein paar kleine Gemeinheiten  habe.
Die aber gehören  imho ins OT - wo sie dann trefflich gepflegt werden können.

 0 

heimatlose Grüße

Piet


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2004)

Naja - wollen wir mal nicht überkritisch sein. Zumindest die Überschrift lässt doch den Bezug zu Dialern erkennen


----------



## Moralapostel (15 März 2004)

@PvW

Leider muß ich Dir zustimmen, aber das liegt natürlich auch daran, daß auf die Eingangsfrage nicht (im erhofften Umfang) eingegangen wird.

Bisher reduziert sich der Dialog zumeist auf die Frage "Wer hat den längsten?", was aber auch daran liegt, daß die Teilnehmer (mich eingeschlossen) immer versuchen in der relativen Öffentlichkeit eines Forums gut dazustehen. Insofern bin ich mit meinem Ansatz vielleicht "im falschen Film".

Wirklich konstruktiv und ermutigend finde ich den Hinweis von @news, der auf eine entsprechende Diskussion im Jagin-Forum verweist:


> Mir gefällt die aktuelle Diskussion der AWM über den Stern-TV-Beitrag
> im Jaginforum übrigens überraschend gut.
> 
> Ein Zitat:
> ...



Könnte es sich lohnen, sich (vornehmend sachlich und ohne "Längenmaß") an der dort stattfindenden Diskussion zu beteiligen? Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu? Und (wiederholte Frage): Habt Ihr diesbzgl. Erfahrungen?

With a little help from my friends...


----------



## Moralapostel (17 März 2004)

Die oben zitierte Aussage aus dem Jagin stammt von Thommy:

http://jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=fcb93a149b54122bddbb3d4f378255a5&threadid=35052&pagenumber=1

Der gesamte Thread ist wirklich lesenswert und zeigt, daß auch im Gewerbe andere Meinungen entwickelt werden, die nichts mit der Seeligsprechung aller Dialer im Stile der hier vertretenen "gewerblichen" Teilnehmer zu tun hat.

Ich habe ein paar PNs mit Thommy ausgetauscht und er hat sich gerade hier im Forum angemeldet. Er betreibt momo-net in der Schweiz und verzichtet bei seinem Erotik-Content insgesamt auf Dialer. Seine Preise kann man dauerhaft(!) nachlesen, alle Informationen sind sichtbar(!) und eindeutig und er macht offenbar trotzdem gute Geschäfte!

Die geklammerten Ausrufezeichen stehen für: "im Gegensatz zu..."  

Bei Interesse an Dialog und Veränderung halte ich die Diskussionsteilnahme von Dialer-Geschädigten im Jagin-Forum für sinnvoller, als auf den Sankt-Dialer-Quatsch zu antworten, den "unsere Gewerbetreibenden" hier bisher so vom Stapel gelassen haben.

Aber, (und zu dieser Erkenntnis hat mich meine drohende "Entjungferung als Rookie" inzwischen gebracht) das ist nur meine Meinung.

Wie denkt Ihr darüber? Was meinen die "3-5-Sterne-Generäle" unter uns dazu? :dafuer:  :dagegen:???


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Dialog wird gerne gesehen und auch wirklich begrüßt.
Leider haben sich alle Dialogversuche darauf beschränkt, dass man kurzzeitig guten Willen gezeigt hat und dann wieder verschwunden war.
Die meisten großen Anbieter sind hier eh ab und an zu Gast (teilweise angemeldet) und warum sollte man sich dazu nicht äußern dürfen.
Man muß halt damit leben, dass einem auch mal ein harter Wind ins Gesicht wehr. Hier treiben sich viele Geschädigte rum und die sind eben teilweise nicht gut auf Anbieter zu sprechen.
Wir werden aber unser Möglichstes tun um die Diskussion auf einem sachlichen Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Qoppa (17 März 2004)

Zum Dialog:

ich glaube es ist ein Fehler, wenn man das Jaginforum pauschal als "die Gegner" auffasst. Dort diskutieren die AdultWebmaster. Und ich habe an dieser Branche nichts auszusetzen, wenn sie ihr Geschäft auf redliche Weise betreiben.

Natürlich ist der Dialergebrauch in dieser Branche recht üblich. Und natürlich auch der -mißbrauch. Warum es so viele offenbar nicht gebacken bekommen, ein "anständiges" Angebot hinzustellen (z.B. ein Monatszugang für € 20-30, anstatt der gleiche Preis über Dialer für eine halbe Stunde), entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Die wahren Profiteure sitzen aber - das zeigen ja die vielen Recherchen, die hier angestellt werden - anderswo, und die sind an keinem Dialog interessiert, sondern nur am schnellen Geld. Wer selbsteinwählende Dialer programmiert und verteilt ("innovative Micropayment-Solutions"), ständig neue Firmen im Ausland gründet und verschiebt, dem ist nur mit dem Strafrecht beizukommen ...

Der Sieg über den Dialer wird aber, davon bin ich weiterhin überzeugt, letztlich vor den Zivilgerichten stattfinden. Wenn die Forderungen - wegen Beweislastumkehr - nicht mehr eintreibbar sind, wird der Dialer, weil er eine untaugliche und "betrugsaffine" Abrechnungsmethode ist, einen ruhmlosen Untergang erleben. (Ein paar Klügere bei Jagin sehen das übrigens schon.) 
Und dazu kann jeder Betroffene, mit Hilfe dieses Forums, beitragen ...


----------



## thommy (17 März 2004)

*hallo von der "anderen seite"*

Tja also ich fang mal mit einem freundlichen HALLO in die Runde an und hoffe, dass ich in dieser Gemeinde willkommen bin - auch wenn ich (gottseidank) nicht zu den Dialergeschädigten gehöre - zumindest nicht zu denen die DIREKT betroffen sind.

Moralapostel hat mich netterweise im Jaginforum kontaktiert und ich bin heute zum ersten Mal hier in diesem Forum gewesen um mir die hier die Geschichten rein zu ziehen, die zum Teil selbst meine kühnsten Vorstellungen übertreffen.

Wie man glaube ich aber auch hier weiss, bin ich zwar Adultanbieter aber noch nie ein Freund von Dialern gewesen - auch nicht in der Zeit, wo sich einige Herrschaften mit diesen Dingern wirklich goldene Nasen verdient haben.

Ich bin aber nun ganz bestimmt auch nicht hierhergekommen um noch ein bisschen mehr über diejenigen herzuziehen, denen ich unterstelle, dass sie für Geld sogar ihre eigene Mutter verkaufen würden - denn das mache ich schon dort, wo auch die sitzen, die es hören sollen. Und dass ich bereits seit Jahren lauthals und unverblümt die Stimme erhebe ist allgemein in der Branche bekannt und hat mir nicht nur Freunde eingebracht. Aber damit kann ich dann auch gut leben, denn meine Meinung ist nicht dazu da mir Freunde zu schaffen, sondern Freund und Feind zu unterscheiden, denn wer keine Feinde hat, der dürfte wohl auch keine Freunde haben.

Der Grund warum ich mich hier zu Wort melde ist eher der, dass ich schon durchaus glaube, dass auf jeder Seite der beiden Fronten Informationslücken bestehen, die nicht unbedingt dazu beitragen die Dinge zu verändern, die zweifelsohne verändert werden müssen.

Es gibt auch zur Dialerproblematik ein paar Sachen, die man wissen und überdenken sollte, wenn man zu diesem Thema diskutiert und den Status Quo auf Basis von Hintergrundwissen zu verändern.

Ohne für die Webmaster, die auch heute noch Downloaddialer skrupellos einsetzen eine Lanze brechen zu wollen, muss man doch wissen, auf wessen Mist und mit welcher Unterstützung diese ganze Misere entstanden ist, denn die Wegelagerer wurden letztendlich ja von denen gezüchtet, die sich im Hintergrund mit weisen Westen gesonnt haben und daran hunderte von Millionen verdient haben.

Der Dialer war für mich schon in seiner Anfangszeit unakzeptabel - auch da, wo er sich noch nicht automatisch installiert hat und hemmungslos Verbindungen getrennt hat - und zwar ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich nicht verstehe, wie man ein Zahlungsmittel "Zahlungsmittel" nennen kann, wenn dabei schon 40 - oder wie es in den Anfangszeiten war 50% der Zahlungssumme für das Zahlungsmittel drauf gehen.

Das ist so als würde man eine Hose für 100 Europ per Scheck kaufen und der verkäufer würde sagen ich muss da jetzt 200 Euro drauf schreiben, weil der Rest "Scheckgebühren" sind.

Von dieser Hälfte (heute nur noch etwa 1/3) haben die Anbieter niemals auch nur einen müden Fünfer gesehen, denn der landete bei Telekom und Co und den Untervermarktern der 0190-Leitungsbündel.

Ein zweiter wichtiger Aspekt, den wahrscheinlich viele gar nicht wissen, war der, dass mit Einsatz einer Dailerverbindung das strenge, deutsche Jugendschutzgesetz ausgehebelt wurde, denn Dialerverbindungen fielen Jahrelang nicht unter den Medienstaatsvertrag sondern unter das Telekommunikationsgesetz, welches erst Mitte 2003 geändert wurde.

Es war also so, dass ein Erotikwebmaster, der seine Seiten mit Kreditkarte und Lastschrift anbot und dazu noch ein einfaches Jugendschutzsystem (wie z.B. Ausweisabfrage) benutzte mit einem Bein im Knast stand. Dagegen ein Webmaster der den Dialer einsetzte und KEINEN Jugendschutz einsetzte blieb straflos.

Zählt man nun eins und eins zusammen, dann stellt sich doch die Frage, warum selbst das Strafgesetz in diesem Graubereich seine Geltung verlor und ist doch sicher nur damit erklärbar, dass eine graue Emminenz im Hintergrund Millionen verdiente und hierfür an unsichtbaren Fäden zog.

Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen - ich sehe das nicht als Entschuldigung an - aber es macht doch einiges vielleicht etwas verständlicher, denn hier wurden zum Teil dumme kleine Webmaster vorgeschoben die Prügel ab zu bekommen, die eigentlich zumindest AUCH andere verdient hätten.

Der Grossteil der deutschen Webmaster, die heute noch da sind, kennen das Business gar nicht anders als mit Dialern und die meisten haben auch ausser ein paar Programmierkenntnissen keinerlei Ahnung von Markt und Marketing.
In vielen dieser Jungs hat sich die Meinung verfestigt "Wir können doch eh machen was wir wollen, wir sind immer nur die Buhmänner" und genau da liegt für mich der Hase im Pfeffer und schnalzt.

Es gibt eine ungeheure Diskrepanz zwischen dem "Parade-User", der meint im Internet müsste alles kostenlos sein und dem "Parade-Webmaster", der glaubt, dass die wenigen Zahlungswilligen die Rechnung für die anderen einfach mitbezahlen müssen.

Das kann natürlich nicht gehen, denn Internet ist für die Macher schon eine ziemlich teure Sache und letztendlich nur kommerziell genutzt finanzierbar.

Nur durch dieses Verstehen der Zusammenhänge und Situationen wird es vielleicht irgendwann mal auch im Internet machbar sein, den Preis einer Ware durch die Summe ihrer Nachfrage zu bestimmen.
Wenn viele wieder den Mut bekommen im Internet Geld auszugeben, ohne danach einen Offenbarungseid erklären zu müssen, dann ist jedem damit gedient. Dem User und dem Anbieter.

Das ist es was ich versuche zu kommunizieren und wofür ich aus voller Überzeugung heraus kämpfe. Ob dieses Ziel erreichbar ist liegt vor allem daran wie schnell die Anbieter erkennen, dass das schwerer verdiente Geld das bessere und langfristigere ist.
Aber es liegt auch daran, wie vehemend sich User UND Fairplaywebmaster gegen die Abzockerei und Wegelagerei wehren, denn wenn der einzige wirksame Schutz vor solchen Spacken eines Tages nur noch darin besteht das Internet abzumelden, dann hat keiner was davon.

Ein dialerfreies Surfvergnügen wünscht Euch

der Thommy


----------



## yuppi (17 März 2004)

Hallo Thommy, 

ich finde mit deinem Beitrag hast du den Punkt getroffen. 

Ich beschäftige mich noch nicht sehr lange mit dem Thema Dialer. Erst seit sich meine Tochter vor 6 wochen einen "eingefangen" hat. 

Und trotzdessen daß ich zu den Geschädigten gehöre, bin ich der Meinung daß ein Dialer an sich ja nichts schlechtes ist, ich bin mir sicher daß es viele User gibt die wissentlich und willig Dialer verwenden, nur die Art und Weise wie sie funktionieren finde ich nicht ok. 

Es kann nicht sein, daß man bei Newslettern, Foren usw. eine Bestätigunsmail bekommen, wenn man sich anmeldet, um sicher zu stellen, daß nicht jemand anderes hingeht und einen fröhlich im Web bei sämtlichen Newslettern anmeldet. Auf der anderen Seite bei Dialern eine dreimalige OK Eingabe (eigentlich muß man sagen ein Treffen der Buchstaben O und K ) ausreicht, wo es hier doch um Geld geht. 
Genau hier müßte eine Rückbestätigung mit genauen Informationen über den Preis erfolgen. 
Allein dadurch wäre meiner Meinung nach einem unwissentlichen (auf die Kosten bezogen) Benutzen eines Dialers durch Kinder und auch Erwachsenen vorzubeugen. 

Das Problem daß viele nicht gerichtlich gegen Dialerbetreiber vorgehen sehe ich darin, daß man wenn man keinen Rechtsschutz hat, am Ende evtl. auf noch mehr Kosten sitzen bleibt, die man dann erst recht nicht bezahlen kann. Denn es kann ja keiner Garantieren, daß der Richter zu Gunsten des Geschädigten entscheidet, da das Gesetz hierbei leider noch große Lücken aufweißt. 
Auch kann man oft, genau die Kleinigkeiten die von der RegTP aus gegen einen zugelassenen Dialer sprechen würden, nicht nachvollziehen, ohne erneut Kosten zu verursachen. 

Ich kann z.B. bis heute nicht zu 100% sagen daß meine Tochter nach den 29.57minuten erneut OK für die ca. 8 sekunden später neu aufgebaute Verbindung eingeben mußte. Sie behauptet daß sie nur einmal die beiden OKs eingab, es kamen an einem der drei Tage jedoch 5 Verbindungen zustande. 
Der Herr von der RegTP erklärte mir heute am Telefon wohl daß das so sein müsse, nur wie soll ich das nochmal nachvollziehen?  Und getestet wird dort erst wenn sie den "Auftrag" von der Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe. 

Was auch nicht nachvollziehbar ist wäre das Verhalten des Dialers wenn man nach 10 minuten das Angebot verläßt, durch Aufruf einer anderen Webseite, ich bin der Meinung auch hier läuft die Verbindung weiter. Den temporären Internet Dateien nach, wurde schon 10 min nach Entstehen der ersten Verbindung auf eine andere Webseite zugegriffen. Selbst zu dem Zeitpunkt der zweiten bis fünften Verbindung nach jeweils 30 min sind in den Temp Internet Dateien keine Anzeichen von der Webseite, sondern Zugriffe auf ganz andere Seiten zu finden.  

Genau dies sind die Punkte die ich als Abzocke bezeichnen würde, ohne alle Mehrwertdiensteanbieter über einen kamm zu scheren. 

Mfg
Annette


----------



## sascha (17 März 2004)

@Thommy,

erstmal willkommen hier und vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Lese Dich ja auch schon lange bei Jagin. Zu Deinem Statement hier habe ich eigentlich gar nichts zu sagen, weil es zu hundert Prozent passt. Der Aspekt mit dem Jugendschutz ist allerdings sehr interessant, weil mir der noch nicht so bewusst war. Insofern: Wieder was dazu gelernt. 

viel spass im netz   

cu,

Sascha


----------



## thommy (18 März 2004)

Hallo Anette,

also ich bin sogar felsenfest davon überzeugt, dass es sehr wohl eine bestimmte Gruppe von Usern gibt, die den Dialer sehr bewusst und auch im Wissen um die Kosten nutzt.

Ich bahaupte aber, dass eben diese kleine Gruppe es nicht rechtfertigt, dass eben viele unbedarfte User damit übervorteilt werden.

Im Grunde hat sich im Bereich Erotik die Sachlage in den vergangenen Monaten schon ziemlich entschärft - aber dafür geht man eben mittlerweile mit den Dingern auf eine noch unbedarftere Zielgruppe los - nämlich auf Kids und absolute Neuanfänger, die absolut keinen Schimmer von dem haben wie so ein Teil funktioniert und was es schlussendlich für Kosten verursachen kann.

Vor allem die von Dir angesprochene Tatsache, dass Dialerverbindungen in der Regel auch nach dem Logout aus dem kostenpflichtigen Angebot weiterlaufen ist da so eine Sache, die ich alles andere als in Ordnung finde (wobei ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht weiss, ob das so ist und so sein darf - aber glauben würde ich das schon mal ungeprüft).

Jedenfalls rechtfertigt der Umstand, dass ein paar Leutchen mit den Dingern sehr wohl umgehen können nicht die Tatsache, dass es offensichtlich der grosse Teil der Bevölkerung nicht kann - man verkauft ja auch nicht an Jedermann Schusswaffen oder Drogen obwohl sich sicherlich auch da Leute finden würden, die damit umgehen können.

Was ich aber den Verbreitern solcher Programme am meisten vorwerfe ist die Kurzsichtigkeit, denn wir als seriöse Anbieter haben heute die allermeisten Probleme damit, dass sich die Kunden so dermassen mit Firewalls und Sicherheitseinstellungen abschotten, dass ein normaler Empfang von zum Beispiel Livecams oder Videos überhaupt nicht mehr möglich ist.
Denn die Techniken, die für Dialer und andere Schmarotzerprogramme benutzt werden, wurden ja nicht dazu erfunden den leuten damit Schaden zuzufügen sondern sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil nahezu aller modernen Übertragungstechniken im Internet, die dann eben genauso unmöglich gemacht werden wie ein automatischer Dialerdownload.

Und schon alleine deshalb sitzen heute hinter teuren Einwahlprogrammen Inhalte, die nicht mal einen verschwindend kleinen Bruchteil von dem Wert sind, was sie kosten, weil es nur üblicher Text oder Bilderkram ist. Deshalb findet man heute die brutalsten und übelsten Abzockereien nicht mal mehr im Erotikbereich, wo zumindest ein paar der Angebote (zum Beispiel echte 1zu1-Cams) den Preis annähernd rechtfertigen würden.

So sägt sich eine Branche schlussendlich den Ast ab auf dem sie sitzt und das Verwerfliche daran ist, dass da auch noch ein paar andere mit drauf sitzen, denen es nicht in den Sinn käme Leute zu betrügen.

Deshalb meine ich, der Downloaddialer gehört abgeschafft und zwar komplett. Was den sogenannten Voicecall-Dialer anbelangt - also der bewusste Anruf mit dem Telefon, bei dem die Gebühren nur so lange laufen bis der Hörer aufgelegt wird - damit könnte ich noch leben, wenn ich auch hier die erhöhten Kosten für den Kunden nicht in Ordnung finde.

Aber ich denke das muss dann schon jeder selber wissen und verantworten, denn bisher hab ich noch von keinem Dialer gehört, der selbstständig den Hörer abnimmt und von Geisterhand ne Nummer wählt.

Grundsätzlich wäre das Problem ja schon damit aus der Welt, wenn man flächendeckend DSL anbieten würde. Aber auch da denkt man sicher bei der Kostenplanung darüber nach, wie viele Einnahmen durch den Wegfall der Dialereinnahmen zu Buche schlagen.

Bis dahin hilft dann eben leider nichts weiter als 0190 bzw. 0900 sperren zu lassen und damit dem Dialergeschäft die Lebensgrundlage zu nehmen.
Ich glaube, wenn die Anbieter die Wahl haben zwischen Downloaddialer und  Voicecall oder gesperrten 0900-Nummern zu entscheiden, würde gar keine grossartige Diskussion um das Ganze mehr entstehen müssen.

Grüsse aus dem Balddialerfreiländle

Thommy


----------



## Telecoin.de (18 März 2004)

@thommy

Hi  
Wieder ein seriöser AWM mehr im Computerbetrug-Forum ...  

Grüße

Tobias


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

Moin Tommy, willkommen hier.

Deine Anschten sind mal sehr angenem zu lesen und lassen wieder Hoffnung aufkommen, das die vernünftigen AWM's  massenweise in Erscheinung treten.
Leider sind jedoch viele AWM's der Dialerscene noch die Jungen Leute (teilweise sogar unter 18 ) die noch nicht voll sozial entwickelt sind (von der Erfahrung her gemeint) und nur das schnelle Geld im Sinn haben und dadurch auch die Dialer auch in misskredit bringen.

Aber genau die sind es sicher, die sich die Herren im Hintergrund wünschen und heranzüchten.

Du schriebst ausserden:


> Deshalb meine ich, der Downloaddialer gehört abgeschafft und zwar komplett. Was den sogenannten Voicecall-Dialer anbelangt - also der bewusste Anruf mit dem Telefon, bei dem die Gebühren nur so lange laufen bis der Hörer aufgelegt wird - damit könnte ich noch leben, wenn ich auch hier die erhöhten Kosten für den Kunden nicht in Ordnung finde.



Aber damit könnte jeder leben, da hier dann keiner mehr unbewusst um sein erspartes gebracht wird. Ich würde dann auch jedem Vater sagen: "wie dein Sohn/Tochter hat die 0190er Nummer gewählt?? na dann zahle auch und ziehe ihm das vom Taschengeld ab."
 Denn dann hat er seinen Sohn/Tochter nicht gut instruiert.
So können die Kosten auch besser überwacht werden als mit Dialern, egal wie "seriös" diese sind.

Bei mir zu Hause weiss meine Tochter ganz genau was sie nicht anwählen darf, weils ins Geld geht. Egal ob 0190/0900 oder SMS... alles was den Freibetrag von jeweils 10 Euro Festnetz/Handy überschreitet, ist vom Taschengeld zu zahlen.
Einmal waren es dann tatsächlich 5 Euro mehr und sie heuelte sich die Augen trocken, weil doch die 5 Euro vom Taschengeld abgezogen wurden.
Nun sind maximal 75% (eher immer nur 50%) des Limits erreicht. (da war sie 12 und jetzt  ist sie inzwischen 16).


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @thommy
> Hi
> Wieder ein seriöser AWM mehr im Computerbetrug-Forum ...
> Grüße
> Tobias


und was soll uns das sagen?

da paßt wunderbar, was hier schon mal jemand gepostet hat:


			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> diese Missionarstätigkeit kommt mir immer so vor, wie jemand, der in ein Lokal kommt
> in dem alle gerade akute Fischvergiftung erlitten haben und ständig Reklame dafür macht,
> daß es an der Frittenbude gegenüber tollen Backfisch gibt, und sich darüber wundert,
> daß alle nur an zu kotzen anfangen...


Ob es "seriöse" Anbieter gibt oder nicht, ist so relevant wie der Sack Reis in China,
das interessiert  höchstens die "notgeilen", wie sie in der AWM Szene immer bezeichnet  werden.
Es wäre angebrachter diese Missionarstätigkeit in den einschlägigen Foren vorzunehmen als hier 
wo die Hilfesuchenden Rat suchen, wie sie sich von der Fischvergiftung erholen können.
Wenn sie wissen wollen wo es frischen Fisch gibt , gibt es Wege genug als ausgerechnet in 
diesem Forum die Reklametrommel für diese "anständige" Erwebstätigkeit  zu betreiben.
Offensichtlich entgeht es den beiden AWMs , daß niemand hier Wert auf ihre "Dienste" legt 
Bisher kann ich jedenfalls keinen *Betroffenen* hier sehen  bzw. lesen der Hurra schreit , 
weil er mitten in seinen Schwierigkeiten diese Dienste offeriert bekommt.

Daher kann der Eindruck nicht schwinden , daß es hier nur um Werbung für ihre Dienste geht,
 als um hehre Menschen- und Verbraucherfreundlichkeit 

Jupp


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

Aber ein AWM, der gegen die Abzockmentalität ist, kann durchaus auch den geschädigten helfen, (sofern er das dann will) und daher ist ein AWM auch in dieser Runde durchaus begrüßenswert. Wer dann nur Werbung machen oder scheinheilig daherreden will, wird schnell erkannt (siehe A.R und HAS) und bekommt Wind von vorn.
Ob jeder nun mit den Geschäften des AWM einverstanden ist oder nicht, tut ja insofern nichts zur Sache, da ja keiner veranlasst wird, dadurch die Seiten der hier vertretenen AWM's aufzusuchen. Werbung der AWM's zu deren Seiten werden hier auch unterbunden. 
Aber wer immer schreit, das die "seriösen" AWM's mal gegen die Abzocker vorgehen sollen, muss sich auch mit den AWM's auseinandersetzen, die dieses tun wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein AWM, der gegen die Abzockmentalität ist, kann durchaus auch den geschädigten helfen,


Wie bitte soll das geschehen , durch Insidertipps , Rechtskostenzuschuß oder was bitte? 


			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wer immer schreit, das die "seriösen" AWM's mal gegen die Abzocker
> vorgehen sollen, muss sich auch mit den AWM's auseinandersetzen, die dieses tun wollen.


Was gibts da auseinanderzusetzen? Noch mal wer an Fischvergiftung leidet, kann keinen Fisch sehen 
und wenn er noch so "lecker" angerichtet ist. Ich sehe jedenfalls nur extrem wenige, 
die  das Wohl und Wehe dieses Berufstandes hier interessiert. Missionieren können sie bei ihresgleichen   :evil: 

jupp


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

*andere Seite Thommy*

Hallo thommy,

gut diese ruhig-sachlichen Passagen zu lesen, etwas anderes als die oftmals vorherrschenden Tiraden dümmlicher Anmache aus dem Gossengrund. Wenn dies jetzt der neue Weg ist beide Seiten aufeinander zuzubewegen, dann ist auch der Betroffene der Abzocke oder der Desinformierte, wieder guten Mutes die Finger in die Tastatur zu legen und auch über die Seite des verdienenden Webmasters nachzudenken. 
@jupp11


> Wenn viele wieder den Mut bekommen im Internet Geld auszugeben, ohne danach einen Offenbarungseid erklären zu müssen, dann ist jedem damit gedient. Dem User und dem Anbieter.



Mit einem Deiner letzten Sätze möchte ich beginnen. Sind wir doch fast so weit, die Kabel aus den Steckdosen zu reißen, weil es oftmals gar keinen Spaß mehr macht durchs Netz zu streifen, weil der Ansch... auf Schritt und Tritt lauert. - Nichts dagegen, daß verdient wird, für welche Leistung auch immer, wenn sie denn ja auch als zu bezahlende Leistung kenntlich gemacht ist, ohne erst durch mehrere Kostenloseingänge oder -bewerbungen gelotzt zu werden. Wenn ich auf E-Bay kaufe, weiß ich auch gleich, daß es sich um eine Auktion handelt, deren Ausgang immer mit einer Zahlung verbunden ist. Da reichte mir nur eine o.K. Angabe. Es wird viel darüber diskutiert ob man nun 2 oder 3x O.K. gedrückt, oder eingegeben hat, aber die Frage ist doch welchen Gehalt an Information erhält der User vor seinem Kauf. Das betrifft nicht nur die Dialerproblematik, sondern jegliche Geschäfte im Internet. Es prallt eine Klientel an Webmastern mit dem besseren rechtlichen Schwellenwissen und einem manchmal schon kriminellen Experimentierwillen auf potenzielle Kunden mit Minimalwissen von der Materie. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung und viele die hier posten und ratlos und vielleicht sogar vor den Trümmern ihrer Existenz stehen, werden von Fachleuten aufgeklärt, die ebenfalls seit Jahren nichts anderes machen, als sich mit dieser problematischen Materie zu beschäftigen. - Und dann steht man da wie ein begossener Pudel, wenn denn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, begreift nach langer Zeit des Einarbeitens in die Materie, daß es Leute gibt, die eben mit Ihrem Wissensvorlauf gesetzliche Grauzone ausnutzen, denn was anderes ist es ja nicht und die sauer verdienten Gelder abschöpfen. Für den User bleibt da neben dem Gefühl reingefallen zu sein auch immer ein großer Anteil Erniedrigung, zumal diese dann noch geschürt wird durch Häme, Schadenfreude und Beleidigungen.



> Der Grund warum ich mich hier zu Wort melde ist eher der, dass ich schon durchaus glaube, dass auf jeder Seite der beiden Fronten Informationslücken bestehen, die nicht unbedingt dazu beitragen die Dinge zu verändern, die zweifelsohne verändert werden müssen.



Genau das ist der Punkt, wenn in der Zukunft noch Verkäufer und Käufer im Netz Geschäfte tätigen wollen. Seit die akustischen Mehrwertdienste des Telefonbereiches ihre Kosten vorher bekannt geben müssen, ob nun im Printbereich, oder auch wenn die Nummer gewählt und bevor die Leistung in Anspruch genommen wird, so kann doch deshalb das davon lebende Gewerbe nicht behaupten eingegangen zu sein, oder? Es wird auch der Mehrwertbereich im Internet nicht eingehen, wenn denn die Belange aller berücksichtigt werden, nämlich der Schutz zu Schützender, der Schutz des Käufers einer Leistung in erster Linie und natürlich auch der Schutz des Dienstleisters. Wenn alle ehrlich miteinander umgehen, gibt es kein böses Erwachen für den User und die Kasse stimmt am Ende auch für den Dienstleister. 

Es ist einfach vorprogrammiert, daß bei Fehlinformationen eine Seite immer sich als die behumste fühlt. Es wäre doch aber verkehrte Welt,  wenn  der User, welcher auf der Suche nach möglichst günstiger und schneller Information ist der jenige sein soll, welcher vorher ausdrücklich nachzufragen hat, ist kostenlos denn nun kostenlos, oder nicht? Kaufe ich die Software, die Takteinheit, meistens wäre er ohnehin nicht in der Lage gleich die ganze Hompage oder den dahinter steckenden Betrieb zu erwerben. Nur wenn er dann die Rechnung sieht, stellt er fest Haus und Hof verloren zu haben, dann kommen Zweifel auf, ob man nicht übersehen hat doch ein Immobiliengeschäft mit einem AWM getätigt zu haben. Das kann doch nicht der Sinn und Zweck des Surfens sein. 

Ich denke, z.B. die Deutsche Anwalthotline ist ein gutes Beispiel für deutliche und klare Aufklärung des Kunden, da wird er auch gleich vorher noch auf die Probleme des Einsatzes von Dialertechnik hingewiesen. - Und die Aufklärung ist wohl der springende Punkt bei der ganzen Debatte. Es kann nicht der Chinese chinesisch reden und der Deutsche mit seinen beschränkten Chinesischkenntnissen einen Vertrag abschließen, wenn man gar nicht so recht weiß, das einem das Gegenüber überhaupt einen verkaufen will. Du willst nur Kilo Früchte und er liefert aber 1000 Tonnen weil er es gewohnt ist nur im Bereich  Kilotonnen zu denken, zu liefern und weil er meinte dies so verstanden zu haben, auch zu fordern. 

Wenn man sich aber versucht auf eine Sprache zu einigen, können Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen werden. So lange aber dieser Aufklärungsbedarf nicht befriedigt wird, werden sich Webmaster mit kostenpflichtigen Inhalten immer den Vorwurf gefallen lassen müssen nicht redlich im Sinne beider Geschäftspartner zu arbeiten, wenn es zu utopischen Forderungen kommen sollte. Ich vermeide bewusst den Begriff Betrug, weil der im Gesetz viel zu eng gefasst wird und oftmals nicht in der Lage ist User, wie gleichermaßen Webmaster zu schützen und alle Grauzonen abzudecken. 

Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass hier wirklich ein tauglicher Versuch zustande kommt, alle Seiten aufeinander zuzubewegen. Versucht Euch mit denen zusammenzutun, welche es wirklich ehrlich meinen, ohne verschlungenverschnörkelte Darstellung dessen, was Ihr verkaufen wollt und helft den Usern die reingefallen sind, oder was massiv was missverstanden haben! Denkt daran, dass Ihr Euch mit einem Bereich beschäftigt und davon lebt, wovon die meisten User doch keine Ahnung haben. Nicht die Desinformation soll Mittel zum Zweck sein, sondern die Information und Übersichtlichkeit, welche ja der Grundgedanke des Internet war. Versucht Euch in das Surfverhalten der Leute  rein zu versetzen und klärt diese über die Tücken auf. Bekämpft konsequent jene, welche die Unbedarftheit nutzen Ihre Leistung unterzuschieben, weil die Euch über Kurz oder Lang das Geschäft versauen werden. Dann liegt natürlich der vergammelte Fisch wie Blei im Magen.



> Wie bitte soll das geschen , durch Insidertipps , Rechtskostenzuschuß oder was bitte?



Zur Not ein Fonds der Seriösen der aus Geldern der Schwarzen Schafe gebildet würde. Da muß der Seriöse natürlich über seinen Schatten springen und den Unseriösen auch anzeigen, wenn er feststellt, daß unlauter gearbeitet wird. Doch im Moment herrscht doch die Meinung vor, daß eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt.


Trüffel


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2004)

habe mich zwar als Trüffel angemeldet, erhalte aber die Nachricht Name schon belegt?


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2004)

Du mußt Dich erst einloggen (siehe oben). Wenn Du als Gast postest, dann kannst Du den Namen eines angemeldeten Users nicht verwenden.


----------



## Rex Cramer (18 März 2004)

Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich aber versucht auf eine Sprache zu einigen, können Missverständnisse ausgeschlossen werden.


Die Crux liegt hier im ersten Halbsatz. Man schaue sich doch einfach die Bemühungen der größten Dialeranbieter an: Da werden enorme Energien freigesetzt um auch noch aus der allerletzten eventuellen Zweideutigkeit in Gesetz und Verfügungen irgendwie Profit zu schlagen. Wer sich solche Mühe gibt, sich in Grauzonen und manchmal auch in die Nesseln zu setzen, dem kauft man einen ehrlichen Dialog mit den Geschädigten, um daraus für die Zukunft zu lernen ohnehin nicht mehr ab.



			
				Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß der Seriöse natürlich über seinen Schatten springen und den Unseriösen auch anzeigen, wenn er feststellt, daß unlauter gearbeitet wird.


Ein gesunder Markt reguliert sich ja auf diese Weise und man kann nicht behaupten, dass die Anbieter / Bewerber ihre Instrumente nicht kennen. Alles, was irgendwie "den Geschäftsbetrieb hemmt" soll und muss abgemahnt werden. Zuletzt die bösen bösen Medien wegen ihrer ach so falschen Berichterstattung. Aber eine Krähe hackt der anderen leider kein Auge aus, wenn der Kuchen doch groß genug ist...


----------



## BenTigger (18 März 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenns den Betroffenen hilft, warum nicht auch damit  ??



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> BenTigger schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur deswegen muss ja der Arzt, der selber gerne Fisch ist , nicht hilflos danebenstehen, weil grade einer an einer Fischvergiftung in Krämpen liegt. Oder??



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe jedenfalls nur extrem wenige,
> die  das Wohl und Wehe dieses Berufstandes hier interessiert. Missionieren können sie bei ihresgleichen   :evil:
> jupp



Wer sagt denn, das er seinen Berufsstand bei uns missionieren will. 
Für uns ist eher die Chance da,  mal Infos zu bekommen, die den Betroffenen helfen und auch das Dialergewerbe zu lähmen. Da ist dann nicht nur evtl. den aktuellen Betroffenen geholfen sondern kann helfen, das zukünftig weniger Betroffene entstehen.

Und KEINER zwingt dich dazu, einen Dialog mit denen einzugehen. Also zwinge DU auch keinen dazu, keinen Dialog mit denen treiben zu wollen, wenn sie es wünschen. Sprich, überlese die Nachrichten, die dich nicht interessieren aber lass anderen die Möglichkeit dazu.

Denn erfolgreich kämpfen kann man nur, wenn man den Gegner mit seinen Stärken UND Schwächen kennt


----------



## thommy (18 März 2004)

> Was gibts da auseinanderzusetzen? Noch mal wer an Fischvergiftung leidet, kann keinen Fisch sehen
> und wenn er noch so "lecker" angerichtet ist. Ich sehe jedenfalls nur extrem wenige,
> die das Wohl und Wehe dieses Berufstandes hier interessiert. Missionieren können sie bei ihresgleichen



@ jupp

du musst schon ziemlich verbittert sein um so aggresiv und blind um dich zu schlagen. 
dieser "Berufsstand" besteht unter anderem auch aus Leuten, die ohne jemanden abzuzocken Arbeitsplätze schaffen und erhalten und dafür ziemlich schwer arbeiten. 
Auch darf man nicht vergessen, dass Dialer ja nicht nur auf Erotikseiten Einsatz finden und die Bezeichnung AWM da ganz und gar nicht zutrifft. Was einen AWM von einem WM unterscheidet sind zunächst mal nur die Inhalte - auf unseriöse Art kann sowohl der Eine als auch der Andere arbeiten.

Zum "missionieren": Das habe ich schon getan, als es dieses Forum noch gar nicht gab und bin dafür bitter beschimpft worden. Trotzdem hat der stete Tropfen den Stein gehöhlt und mittlerweile bin ich längst nicht mer der einzige der so denkt - habe also doch etwas bewirken können.   



> Ob es "seriöse" Anbieter gibt oder nicht, ist so relevant wie der Sack Reis in China,
> das interessiert höchstens die "notgeilen", wie sie in der AWM Szene immer bezeichnet werden.



ich glaube da irrst Du gewaltig - denn jetzt bezeichnest Du auch noch die User als bescheuert, die im Internet Geld ausgeben und damit für den Erhalt des Internets überhaupt stehen.

Es ist sogar sehr relevant ob es diese Anbieter gibt, die seriös arbeiten und es ist sehr relevant ob man auch damit Geld verdienen kann, denn wenn nicht, würde dies bedeuten, dass man im Internet nur mit Abzockerei erfolgreich ist und das wäre das Ende des Netzes.




> Zur Not ein Fonds der Seriösen der aus Geldern der Schwarzen Schafe gebildet würde. Da muß der Seriöse natürlich über seinen Schatten springen und den Unseriösen auch anzeigen, wenn er feststellt, daß unlauter gearbeitet wird. Doch im Moment herrscht doch die Meinung vor, daß eine Krähe der anderen kein Auge aushackt.



@ trüffel

Deine Meinung kann ich im grossen und Ganzen unterschreiben. Nur dein letztes Zitat will ich etwas näher beleuchten.

Es gibt diesen "Fond" in gewisser Weise ja bereits, denn jeder seriös arbeitende Webmaster "bezahlt" die Kolateralschäden (die von anderen angerichtet wurden) mit schwersten Umsatzeinbussen. 
Es ist eine ungeheure Überzeugungsarbeit, die heute mit jedem eingenommenen Euro verbunden ist, denn User die mit "kostenlosen Downloads" und "gratis Betrachungssoftware" schon die Gipfel der Lügenqualität kennen, sind zurecht gebrannte Kinder und glauben erst mal gar nichts.

Insofern sitzt Ihr hier mit denen, die auf ehrliche Weise ums überleben kämpfen in einem Boot, denn die Dialerbetrügereien haben nicht nur Euch geschadet sondern dem gesamten Markt, dem Aufgrund von berechtigter Angst Milliardenumsätze fehlen.

Was das Prinzip des Vorgehens gegen den "eigenen Clan" anbelangt, so gibt es da als selbst nicht Betroffener keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe. Man kann hier nur versuchen auf die Vernunft einzuwirken und Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, die letztendlich und hoffentlich immer mehr Webmaster dazu veranlasst, die Finger von Tagediebereien zu lassen.

Dass das von heute auf morgen zu realisieren wäre, bleibt wohl nur Wunschdenken, denn dazu bewegen sich zu viele im Netz, die man nicht als Geschäftsleute bezeichnen kann und die es nicht verstehen, dass eine langfristige Geschäftsgrundlage nur von einem ausgewogenen Kreislauf aus Geben und Nehmen getragen werden kann.

Nur der dumme Bauer schlachtet die Kuh, die ihm jeden Tag Milch gibt, der kluge Bauer hegt und pflegt sie - aber das müssen leider viele erst noch lernen.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## jupp11 (18 März 2004)

*Re: andere Seite Thommy*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dies jetzt der neue Weg ist beide Seiten aufeinander zuzubewegen, dann ist auch der Betroffene der Abzocke oder der Desinformierte, wieder guten Mutes die Finger in die Tastatur zu legen und auch über *die Seite des verdienenden Webmasters nachzudenken. *
> @jupp11
> 
> 
> ...



Wo habe ich dieses geschrieben? 

Aber unabhängig davon habe ich nach diesem Beitrag Tränen der Rührung vergossen, 
was war ich doch gedankenlos nicht über das harte Schicksal der um ihr täglich Brot 
kämpfenden seriösen AWMs nachzudenken. Es muß viel mehr Lobbyarbeit geschehen,
der Naturschutzbund muß sie auf die Rote Liste setzen, bei Beckmann und Co. im gemeinsamer
 Runde mit führenden Politikern die Bevölkerung auf die Bedrohung eines ganzen jahrhundertalte 
Berufstandes hinzuweisen usw usw.  die Volkswirtschaft könnte endgültig außer Tritt gehen,
schwerste psychische Störungen weiter Bevölkerungskreise , die nicht mehr in der Lage 
sind,  mit  ihrer schmalen Rente oder Sozial/ArbeitslosenhilfeII , dringenden 
seelischen Problemen abzuhelfen. Und vor allem der ohnehin geschwächte Automobilsektor 
wen  da nicht mehr jedes jahr die neuesten SLCs und Z3s abgenommen werden.......

jupp


----------



## Stalker2002 (18 März 2004)

Hallo thommy,
nett das sich mal ein AWM hierher verirrt, der mit uns an einem Strang ziehen will und nicht nur vorbeischaut um in eigener Sache mit Nebelkerzen um sich zu werfen. Die Branche könnte mehr davon vertragen.
Da du hier ja überwiegend positiv aufgenommen wirst, bin ich erstmal guter Hoffnung, das sich im Dialog die ein- oder andere Erkenntniss und Ansicht ergibt, die du auch in brancheninterne Diskusionen einbringen kannst, um vieleicht ein paar Kollegen auf den "richtigen Weg" zu helfen. Diese könnten, wiederum, mit ihren Erfahrungen auf andere Kollegen einwirken.
Jede Lawine hat mal als Schneeflocke angefangen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Moralapostel (18 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @thommy
> 
> Hi
> Wieder ein seriöser AWM mehr im Computerbetrug-Forum ...
> ...



Der Langzeitpatient sonnt sich 'mal wieder im Licht eines anderen ... :evil:

Ansonsten...was ist denn hier los, ich komm' ja kaum mit den Zitaten hinterher, so schnell gibt's wieder neue Postings?!



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibts da auseinanderzusetzen? Noch mal wer an Fischvergiftung leidet, kann keinen Fisch sehen
> und wenn er noch so "lecker" angerichtet ist. Ich sehe jedenfalls nur extrem wenige,
> die das Wohl und Wehe dieses Berufstandes hier interessiert. Missionieren können sie bei ihresgleichen



Wow, Du bist ja wirklich nur schwer zu beruhigen! Trotzdem ist es einen Versuch wert durch den Dialog mit der Anbieterseite auch diejenigen zu stärken, die innerhalb der Anbieterforen Mißstände anprangern. Es gibt auch *Anbieter*, die durch die Abzocker und deren dubiose Methoden geschädigt werden!



			
				stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Da du hier ja überwiegend positiv aufgenommen wirst, bin ich erstmal guter Hoffnung, das sich im Dialog die ein- oder andere Erkenntniss und Ansicht ergibt, die du auch in brancheninterne Diskusionen einbringen kannst, um vieleicht ein paar Kollegen auf den "richtigen Weg" zu helfen. Diese könnten, wiederum, mit ihren Erfahrungen auf andere Kollegen einwirken.
> Jede Lawine hat mal als Schneeflocke angefangen.



Thommy war übrigens sehr überrascht 'mal von einem Dialer-Geschädigten angesprochen zu werden. Ich glaube aber, daß er durch seine Teilnahme in unserem Forum für die Diskussionen in "seiner Welt" etwas mitnimmt. Die Sichtweisen der Betroffenen und Detailinfos von massiven Schädigungen können ihm helfen, wenn er gegen die Abzocker in seiner Branche zu Felde zieht. Genau "stalker2002", wir sollten noch mehr "Thommy"s ansprechen! :lupe: 

Nach meiner Erfahrung haben viele aus dem "Gewerbe" kein Unrechtsempfinden mehr, bzw. die Latte liegt so niedrig, daß eine Ameise d'rüberhüpfen kann. Insofern vermag nur der stete Tropfen diesen Stein zu höhlen, zumal sich dieser Vorgang nicht nur auf die *isolierte Betrachtung von Dialern *bezieht, sondern auch auf den Content, bzw. auf die Zielgruppendefinition.

Die Brechstange "Totales Dialer-Verbot" hilft nämlich nur gegen diese spezifische Technik, nicht aber gegen die *Grundhaltung der Kinderabzocker *und auch nicht gegen die Pornoschwemme bei Suchmaschinenanfragen. Dagegen, jupp11, ist kaum ein technisches Kraut gewachsen, sondern dagegen muß man argumentativ vorgehen.

Das totale Dialer-Verbot ist eine Forderung, die sicher von den meisten der hier postenden Geschädigten unterstützt wird. Und in Anbetracht eines €-millionenfachen Betruges geht es wohl auch nicht anders. Vor allem aber dürfen sich die Unschuldslämmer aus dem Kreise der Leitungsanbieter nicht zum Erfüllungsgehilfen machen. Tante-T, MCI und viele andere, sowie deren Interimshandlanger Nexnet + Co. profitieren weiterhin von dubiosen Methoden, ohne daß ihnen der dazugehörige Stempel auf die Stirn gedrückt wird. Das BGH-Urteil war da nur der erste Schritt zur Besserung.

Fazit: Der Dialog ist mir wichtig um auch den technischen Nachfolgern des Dialers einen Teil der unmoralischen Grundlage zu entziehen. Ob das Erfolg hat, muß sich zeigen...


----------



## galdikas (18 März 2004)

Hallo Annette,


			
				yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nicht sein, daß man bei Newslettern, Foren usw. eine Bestätigunsmail bekommen, wenn man sich anmeldet, um sicher zu stellen, daß nicht jemand anderes hingeht und einen fröhlich im Web bei sämtlichen Newslettern anmeldet. Auf der anderen Seite bei Dialern eine dreimalige OK Eingabe (eigentlich muß man sagen ein Treffen der Buchstaben O und K ) ausreicht, wo es hier doch um Geld geht.
> Genau hier müßte eine Rückbestätigung mit genauen Informationen über den Preis erfolgen.



Nach meiner Ansicht wird der entscheidende Vertrag zwischen dem Diensteanbieter und dem Rechnerbenutzer geschlossen, der deshalb als e-commerce-Vertrag anzusehen ist ( = wenn "ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die Lieferung von Waren oder über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen [sich] eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes [bedient] (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr),  § 312e BGB )

Und bei e-commerce-Vertraegen ist u.a. zwingend vorgeschrieben, dass rechtzeitig vor Abgabe der Bestellung klar und deutlich darueber zu informieren ist, *wie* der Vertrag zustandekommt, und dass der Zugang der Bestellung unverzueglich "auf elektronischem Weg" zu bestaetigen ist.

Und wenn der e-commerce-Vertrag mit einem Verbraucher geschlossen wird, dann koennen zusaetzlich die Fernabsatzbestimmungen gelten. ( Sie gelten ausnahmsweise nicht bei Fernabsatzvertraegen ueber die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen im Bereich ... "Freizeitgestaltung, wenn sich der Unternehmer bei Vertragsschluss verpflichtet, die Dienstleistungen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder innerhalb eines genau angegebenen Zeitraums zu erbringen." ) Ansonsten haben Verbraucher "eigentlich" ein Widerrufsrecht, das bis zum Ablauf einer 14-taegigen Frist ausgeuebt werden kann, die "eigentlich" nicht beginnt, 

1) solange der Fernabsatzunternehmer nicht seiner Verpflichtung nachgekommen ist, den Verbraucher schriftlich, in *hervorgehobener* Form, klar und verstaendlich saemtliche erforderlichen Informationen (u.a. Preis, seine Anschrift und Beanstandungsadresse, die Widerrufsmoeglichkeit usw.) mitzuteilen.

(Eine Ausnahme gilt bei via Telefonanbieter abgerechneten Vertraegen, also u.a. bei Dialern: dort braucht der Unternehmer "nur" (irgendwie) sicherzustellen, dass sich der Verbraucher ueber die Anschrift der Niederlassung des Fernabsatzunternehmers informieren kann, wo er Beanstandungen vorbringen kann.)

2) solange der Unternehmer, wenn er den Vertrag nicht nur im Fernabsatz, sondern zugleich auch im e-commerce abschliesst, seine vorvertraglichen e-commerce-Anbieterpflichten nicht erfuellt hat.

*ABER*:

Fallen die jeweiligen Vertraege ueberhaupt unter die Fernabsatzvorschriften? Ansonsten trifft den Unternehmer schon gar keine Fernabsatzinformationspflicht, und ein Verbraucher hat erst gar kein Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht .

Selbst wenn ein Verbraucher ein Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht haette, so wuerde es bei Fernabsatzvertraegen ueber die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen entweder
- durch selbstveranlassten Ausfuehrungsbeginn der Dienstleistung, oder
- durch mit ausdruecklicher Zustimmung vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist vom Unternehmer begonnener Dienstleistungsausfuehrung
erloeschen.

Dem Gesetzeswortlaut nach wuerde diese Folge eines Erloeschens des Widerrufrechts selbst dann eintreten, wenn die Frist (noch) nicht begonnen haette, bis zu deren Ablauf das Recht "eigentlich" haette ausgeuebt werden koennen. Wenn der verzoegerte Fristbeginn auf eine Verletzung der Informationspflicht des Unternehmers zurueckzufuehren ist, dann ist jedoch fraglich, inwieweit dann ein Ausschluss des Widerrufsrechts berechtigt erscheinen kann....

Und selbst wenn ein Widerrufsrecht bestuende und (mangels Nicht-Information) eventuell doch noch nicht erloschen waere - dann koennte der Fernabsatzunternehmer nach einem Widerruf evtl. trotzdem einen Anspruch haben - wenn auch nicht mehr auf eine vertragliche Verguetung, sondern "nur" auf Herausgabe (des Werts) der empfangenen (Dienst-)Leistung in derselben Hoehe ....

Gesetzt den Fall, die Fernabsatzvorschriften waeren nicht anwendbar, so hat doch der e-commerce-Unternehmer seine vorvertraglichen e-commerce-Anbieter-Pflichten rechtzeitig (vor Bestellabgabe) zu erfuellen. Dann stellt sich allerdings die Frage, welche Konsequenzen solche Pflichtverletzungen fuer das Kunde - e-commerce-Unternehmer - Verhaeltnis haetten.  Wenn also der Unternehmer den Kunden *nicht* rechtzeitig vor Bestellabgabe darueber informiert, wie der Vertrag zustandekommt, und wenn er *keine* Moeglichkeit zur Eingabekorrektur bereithaelt, und *nicht* auf eine solche Korrekturmoeglichkeit bei Falscheingaben vor Bestellabgabe hinweist, und *nicht* unverzueglich nach Bestellabgabe den Zugang der Bestellung auf elektronischem Wege bestaetigt, und *nicht* saemtliche beondere (u.a. Preis) und allgemeine (AGB) Vertragsbestimmung und Selbstverpflichtungen abruf- und abspeicherbar macht -

kann er dann trotzdem eine ihn uber den verwendeten Tele- oder Mediendienst erreichende "Klick"-Aeusserung des Kunden als "bewusst gewollte, ihm geltende, auf die Schliessung eines Vertrags gerichtete, mit dem Willen zur Geltung der besonderen und allgemeinen Vertragsbestimmungen abgegebene Willenserklaerung" auffassen? ( Fruehestens dann aber kann der Unternehmer seine Dienstleistung in Erfuellung eines ihm angetragenen Vertrags erbringen und dafuer dann eine vertragliche(!) Verguetung fordern.)

Vor allem aber waere zu klaeren, was als Nachweis angesehen werden koennte, dass der Unternehmer seine e-commerce (und evtl. Fernabsatzinformations-) Pflichten erfuellt haette. Dazu kann meines Erachtens jedoch nicht der Hinweis auf die Registrierung einer Beschreibung der Wirkungsweise einer Dialer-Einwahlsoftware genuegen! Denn aus der Tatsache einer TK-Verbindung zwischen dem TK-Anschluss eines Kunden und dem Anschluss unter einer bestimmten Mehrwertnummer allein folgt selbstverstaendlich nicht zwingend, dass beim behaupteten Vertragschluss die Verbindung mittels (einer Kopie) eines registrierten Anwahlprogramms hergestellt wurde, geschweige denn dass die Verbindungsherstellung auch tatsaechlich in der geschilderten Weise abgelaufen waere. 

Bisher hat sich die Rechtsprechung immer auf einen Vertrag kapriziert, der angeblich mit dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber geschlossen werde, in dessen Netz die 0900/0190-Nummer realisiert sei (und als Partner dieses Vertrags den Anschlussinhaber angesehen).  Deshalb wollte man zur Feststellung eines vertraglichen Verguetungsanspruch dann auch schon die Feststellung eines solchen Vertrags genuegen lassen. Und dafuer sollte es dann ausreichen, dass sich aus der Perspektive des Verbindungsnetzbetreibers(!) eine ihm zugehende Aeusserung (= Einwahlwahlvorgang) als dem Anschlussinhaber zurechenbare, auf die Herstellung einer Telekommunikationsverbindung gerichtete Willenserklaerung ansehen lassen duerfte. Und aus Sicht des Verbindungsnetzbetreiber sei grundsaetzlich auch zunaechst dessen Vertrauen auf eine bewusste Einwahl berechtigt, solange fuer den Netzbetreiber keine besonderen Umstaende erkennbar seinen. Und mit dieser Begruendung duerfe ein Netzbetreiber dann selbst bei einer unbewusst vorgenommenen Einwahl von einer gewollten Beauftragung ausgehen. Damit erbringe er dann seine Leistung in Erfuellung eines Vertrags und koenne *deswegen* dann dafuer eine vertragliche Verguetung beanspruchen (unter der Voraussetzung, dass sie wirksam und in der geforderten Hoehe vereinbart wurde).

Bei einem Mehrwertvertrag kann dies jedoch nicht gelten.

Denn zur Feststellung eines zwischen dem Diensteanbieter und dem Rechnerbenutzer geschlossenen Vertrags kann nur auf die Sicht des Diensteanbieters abgestellt werden.  Fuer einen Vertragsschluss haette der darzulegen, welche ihm zugegangene Auesserung des Rechnerbenutzers sich aus seiner Perspektive anhand der ihm bekannten Umstaende als dessen wirksam gewordene Willensaeusserung des Rechnerbenutzers darstellen soll, und zwar als "Antrag auf Abschluss eines Mehrwertvertrags". Der Diensteanbieter haette dann seine Pflichterfuellung als e-commerce-Anbieter nachzuweisen, bevor er ein Vertrauen fuer sich in Anspruch nehmen koennte, in einem Zugang eines (von ihm mittels einer dialerveranlassten Einwahl ueber den Teilnehmeranschluss ausgeloesten) Anrufs auf dem Anschluss(!) seiner Mehrwertnummer eine willensmaengelfreie Bestellung des Rechnernutzers erkennen zu duerfen.

Fruehestens dann koennte der Diensteanbieter mit der Erbringung seiner Dienste gegenueber dem Rechnerbenutzer einen Mehrwertvertrag erfuellen und dafuer eine *vertragliche* Verguetung beanspruchen (in der vereinbarten Hoehe).

( Ob eine im "Klick" liegende Aeusserung eine "fuer einen anderen bestimmte Willensaeusserung" enthaelt, und zwar eine "auf einen Vertragsschluss gerichtete", ist eben aus der Perspektive dessen zu ermitteln, demgegenueber sie (durch Zugang) wirksam wird.

Waere die im "Klick" liegende Willenserklaerung fuer den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber bestimmt, so waere sie im Zeit des Zugangs bei ihm wirksam, d.h. in dem Augenblick, in welchem die Einwahl sein Netz erreicht. Grundsaetzlich darf der Netzbetreiber in einem derartigen Einwahlsignal zunaechst nichts weiter erkennen als den Auftrag, den Anruf an den Anschluss unter der gewaehlten Nummer weiterzuleiten, nach Entgegennahme eine Verbindung herzustellen und waehrend der Verbindnungsdauer fuer den Austausch von (Sprach-)Informationen aufrechtzuerhalten.

Ist die im "Klick" enthaltene Willenserklaerung fuer einen Diensteanbieter bestimmt, so ist ihr Inhalt aus dessen Perspektive im Zeitpunkt ihres Wirksamwerdens festzustellen, d.h. im Moment des Zugangs beim Diensteanbieter, also bei Eintreffen des Anruf(signal)s auf dem Zielanschluss.  

Der zu vermeintliche Bedeutungsgehalt einer Auesserung richtet sich massgeblich nach dem Horizont des bestimmungsgemaessen Empfaengers, d.h. nach saemtlichen fuer ihn erkennbaren Umstaenden zum Zeitpunkt des Wirksamwerdens (=Zugangs) der Erklaerung bei ihm.  



> Ich kann z.B. bis heute nicht zu 100% sagen daß meine Tochter nach den 29.57minuten erneut OK für die ca. 8 sekunden später neu aufgebaute Verbindung eingeben mußte. Sie behauptet daß sie nur einmal die beiden OKs eingab, es kamen an einem der drei Tage jedoch 5 Verbindungen zustande.



Vernueftigerweise muss der Dienstanbieter (jedesmal erneut) belegen, weshalb ein auf seinem Anschluss eintrudelnder, von ihm ueber eine Einwahl von Deinem Anschluss aus veranlasster Anruf seiner eigenen Nummer von ihm als bewusst gewollter Auftrag des Benutzers (bzw. der Benutzerin) Deines Rechners haette aufgefasst werden duerfen, unter Beruecksichtigung saemtlicher von ihm erkennbaren Umstaende.

( Dagegen kann nach meiner Ansicht nicht darauf abgestellt werden, ob der Verbindungsnetzbetreiber jeden der Einwahlvorgaenge von Deinem TK-Anschluss aus als (vermeintlich) ihm geltende Auftraege zur Herstellung einer TK-Verbindung zwischen Deinem Anschluss und dem des Diensteanbieters haette begreifen duerfen, und ob er deshalb durch Verbindungsherstellung einen (vermeintlich) ihm von Dir angetragenen  Vertragsschluss haette bewirken koennen, und ob ihm deshalb nun ein vertraglicher Verguetunganspruch gegen Dich zustehe ).

Gruss,
gal.


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Brechstange "Totales Dialer-Verbot" hilft nämlich nur gegen
> diese spezifische Technik, nicht aber gegen die *Grundhaltung der Kinderabzocker
> *und auch nicht gegen die Pornoschwemme bei Suchmaschinenanfragen.



Die Pornoschwemme ist bei weitem nicht mehr das Hauptproblem: die Verseuchung so
 ziemlich sämtlicher Alltagsbegriffe mit Dialer behafteten  Seiten, die es mit welchen Tricks 
auch immer auf die allerersten Ränge bei Google schaffen. Ich bin selber immer wieder 
von den Socken, wenn ich immer und immer wieder bei den simpelsten Suchen mit 
völlig aus dem Kontext fallenden Treffern auf den ersten fünf Postionen konfrontiert werde.

Daß das durch wohlwollende Diskussionen mit den Urhebern dieser massiver 
Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen geändert oder  behoben werden kann, dürfte ein 
schöner  Wunschtraum sein. 
Wer wie  diese glaubt, es sei ein im Grundgesetz verankertes Recht, Kinder,
 Unerfahrene und Gelegenheitssurfer  abzuzocken, dem dürfte mit wohlwollenden
 Diskussionen und Appellen an das Gute im Menschen  kaum  beizukommen sein. 

Was bei dieser Diskussion mal wieder völlig außen vor bleibt, ist das "Katze im Sack kaufen" Problem:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919

tf 
PS: was allerdings auch für andere Bezahlsystemen gilt


----------



## Moralapostel (18 März 2004)

@galdikas

Wenn ich jetzt 'ne Inhaltsangabe zu Deinem Posting schreiben müßte, käme ich über eine 4- nicht hinaus...  

@technofreak
"Die Katze im Sack *kaufen*" wird -wenn ich das richtig verstehe- durch galdikas schon dadurch infrage gestellt, daß selbst der Kauf, also der Vertragsabschluß potentiell nicht zustandekommt.

"Die *Katze *im Sack" bedeutet jedoch auch, daß man überhaupt weiß, daß eine Katze im Sack ist. Dieses wiederum ist nicht jedem klar, der auf eine Dialerseite gelockt wird, denn gerade auf den zugespammten Suchmaschinen wird ja bewußt eine Umleitung von Deiner Ausgangssuche zu einem vermeintlichen, aber irrelevanten Ziel verursacht.

Dahinter wiederum verbirgt sich eine geistige Grundhaltung, die viel zu wenig kritisiert wird: Täuschungs*absicht*. Mein Lieblingsthema: hausaufgaben.de und die damit verbundene Diskussion im Jagin. Da äußern sich auch einige Dialer-Pfleger in altbekannter Weise (3 x OK, nur über 18 etc.). Im Jagin findet sich auch die kritische Nachfrage: "Welcher über-18-Jährige hat denn noch Hausaufgaben auf?". Und dazu fällt den Dialer-Pflegern wenig ein, denn...

Es geht (trotz des bemühten Anscheins) doch nur um Kinder, über die der Weg zum Geld der Eltern führt. Praktisch, wenn die Kinder ihr "zweites Taschengeld" in der Telefonrechnung verstecken können, weil sie selbst die Euronen für den Download der Hausaufgaben leider schon am Monatsersten verbraten haben. Praktisch, wenn die Kinderchen dann ihre Lehrer mit einer frisierten Hausaufgaben-Kopie über ihr tatsächliches Leistungspotential täuschen. Praktisch, wenn Mum 'n Dad nix merken. Da versuchen sie's doch gleich nochmal, bieten diese Dienstleistung auch den lieben Schulfreunden an und wenn sie groß sind, dann werden sie Dialer-Abzocker, weil sie ja schon so viele praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.

Insofern, technofreak, steht die Veränderung des Unrechtsbewußtseins für mich in der zeitlichen Abfolge vor der Symptombekämpfung. Denn kaum hast Du die eine Technologie im Griff, da kommt Dir schon der nächste Trick ins Haus, für den wir alle dann wieder unser Lehrgeld zahlen.

Konkret: In welchen Foren können/sollten wir uns an der Diskussion beteiligen ? Welche Nick's sollten wir aus anderen Foren zu uns bitten (AdultWebMasters welcome!)? Ich denke da nicht nur an Seelenmassage, sondern an den Austausch konkreter (Insider-)Ansätze über PNs. Oder sehe ich das zu optimistisch?


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak
> "Die Katze im Sack *kaufen*" wird -wenn ich das richtig verstehe- durch galdikas schon
> dadurch infrage gestellt, daß selbst der Kauf, also der Vertragsabschluß potentiell nicht
> zustandekommt.


das mag alles richtig sein, ich bin aber kein Jurist sondern Techniker und vor allem Pragmatiker.
Den Ärger mit Behörden, Anwälten, Inkassobüros könne die schönsten Gesetze  nicht
 verhindern (was ich auch schon mal galdikas als Antwort geschrieben habe) 


			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern, technofreak, steht die Veränderung des Unrechtsbewußtseins
> für mich in der zeitlichen Abfolge vor der Symptombekämpfung. Denn kaum hast Du die
> eine Technologie im Griff, da kommt Dir schon der nächste Trick ins Haus, für den wir alle
> dann wieder unser Lehrgeld zahlen.


Hier kommt eine  weitere Eigenschaft zum tragen, ich bin hoffnungsloser Skeptiker 
die Vorstellung , man brauche einem  Menschen nur plausibel zu machen was gut und anständig sei und
 dann hätten wir den "guten"  Menschen ist für mich einfach unrealistisch.
"Die Menschen san guat, bloß die Leut san a Gsindel" wie man in Österreich zu sagen pflegt. 
als Pragmatiker sehe ich nur eine Chance 
die (technische) Vorbeugung , wenn alle User sich so schützen würden , wie es mit relativ einfachen
 Mitteln möglich ist, wäre der Spuk in eienm Monat zu Ende, bzw nur noch diejenigen, die 
unter allen  Umständen auf ihre sofortige  Augeninnendruckentlastung wert legen würden für den Restumsatz sorgen 
das ist es was ich bei allen Sendungen Publikationen usw weiter schmerzlich vermisse, die ständige 
Wiederholung der Hinweise auf Selbstschutz: 
*"Vorbeugen ist  besser als Heilen" *

tf


----------



## Trüffel (18 März 2004)

@jupp11



> Wenn dies jetzt der neue Weg ist beide Seiten ...
> 
> Wo habe ich dieses geschrieben?



War ein Bedienungsfehler, wollte edditieren, war allerdings als Gast im Forum.


@tf


> Wer wie diese glaubt, es sei ein im Grundgesetz verankertes Recht, Kinder,
> Unerfahrene und Gelegenheitssurfer abzuzocken, dem dürfte mit wohlwollenden
> Diskussionen und Appellen an das Gute im Menschen kaum beizukommen sein.
> 
> ...




Wie soll man es denn sonst anfangen, außer eine möglichst sachliche Diskussion dazu zu führen und möglichst auch die Anbieterseite ins Boot zu holen. Klappt dies nicht über kurz oder lang ist das Bezahlsystem, egal welches man immer wieder erfindet früher, oder später wieder futsch. Der Kunde wird wieder in die Läden getrieben und der Kommunikationskultur dürfte es auch neuen Auftrieb geben.

Wenn ich mir ansehe, welche tiefschürfenden Erkenntnisse man bereits vor einem Jahr hatte, 



> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919



dann haben die doch nichts an Aktualität verloren. Aber immerhin sind doch erste Erfolge zu erkennen, siehe BGH Urteil und neue Telekommunikationsverordnung. Je doller es getrieben wird, desto schärfer wird der Gesetzgeber nachziehen, davon bin ich überzeugt, aber führt uns das  schnellstens zur Übersichtlichkeit? Ich sehe da den Gesetzgeber immer hinterherhinken und am Ende blickt wieder keiner durch. Dann sieht es aus wie im Steuerrecht. Die Regelungen müßten so tiefschürfend sein, daß eben kein Platz mehr ist für Besch... Die geschäftliche Moral sollte das Maß der Dinge sein, nicht möglichst schnell, möglichst viel und egal mit welchen Mitteln zum finanziellen Schaden des Users zu verdienen. Auch das Ausschöpfen der Gesetzlichen Grauzone sollte als Maßstab von Unmoral anerkannt werden und ein vermeintliches Rechtsgeschäft kippen können, wenn es zur Entreicherung des Users angewandt würde. 

Ich glaube auch, daß gezwungener Maßen die Kollateralschäden dazu führen, Durchsichtigkeit zu schaffen, weil es eben auch jene merken, die dummerweise mit drauf sitzen auf dem Ast, den Ihnen andere abgesägt haben. Alle mit ins Boot zu holen, kann wohl angesichts der Schäden, welche beide Seiten davontragen nur die sinnvollste Lösung sein und gemeinsam alles dafür zu tun, daß der User, ob nun minderjährig oder nicht ein aufgeklärter User ist. 

Hier noch mal mein Vorschlag, einen Begriffe und Trickskatalog in das Forum zu setzen, um Klarheit zu sähen. Jeder, auch von der seriösen Anbieterseite muß doch dafür willkommen sein, denn wer sonst soll das Kauderwelsch verständlich machen. Die Geschädigten können es erst wenn das Kind luftschnappend im Brunnen liegt, die Verteiler und Bündelinhaber haben den Wissensvorsprung!

Ich möchte zudem auch hinterfragen, ob Rechtsanwälte selbst damit zufrieden sind, immer wieder neue Grauzonen auszuloten, oder ob es nicht besser wäre wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückzukehren und zu helfen wieder Recht Recht sein zu lassen.

Zu wünschen wäre auch, daß Richter mal vorbeischauen und sich vertraut machen mit den Abgründen, die sich hier ab und an auftun, nur um  Ihr Allgemeinverständnis weiter zu schärfen. 

Der erste "Tatort", welcher sich mit der Materie beschäftigt, wird auch soviel Aufgeklärtheit unter das Volk streuen, daß es die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen, was da so an Abzocke betrieben wird und wo die vor allem hinführen kann.

Trüffel


----------



## thommy (18 März 2004)

@ technofreak

wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht - man kann niemanden, der mit kleinen "halblegalen" Wegelagereien sein Geld relativ einfach verdient nicht vom besseren überzeugen - vor allem dann, wenn er es gar nicht anders kennt.

Es gibt ja den Beruf des Webmasters als solches nicht - insofern müssen wir erst mal differenzieren wovon wir da eigentlich reden. In der Internetbranche befinden sich zu weit über 90% im Grunde genommen keine Kaufleute sondern User, die hier einfach ein bisschen mitmischen wollten und zeitweise auch extrem gutes geld verdient haben.

Von kaufmännischer Erfahrung, Berufsethik, Marketingwissen und Wissen um einen funktionierenden Wirtschaftskreislauf ist da nicht die Bohne vorhanden.

Dann gibts noch ein paar grosse "Dunkelmänner" die diesen Webmhamstern die Waffen in die Hand geben und gleichzeitig auch noch die Argumente, warum sie sich dafür nicht zu schämen brauchen - das ist der Status Quo - von Ausnahmen abgesehen, die es ebenfalls gibt - aber über die wir hier nicht zu diskutieren brauchen.

Auch ist es natürlich völlig richtig, dass die Weltverbesserungstheorie kein Argument dafür ist, sich nicht zu schützen. Die einfachste und simpelste Methode hierfür ist das Abbestellen von 0190/0900-Nummern.
Wobei sich mir hier die Frage aufwirft, warum man diese seitens der Telefonanbieter nicht richtigerweisse erst auf Antrag hätte FREISCHALTEN sollten, denn dann wäre es bestimmt nicht zu so einem Dilemma gekommen.

Kein Mensch hat mit dem Telefon bewussterweise auch noch ein Zahlungssystem bestellt - ich denke DARÜBER sollte man ebenso mal nachdenken, wenn es darum geht, WER hier alles WEM eine ungewollte Leistung aufs Auge zu drücken versucht.

Wie ich schon gesagt habe sind die MÖGLICHKEITEN Leute über den Tisch zu ziehen nicht von den tausenden von kleinen oder auch grösseren Webhamstern geschaffen worden sondern von Weiswesten, die sich im Hintergrund am Bärenanteil genüsslich tun.

Was wäre denn dabei wenn ein Telefonnutzer BEWUSST  0190-Angebote nutzen will und sich diese freischalten lassen würde?

Warum ist diese doch mindestens genauso logische Diskussion denn nie aufgekommen?

Kann es sein, dass hier auch gestreute Public Relation vom Kern der Sache ablenken will?

Warum gibt es heute noch in den USA einen Freiverkauf von Feuerwaffen? Etwa weil ein paar Spinner, die durch die Gegend ballern sich dafür stark machen? Oder ist es vielleicht die Lobby der Waffenindustrie, die da ihre Hände im Spiel hat?

Ich glaube Ihr setzt den Hebel an der völlig falschen Stelle an, denn wie bei der Kirchensteuer, von der ich mich zwar befreien kann indem ich austrete obwohl ich nie eingetreten bin, liegt der Kern des Übels an der Wurzel - und diese Wurzel ist weder das Internet noch die armen Irren, die ihren eigenen Markt und den Markt von anderen nach dem "Nach-mir-die-Sintflut-Prinzip" kaputt machen - das sind diejenigen, die heimlich still und leise an einer Tatsache verdienen, die keinem so richtig bewusst sind und die in der ganzen Aufregung um den "identifizierten Schuldigen" völlig übersehen werden.

Ich will damit die Problematik nicht runterspielen aber wer Unmündigen solche Instrumente in die Hand gibt trägt für mich die Hauptverantwortung - genauso wie der kolumbianische Kokain-Gross-Mafiosi an den keiner denkt, wenn man wieder mal einen kleinen Dealer auf der Strasse geschnappt hat.

Wehrt Euch - aber wehrt Euch gegen die richtigen, wenn Ihr damit Erfolg haben wollt.

Für mich ist die einzige richtige Entscheidung, die dieser Dialerproblematik ein für alle mal ein Ende setzt die, dass bei JEDEM TELEFONANSCHLUSS die kostenpflichtigen Rufnummern nur auf Antrag freigeschaltet werden.
Ihr werdet mal sehen wie schnell das dann ein Ende hat.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2004)

Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir ansehe, welche tiefschürfenden Erkenntnisse man bereits vor einem Jahr hatte,
> 
> 
> 
> > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919


kleine Korrektur , vor * zwei* Jahren    


> Verfasst am: So, 05.05.2002, 09:20



tf


----------



## galdikas (18 März 2004)

Hallo Moralapostel,



			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Dahinter wiederum verbirgt sich eine geistige Grundhaltung, die viel zu wenig kritisiert wird: Täuschungs*absicht*.



Ich denke, daß die Lösung im Wettbewerbsrecht liegen könnte, wonach *irreführende* Angaben zu unterlassen sind.

Zur Feststellung einer Irreführungi ist die dabei die mit der Angabe verbundene Erwartungshaltung des durchschnittlich aufmerksamen und verständigen Verbrauchers maßgeblich - allerdings des mit der Werbung angesprochenen Durchschnittsverbrauchers.

--> Der maßgebliche Durchschnittsverbraucher von hausaufgaben.de wird evtl. in seiner mit dieser Angabe verbundenen Erwartung getäuscht, wenn er auf der Hausaufgaben-Homepage landet. Und wer in öffentlicher Werbung sogar wissentlich unwahre, zur Irreführung geeignete Angaben über geschäftliche Verhältnisse macht ("Kostenloser Dialerdownload!"  ) in der Absicht macht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots zu erwecken, der wird sogar mit bis zu 2 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe bestraft, § 4 UWG
http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#4 

gal.[/url][/b]


----------



## Moralapostel (19 März 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Der maßgebliche Durchschnittsverbraucher von hausaufgaben.de wird evtl. in seiner mit dieser Angabe verbundenen Erwartung getäuscht, wenn er auf der Hausaufgaben-Homepage landet. Und wer in öffentlicher Werbung sogar wissentlich unwahre, zur Irreführung geeignete Angaben über geschäftliche Verhältnisse macht ("Kostenloser Dialerdownload!" ) in der Absicht macht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots zu erwecken, der wird sogar mit bis zu 2 Jahren Freiheitsstrafe bestraft, § 4 UWG
> http://transpatent.com/gesetze/uwg.html#4



Der Gesetzestext ist nach meiner Auffassung hier anwendbar. Wie ist es denn eigentlich möglich, daß der Oberabmahner seine malvorlagen und tierheim*e* weiterhin (bisher) ungestraft ins Netz stellen darf? Ich dachte es lägen schon Strafanzeigen vor? Warum dauert es so lange und warum sind die Seiten noch freigeschaltet? Ist denn keine Gefahr im Verzug, die sofortiges Handeln / eine einstweilige Verfügung möglich macht?

@technofreak

Ja, Du hast ja (auch) recht, wenn Du darauf hinweist, daß der Selbstschutz die erste Maßnahme sein muß. Davor steht jedoch die Erkenntnis sich vor etwas schützen zu müssen und dies erfordert das Wissen um eine geeignete Methode. Wenn wir aber nicht immer der Hase sein wollen, weil der Igel mal wieder einen neuen Dreh gefunden hat, dann müssen wir auch auf der moralischen Ebene ansetzen um den Kreis der (potentiellen) Täter zu isolieren, bzw. einzuschränken.

@Thommy

Siehst Du einen Weg, wie die Provider mit dem erforderlichen Tempo dazu bewegt werden könnten, Bezahlnummern explizit nur auf Antrag freizuschalten? Ich bin da durchaus Deiner Meinung: Die lassen das solange laufen, bis es "zu laut" wird und dafür gehören sie an den Pranger!


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir aber nicht immer der Hase sein wollen, weil der Igel mal wieder einen neuen Dreh gefunden hat, dann müssen wir auch auf der moralischen Ebene ansetzen um den Kreis der (potentiellen) Täter zu isolieren, bzw. einzuschränken.



Das ist für mich  keine  Frage der Moral, sondern der nötigen Gesetze zum Schutze des Verbrauchers,
wobei es im Grunde lächerlich einfach wäre, wenn schlicht  der uralte Grundsatz des BGB konsquent angewendet würde ,
daß derjenige, der ein Entgelt haben will, die erbrachte Leistung beweisen muß

tf


----------



## thommy (19 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> @Thommy
> 
> Siehst Du einen Weg, wie die Provider mit dem erforderlichen Tempo dazu bewegt werden könnten, Bezahlnummern explizit nur auf Antrag freizuschalten? Ich bin da durchaus Deiner Meinung: Die lassen das solange laufen, bis es "zu laut" wird und dafür gehören sie an den Pranger!



das ist wahrscheinlich nur auf juristischem Weg über ein Grundsatzurteil zu lösen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein guter Anwalt da schon den Ansatz erkennt und auch die rechtliche Basis dafür findet, dass man Leuten nicht einfach und pauschal so ein gegensätzliches "Zwangsdoppelpack" andrehen kann.

Die Frage ist nur: Was ist ein guter Anwalt?

Bei der Auswahl des Anwaltes sollte man sich auch immer die Frage stellen, wovon der eigentlich lebt - und das ist zumeist die Status Quo-Situation. Infolgedessen würde er gegen seine eigenen Interessen klagen.

Soll nicht heissen, dass es keine Anwälte gibt, die das auch bestens vertreten würden - aber auch hier heisst es: Holzauge sei wachsam.

Ich würde mich da mal mit Verbraucherzentralen kurz schliessen und da mal mit jemandem reden - aber auch da am besten mit Hans und nicht mit Hänschen.

viele Grüsse

Thommy


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur: Was ist ein guter Anwalt?



Hier eine Liste von Anwälten, die sich mit der Problematik beschäftigen.
Hinweis:* Dies ist keine  Wertung! *

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Links/body_links.html#anwalt

tf


----------



## Raimund (20 März 2004)

*Dialog mit der Dialerdealerszene!*

 
@telecoin, tobias, thommy, Hamburger Mathias, Berliner Andreas ... und wie Ihr Euch sonst noch nennt.

So etwas macht Euch alle so unwahrscheinlich glaubwürdig:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=8144ee7b7e4680c941cc476210eed4f8&threadid=35190

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## thommy (20 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog mit der Dialerdealerszene!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @telecoin, tobias, thommy, Hamburger Mathias, Berliner Andreas ... und wie Ihr Euch sonst noch nennt.
> 
> So etwas macht Euch alle so unwahrscheinlich glaubwürdig:
> 
> ...



@ raimund

in welchem zusammenhang zitierst du denn da meinen namen?

ich betreibe weder sms-dienste noch habe ich mich an dem thread beteiligt.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## sascha (20 März 2004)

@Raimund

Ich denke, man sollte sich grundsätzlich vor Pauschalisierungen hüten. Nur, weil ich hier poste, bin ich ja auch nicht gleich automatisch für die Beiträge anderer User verantwortlich...


----------



## dialerfucker (20 März 2004)

Aus dem o.a. Thread des JF's:



> Auf sowas habe ich ja nur gewartet, typisch .de ...
> Erst den Dialer kaputt machen und jetzt getz den Premium SMS an den Kragen.



Auch guschmann, der nach eigenen Angaben noch bei Mutti wohnt, macht keinen Hehl daraus, wes Geistes Kind er ist...  8)


----------



## dotshead (20 März 2004)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem o.a. Thread des JF's:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Sie (Künast Anmerkung des Autors) hat sogar vollkommen recht.
> Zudem ist es ihre Aufgabe als Verbraucherschützerin, die Verbraucher zu schützen.
> Wo ist also das Problem?



Du siehst, es gibt durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen bei Jagin.


----------



## webwatcher (20 März 2004)

Ich plage mich mit einem Problem: ist der obige Link mit den Nutzungsregeln vereinbar?

Was ist, wenn hier User über heftigsten Brechreiz berichten beim Lesen dieses Threads?

Können wir es verantworten so "gefährliche" Links stehen zu lassen, Fragen über Fragen....  :gruebel: 

ww


----------



## Telecoin.de (20 März 2004)

@Raimund

Wieso nennst du mich in diesem Zusammenhang? 

Du hast dich mit diesem Posting als seriöser Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert.


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich plage mich mit einem Problem: ist der obige Link mit den Nutzungsregeln vereinbar?
> 
> Was ist, wenn hier User über heftigsten Brechreiz berichten beim Lesen dieses Threads?
> 
> ...



@ webwatcher

ich verstehe auch nicht was du für ein problem beim lesen dieses threads hast und warum du dabei brechreiz verspürst - sorry.

die aussage ist genauso unqualifiziert wie die aussage von webmastern die behaupten, dass alle user bescheuert sind oder wie die von denen, die behaupten dass alle user letztendlich nur bescheissen wollen.

ich hab jetzt ein paar tage hier mitgelesen und bin zu dem fazit gekommen, dass sowohl auf der einen als auch auf der anderen seite leute sitzen, die einfach nur verbohrt in ihre meinung sind und mit pauschalurteilen argumentieren und in jede richtung auch gerne unter die gürtellinie schiessen.

aussagen wie deine da oben, frustrieren mich, denn sie zeigen auch dass es leute gibt, die gar nichts verstehen wollen oder können - oder die gar nicht mitlesen oder aber tendenziell so stark vorbelastet sind, dass jedes wort vergebene liebesmühe ist.
Ja - das ist ein armutszeugnis, dass ich Dir da ausstelle - und als moderator, der Du offensichtlich in diesem forum bist, solltest Du mal darüber nachdenken wofür ein forum eigentlich da ist.

wer von fairness redet muss sie auch selbst unter beweis stellen und nicht pauschal die meinung vertreten, dass an jedem erdbeben doch nur der "feind" schuld ist.

ich habe hier versucht euch auch mal zu erläutern was hinter den dingen steckt, hinter denen ich wohlgemerkt nicht stehe - einige haben es wohl gelesen andere offensichtlich nicht.

ich habe mich jedenfalls über diejenigen gefreut, die daran zumindest interesse gezeigt haben. Ich zumindest habe jeden buchstaben zweimal gelesen um ihn zu verstehen.

wenn ich mich aber hier in einem "kotzthread" beteiligt haben sollte, so war das ganz sicher nicht meine absicht und ich lasse euch deshalb auch gerne wieder mit eurem "feindbild" alleine, wenn dies die intension dieses forums sein sollte.

ich bin nicht hierhergekommen um mich vor irgendjemandem für irgendetwas zu entschuldigen oder nieder zu knien, denn ich habe mir nichts in der art vorzuwerfen, was in diesem forum thema ist.
mein beweggrund war einfach nur der, eure meinungen hier zu hören und vielleicht auch ein bisschen zu zeigen, dass es da leute gibt (und damit meine ich nicht alleine mich), die ebenso gegen die abzockereien sind, gegen die ihr euch hier versammelt habt.

ich denke, dass ich genug ohrfeigen auf der einen seite beziehe um nicht auch noch der anderen seite die wange hinhalten zu müssen nur weil ich anbieter von kostenpflichtigen internetseiten bin.

insofern danke ich euch dafür, dass ich die gelegenheit hatte, das mal zu sehen und kennenzulernen. ich danke auch denen dafür, die das was ich zu sagen habe gelesen und darüber nachgedacht haben. ich danke für alle fragen, die mich ausnahmslos interessiert haben und die ich hoffentlich alle beantwortet habe.

ich kann euch bescheinigen, dass hier viele intelligente menschen sitzen, die leider zu opfern wurden (und an niemandem davon habe ich mich bereichert) - ich kann euch aber auch bescheinigen, dass hier leute anwesend sind, die an kurzsichtigkeit nicht mal von einigen im "anderen lager" zu überbieten sind, die ich als den absoluten abschaum der webmasterbrache bezeichne.

ist also besser ich halte mich da raus, denn ich bin kein "parteimitglied".
ich gebe meine meinung wider - ob da oder dort - und wem das nicht passt, dem kann ich leider auch nicht helfen.

ich wünsche euch allen eine frustfreie zeit im internet und werde auch weiterhin all meine kraft dafür einsetzen, dass auch im www die dinge gerecht sind. das habe ich schon immer als einzelkämpfer getan und ich fühle mich auch wohler, wenn es MEINE meinung ist, die ich vertrete.

war nett und interessant bei euch - und ich werde sicher weiter mitlesen.

virtuelle grüsse

thommy


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> webwatcher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Offensichtlich hast du Probleme:
1: Mit dem genauen Lesen eines Beitrags, ich habe nicht Löschen des Threads geschrieben 
sondern Link und der bezieht sich auf den Link auf Jagin, zum Löschen eines Threads hätte ich hier
keine Veranlassung noch wäre dort berechtigt

2: mit Ironie  hast du auch Schwierigkeiten , die muß wohl mit dem Holzhammer und Trommelwirbel ankündigt 
werden, andernfalls wird sie wohl nicht verstanden.

3: aus einem nicht verstandenen Posting so einen Zwergenaufstand zu veranstalten, 
ist schlicht lächerlich.
dies völlig ohne  Ironie und mit dem Holzhammer! 

Wer (genau) lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Und noch mal zum Mitbeten , der Thread
 im Jagin ruft bei mir Brechreiz hervor , und da stehe ich zu.

ww


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

Ironie hin oder her - der Eintrag im Jagin ist öffentlich und enthält Beleidigungen. Darüber sollten die Macher des Forums auch mal nachdenken.


----------



## webwatcher (21 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ironie hin oder her - der Eintrag im Jagin ist öffentlich und enthält Beleidigungen. Darüber sollten die Macher des Forums auch mal nachdenken.



was meint der total anynoyme Gast? die  Beiträge im Jagin? hundertprozentige Zustimmung,
 da sollten die Macher des  (Jagin) Forums wirklich mal drüber  nachdenken.

Wenn die öffentlich sind, ist das deren Problem

ww


----------



## cicojaka (21 März 2004)

Reden wir jetzt von *das* JAGIN oder von *dem* Jagin??? Anyway, der wird schon wissen, was (!) er wann (!) und warum (!) in seinem Forum wie (!) diskutieren lässt...


----------



## KatzenHai (21 März 2004)

Andreas, Mario, Ihr seid dran!

Dieser Thread läuft eine interessante Kurve, zunächst die Glaubenskrieger des "Alle-Mehrwertdiensteanbieter-sind-Mafia", dann die moderatere "Alle-Anbieter-sind-differenzierungswürdig"-reihe, und jetzt? Nun, jetzt sind die "Alle-MWD-Anbieter-sind-Engel-und-lieben-Renate-K."-Kreuzritter dran.

Ich warte ...

... hallo?



...  :bigcry:


----------



## News (21 März 2004)

Ich glaube, der letztere der beiden Genannten hat derzeit anderes zu tun.
Der "Dialerseiten down"-Thread von gestern ist unverändert aktuell


----------



## Qoppa (21 März 2004)

Hallo Thommy,

ich finde es bedauerlich, daß Du Dich hier angegriffen fühlst (diese Formulierung weil ich Schuldzuweisungen jetzt bewußt außen vor lassen will...). Ich jedenfalls fand Deinen Auftritt sehr begrüssenswert und informativ, und ich glaube auch, daß nicht alle Forumsmitglieder verstanden haben, daß dies eine Chance zum besseren Verständnis der Situation war ...

Falls Du dennoch die Sachdiskussion fortsetzen willst, - ich hätte noch so einige Fragen:

etwa die Sache mit dem Jugendschutz, die Du erwähnt hast. Ist das wahr, daß es deswegen in D kaum Möglichkeiten für "normale" Pornoangebote über Kreditkarte gibt, und stattdessen Dialer zuhauf? Das wäre eine ziemlich abstruse Entwicklung, und da stellt sich mir die Frage nach den Hintergründen, sprich: Interessen, die das in diese Bahn gebracht haben. Oder muß man das eher Irrlauf der deutschen Regulierungswut auffassen? - Allerhöchste Maßstäbe im Jugendschutz, mit der Folge, daß der normale Verbraucherschutz gegenüber Betrügereien auf der Strecke bleibt ....

Was mich auch interessieren würde, ist wie Du die Rolle der Telekom in dieser Entwicklung einschätzst (die übrigens hier in den Diskussionen auch ihr Fett gehörig abbekommt). Das dubiose Spiel mit den unbekannten und ungreifbaren Anbietern (den eigentlichen Profiteuren) hätte so überhaupt nicht ins Rollen kommen können, wenn nicht die Telekom als Handlanger ("Geldwäscher") vorne an der Kundenfront tätig wäre. Das liegt zum Teil sicherlich an dieser eigentümlichen Konstruktion Mehrwertdienst - "einfach und sicher über Telefonrechnung bezahlen". Aber die Telekom hat sich nicht darin hervorgetan, in ihrem eigenen Verantwortungsbereich den Mißbrauch einzudämmen oder wenigstend etwas Transparenz zu schaffen. Im Gegenteil, sie hat z.B., solange sie konnte (bis 1.2. 2004), den Kunden nur einen EVN mit drei xxx am Ende ausgehändigt, bei Reklamationen mit den Schultern gezuckt und die Sache dann dem Rechtsanwalt übergeben. Ich kann nicht glauben, daß das nicht eine bewußte Strategie war ...


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

hallo quopa
nun, eventuell habe ich da wirklich etwas falsches in die aussage hineininterpretiert weils halt auch wirklich missverständlich formuliert war -aber das kann ja mal passieren - insofern schwamm drüber.

deine fragen will ich dir gerne aus meiner sicht beantworten.




> etwa die Sache mit dem Jugendschutz, die Du erwähnt hast. Ist das wahr, daß es deswegen in D kaum Möglichkeiten für "normale" Pornoangebote über Kreditkarte gibt, und stattdessen Dialer zuhauf? Das wäre eine ziemlich abstruse Entwicklung, und da stellt sich mir die Frage nach den Hintergründen, sprich: Interessen, die das in diese Bahn gebracht haben. Oder muß man das eher Irrlauf der deutschen Regulierungswut auffassen? - Allerhöchste Maßstäbe im Jugendschutz, mit der Folge, daß der normale Verbraucherschutz gegenüber Betrügereien auf der Strecke bleibt ....



die sache mit dem jugendschutz ist in deutschland ein ziemlich übles thema und hat letztendlich tatsächlich ihren teil dazu beigetragen, dass abzockereien eher die regel als die ausnahme waren.

wie ich schon in einem beitrag etwas weiter vorne erwähnt habe, gab es bei dialern bis zum letzten jahr nicht einmal die auflage der alterskontrolle und daher wurden die teile natürlich mit vorliebe eingesetzt, weil nämlich durch die (teilweise unmögliche) altersverifizierung ein riesiger kundenkreis auf der strecke bleibt.

die frage nach altersverifizierung bei dialern ist bis heute noch nicht 100% geklärt und wird auch in den seltensten fällen tatsächlich verlangt.

hätte man die jugendschutzregeln auch bei anderen zugangsarten so gütig behandelt, dann hätte sich wohl auch der erotiksektor im internet anders entwickelt.

alleine durch die tatsache, dass mittleweile durch die neuen und voll verblödeten jugendschutzregularien hunderte bis tausende von webmastern ins ausland gezwungen wurden lässt doch schon den schluss zu, dass viele davon denken "ich bin sowieso kriminell - also kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an".

das die böse pornografie immer der sündenbock sein muss, sieht man doch an der diskussion über dialer. hier wird grundsätzlich die pornoindustrie als der sündenbock dargestellt - tatsache ist aber, dass in keinem bereich des internets der einsatz von dialern derartig abgenommen hat wie in der erotik. ein möglicher grund dafür waren auch wir, die von anfang unser angebot als dialerfrei beworben haben und damit gegen alle prophezeiungen erfolgreich waren.
das hat natürlich viele nachahmer gefunden und das ist auch gut so.

tatsache ist, dass die grössten betrügereien mit dialern heute ausserhalb der erotik stattfinden. man geht damit auf kinder und unbedarfte hausfrauen los - auf das gute herz von tierschützern und man kann sich im internet nicht mal mehr auf die suche nach einem kochrezept begeben ohne dabei auf hunderte von dialerseiten zu stossen. womöglich aber gibts schon morgen die kinderkrebsstation bei der suggeriert wird, man würde mit seiner einwahl menschenleben retten.

aber um auf die grundfrage zurück zu kommen: ja - die möglichkeiten sind von denen geschaffen worden, die sowohl die technik als auch die lobby haben um für milliardeneinnahmen sogar das strafgesetzbuch umschiffen können. 

das ganze ist eine hirarchie die unten ein paar tausend kleine webmaster hat - dazwischen stehen diejenigen, die die leitungsbündel im grossen bei der telekom kaufen (ein kleinanbieter kann das bei der telekom gar nicht) und die diese mehrwertdienste und die dazugehörige technik liefern und quasi das bindeglied zwischen dem sumpf und den weiswesten darstellen. und ganz oben sitzt die mutter telekom, die nahezu das gesamte mehrwertnummernnetz exclusiv betreibt, da es in deutschland nur 2 leitungsanbieter gibt.

ich könnte wetten, dass wenn download-dialer in deutschland verboten werden (so wie es in der schweiz demnächst der fall sein wird), dann werdet ihr mal sehen wie rasend schnell das DSL-netz ausgebaut wird, das im augenblick gerade mal eine 30%-ige flächendeckung hat.
aber mit dsl geht halt auch kein download-dialer mehr und das hiesse, dass neben hohen investitionen auch noch einnahmenverluste dazu kämen.

diese ganze misere wird von ganz weit oben gesteuert und unten sitzen ein paar prügelknaben, die als bauernopfer und feindbild dienen sollen.
dass dabei ein zukunftsmarkt komplett kaputt gemacht wird, interessiert im augenblick erst mal niemand bzw. ist sogar gewollt. denn wenn das alles mal ein ende hat, dann haben die grossen buben schon längst die angebote parat und spielen sich als retter der menschheit auf. 
die grundlagen dafür werden doch schon heute geschaffen - t-pay gibts schon und um den ganzen kuchen zu haben muss man nur noch die angebote selbst besitzen die damit bezahlt werden.

so wirds kommen - und da beisst die maus keinen faden ab, denn im gegensatz zur webmasterindustrie sitzen in den oberen chefetagen der telekommunikationskonzerne excellente strategen, die sowohl das sprachrohr als auch das geld haben jeden beliebigen markt und jede beliebige meinung zu unterwandern.

ich glaube auch nicht, dass deutsche verbraucher da irgendwann mal aufwachen, denn in deutschland erzieht der staat seine bürger dazu, sich an die unangenehmen dinge zu gewöhnen und damit zu leben.
wie sonst ist es erklärbar, dass deutsche heute noch sektsteur bezahlen, die 1902 von kaiser wilhelm (kurzfristig) dazu eingeführt wurde seine kriegsflotte zu finanzieren.

diese flotte liegt mittlerweile längst auf dem boden der meere - trotzdem wurde die steuer im laufe der jahrzehnte nicht abgeschafft sondern sogar 4 mal erhöht.

es ist tragisch zuzusehen, wie hier menschen als schachfiguren benutzt werden und gemäss strategischer vorausplanung gegenseitig aufeinander losgelassen werden. 
ich glaube in der geschichte der menschheit gab es kaum ein beispiel in dem diese tatsache so deutlich wurde.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## sascha (21 März 2004)

> die frage nach altersverifizierung bei dialern ist bis heute noch nicht 100% geklärt und wird auch in den seltensten fällen tatsächlich verlangt.
> 
> wie ich schon in einem beitrag etwas weiter vorne erwähnt habe, gab es bei dialern bis zum letzten jahr nicht einmal die auflage der alterskontrolle



Fakt ist: Entweder vor oder nach der Dialereinwahl muss bei pornografischen Angeboten (FSK 18  ) vom Anbieter sichergestellt werden, dass Minderjährige keinen Zugang erhalten. Das war schon immer so, weil alles andere nach StGB strafbar wäre. Insofern ist das schon geklärt. Nur die individuelle Umsetzung eben nicht.



> das die böse pornografie immer der sündenbock sein muss, sieht man doch an der diskussion über dialer. hier wird grundsätzlich die pornoindustrie als der sündenbock dargestellt



Tatsache ist, dass viele - auch missbräuchliche verwendete - Dialer in der Vergangenheit eben zu erotischen Angeboten führten. Dass sich das in den vergangenen Monaten gewandelt hat, haben z.B. die Medien durchaus mitbekommen - und thematisieren das. Wir als Betreiber entsprechend spezialisierter Seiten wie DS und CB übrigens schon länger.



> diese ganze misere wird von ganz weit oben gesteuert und unten sitzen ein paar prügelknaben, die als bauernopfer und feindbild dienen sollen.



Naja nun. Mitverdiener ist Mitverdiener, egal ob er nun am Anfang oder ganz am Ende der Kette sitzt. Daher bekommt die Telekom auch mindestens genausoviel Prügel ab wie der "kleine" Webmaster, der lieber mit Dialern Geld verdient als "richtig arbeiten zu gehen" (Zitat aus einem Anbieterforum vor drei Tagen).


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> eventuell habe ich da wirklich etwas falsches in die aussage hineininterpretiert weils halt auch wirklich missverständlich formuliert war



was daran missverständlich sein soll, hab ich auch nach mehrfachem Durchlesen 
nicht entdecken können, was mißverständlich sein sollte.

Das übrige Weltschmerzgeschwafel , samt den hanebüchenen Aussagen über 
Jugendschutz und Abwanderung von AWM Arbeitsplätzen ins Ausland erspare ich mir zu kommentieren,
 die sprechen für sich selber.

Was mich aber doch mal interessieren würde: die Threadüberschrift heißt
*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene*.
 Da es sich hier um  einen laut eigenem Bekunden dialerabstinenten 
Dienstleister in der
 Augeninnendruckentlastungsbranche handelt , frage ich mich , woher dieses Engagement
in diesem Thread kommt. 

Jupp


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> was daran missverständlich sein soll, hab ich auch nach mehrfachem Durchlesen
> nicht entdecken können, was mißverständlich sein sollte.



das missverständnis lag in der bezeichnung "diesen thread" - also den hier stehenden oder den als beispiel angeführten ging daraus nicht hervor.





> Das übrige Weltschmerzgeschwafel , samt den hanebüchenen Aussagen über
> Jugendschutz und Abwanderung von AWM Arbeitsplätzen ins Ausland erspare ich mir zu kommentieren,
> die sprechen für sich selber.



siehste und das ist genau das was ich meine - völlig voreingenommen und uninformiert. wie ich auch bereits erwähnt habe, fiel der dialer vor 2003 nicht unter den medienstaatsvertrag sondern unter das telekommunikationsgesetz und war damit im graubereich des erfassbaren, weil hier pornografie laut damaliger definition nicht "verbreitet" sondern "abgeholt" wurde um es mal auf einen einfachen nenner zu bringen.

aber ich lass es wirklich besser das jemandem zu erklären der es nicht verstehen will und lieber mit standardphrasen wie "hanebüchend" und "erklärt sich von selber" um sich wirft.

das ist ne rethorische art die ich einfach nicht mag, weil sie mir zu flach und offensichtlich ist.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## jupp11 (21 März 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber doch mal interessieren würde: die Threadüberschrift heißt
> *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene*.
> Da es sich hier um  einen laut eigenem Bekunden dialerabstinenten
> Dienstleister in der
> ...



um die Beantwortung dieser Frage drückt man sich, genau das hab ich erwartet.


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

@thommy;

thommy schrieb: 


> ich könnte wetten, dass wenn download-dialer in deutschland verboten werden (so wie es in der schweiz demnächst der fall sein wird), dann werdet ihr mal sehen wie rasend schnell das DSL-netz ausgebaut wird, das im augenblick gerade mal eine 30%-ige flächendeckung hat.
> aber mit dsl geht halt auch kein download-dialer mehr und das hiesse, dass neben hohen investitionen auch noch einnahmenverluste dazu kämen.



Sorry, da steh ich wohl irgendwie auf dem Schlauch...äh, wieso gerade antagonistisch???   :-?


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> jupp11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mich denn gefragt?

Irgendwie musst Du mal lernen Deine Zeilen so zu schreiben dass man sie versteht, denn ich habe mich von dieser Bemerkung nicht angesprochen gefühlt.

Ich weiss auch nicht ob Du jetzt mich meinst, denn bei der Aussage 

"um diese Antwort drück MAN sich" 

musst Du schon mal definieren wer MAN ist.

Ausserdem ist sie schon weiter Vorne in diesem Thread hier beantwortet.

Ich bin deshalb hier weil ich aus diesem Forum darauf angesprochen wurde ob ich mich nicht an der hier stattfindenden Diskussion beteiligen will. That´s all - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

nichtversteher schrieb:
			
		

> @thommy;
> 
> thommy schrieb:
> 
> ...



das ist nicht antagonistisch sondern einfach nur clevere geschäftspolitik.

so lange man mit dem dialergeschäft noch verdient ist es doch unsinnig geld in eine moderne technik zu investieren, mit der dann eben diese einnahmen wegfallen.

wenn man nen kirschbaum fällen will wartet man auch erst noch die ernte ab wenn die kirschen schon halbrot sind 

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2004)

Mit Verlaub, das DSL-Geschäft hängt sich bestimmt nicht an so ein paar Dialerchen auf. Selbst die Telekom in ihrem Lauf halten da weder Ochs noch Esel auf.


----------



## thommy (21 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub, das DSL-Geschäft hängt sich bestimmt nicht an so ein paar Dialerchen auf. Selbst die Telekom in ihrem Lauf halten da weder Ochs noch Esel auf.



welches "Geschäft" meinst Du denn da?

DSL ist keine Geschäft im Gegensatz zu ISDN und Modemverbindungen.

1. Der Ausbau des DSL-Netzes kostet Milliarden, weil dafür Kupferleitungen benötig werden.

2. DSL-Tarife sind im Vergleich zu Modem und ISDN-Tarifen um ein vielfaches billiger - es wird aber dafür mindestens ein Zehnfaches der Bandbreite benötigt (kostet also im Unterhalt und im Aufbau wesentlich mehr).

3. Mit "den paar Dialerchen" macht die Telekom jährlich ein paar hundert Millionen Gewinn.

4. Die Telekom ist Monopolist und kann sich mit dem Ausbau so lange Zeit lassen wie sie will, weil denen nahezu das gesamte Leitungsnetz gehört. Und das wird sie auch tun, denn die nächste, greifbare Möglichkeit für viele, die gerne DSL hätten, heisst UMTS - klingelts?

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Qoppa (22 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man nen kirschbaum fällen will wartet man auch erst noch die ernte ab wenn die kirschen schon halbrot sind


.... und wartet z.B. so lange, bis alle, die eh nicht an Mehrwertdiensten interessiert sind, sich die 0190/0900-Sperre haben einrichten lassen (x-Millionen mal € 7,67). Ein goldener Handschlag zum Abschied aus dem Dialergeschäft!  0 

@Thommy
Wie sieht das eigentlich in der Schweiz aus? Die Swisscom ist ja auch quasi-Monopolist, aber offenbar läuft es dort anders. Und Dialer ganz zu verbieten, das ging ja auch offenbar problemlos.


PS: @diejenigen, die immer noch meinen, Thommy verdächtigen zu müssen, - ich habe mir gerade sein Webangebot angeschaut, und es ist tatsächlich sehr fair ... (ich habs aber nur von außen besehen, sorry  :lol: )


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 März 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen gesammelt im Umgang mit der Dialer-Szene? War schon jemand in den Foren des Gewerbes aktiv und hat Diskussionen geführt? Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr dabei gemacht



Die Spezies scheint doch sehr lichtscheu zu sein, oder?


----------



## yuppi (22 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> .... und wartet z.B. so lange, bis alle, die eh nicht an Mehrwertdiensten interessiert sind, sich die 0190/0900-Sperre haben einrichten lassen (x-Millionen mal € 7,67). Ein goldener Handschlag zum Abschied aus dem Dialergeschäft!  0



Wie ich letzte Woche feststellen mußte, zahlt man bei der Telekom ja wenigstens *nur* die 7,67€,   wollte die 0137 Nummern über Talkline sperren lassen, da wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß das eine einmalige Gebühr von 5.99€ kostet und dann monatlich nochmal paar €... leider hab ich mir den Preis nicht gemerkt, da ich das unmöglich finde nur für eine Nummernsperre monatliche Gebühren abzuzocken.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 März 2004)

yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich letzte Woche feststellen mußte, zahlt man bei der Telekom ja wenigstens *nur* die 7,67€,   wollte die 0137 Nummern über Talkline sperren lassen, da wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß das eine einmalige Gebühr von 5.99€ kostet und dann monatlich nochmal paar €... leider hab ich mir den Preis nicht gemerkt, da ich das unmöglich finde nur für eine Nummernsperre monatliche Gebühren abzuzocken.



Dann mach´s doch anders:



			
				§ 18 TKV schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem 1. Januar 2001 kann der Kunde gegenüber dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit vorgeben, bis zu welcher monatlichen Entgelthöhe er die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen will. Der Anbieter muß sicherstellen, daß diese Entgelthöhe nicht ohne Zustimmung des Kunden überschritten wird.



Gib ihnen ein Limit von 0,00€ vor...


----------



## thommy (22 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @Thommy
> Wie sieht das eigentlich in der Schweiz aus? Die Swisscom ist ja auch quasi-Monopolist, aber offenbar läuft es dort anders. Und Dialer ganz zu verbieten, das ging ja auch offenbar problemlos.



@ quoppa

hier in der schweiz hat da selbe spielchen stattgefunden wie in deutschland und die swisscom hat sogar das spielchen getrieben, wie von juppi angeführt, geld für die sperrung monatlich zu nehmen.

die schweiz ist aber ein wesentlich kleineres und kommunikativeres land - da lassen sich solche dinge nicht sehr lange verheimlichen. letztendlich ist es nun auch so gekommen, dass die schweiz nahezu zu 100% DSL vernetzt ist (nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil es hier bereits 1998 Kabel DSL gab). in diesem stadium hat natürlich auch die swisscom keinerlei interesse mehr an dialern, weil sie nur noch kleckerlesgeschäft darstellen. 
die "geste der grossmütigkeit" kommt aber nicht nur daher, dass der dialermarkt längst ausgequetscht wurde (und zwar mit preisen, die weit über den deutschen lagen) - man denkt hier auch sehr viel langfristiger, denn jemand der 0900 wegen den internetdialern sperrt, der kann auch keine anderen mehrwertdienste mehr anrufen und hier sieht man das langfristigere geschäft.

aber um nochmal auf die tatsache zurückzukommen, dass telefondienstleister teilweise sogar monatliche gebühren dafür kassieren einen dienst NICHT zu leisten, zeigt doch schon woher der wind weht.
wenn ich mir auf der bank ein scheckbuch ausstellen lasse, dann ist es normal dass ich dafür bezahle - ich habe aber noch nie was davon gehört, dass ich bezahlen muss, weil ich es mir NICHT ausstellen lasse.

hier wäre der einfachste und simpelste rechtliche ansatz, den die telekomunternehmen auf gar keinen fall in der letzten instanz gewinnen könnten, denn man kann nicht eine rechnung für nichterbringung einer leistung stellen, das ist schwachsinn und wird von keiner rechtssprechung dieser welt getragen.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## thommy (22 März 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Moralapostel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also was mich in diesem zusammenhang mal interessieren würde ist, was IHR unter dialer-szene genau versteht?

meint ihr damit diejenigen, die die grundlagen schaffen?
diejenigen, die die dialer programmieren?
diejenigen die die programme ins netz stellen, die mit dialern abgerechnet werden?
oder meint ihr diejenigen, die millionen und abermillionen von werbeseiten ins netz stellen über welche diese angebote schlussendlich verkauft werden?

also ich denke schon, dass man da hans auch hans und hänschen auch hänschen nennen muss, wenn man darüber diskutiert.
ich denke das hauptproblem hier ist, dass man tatsächlich glaubt es gäbe da so eine art dialermafia, die von irgendeinem obskuren paten geleitet wird - dem ist aber nicht so.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Rex Cramer (22 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> also was mich in diesem zusammenhang mal interessieren würde ist, was IHR unter dialer-szene genau versteht?


Letztendlich sollte das der Eröffner des Threads eigentlich beantworten.



			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> dem ist aber nicht so.


Das ist natürlich ein Argument, dem man sich nicht verschließen kann.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich denke das hauptproblem hier ist, dass man tatsächlich glaubt es gäbe da so eine art dialermafia, die von irgendeinem obskuren paten geleitet wird - dem ist aber nicht so.



Generell kann man Dir hier zustimmen. Aber genau hingesehen läuft das dann doch ein bisschen anders. Die Abrechnung über Dialer hat sich zwischenzeitlich etabliert - es gibt _gute_ Dialeranbieter und aber auch _fiese_. Alles in allem sind mit "die Dialermaffia" wohl diejenigen Anbieter gemeint, die sich das letzte Attribut anstecken müssen. Nämlich diejenigen, die weiterhin mit den s. g. Autodialern hantieren, die weiterhin 0190er Nummern verwenden, die in Sachen Auslandsdialer am deutschen Markt tätig sind oder solche, die gar fremde Nummerngassen anwenden (z. B. 0193 oder Festnetznummern) um eine kostenpflichtigen Content zu generieren. Als Fieslinge kann man auch diejenigen bezeichnen, die nichtregistrierungsfähige Dialer trotz besserem Wissen bei der RegTP registrieren und die ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken so lange abschöpfen, bis die Registrierung wegen der vielen Beschwerden dann endlich überprüft und letztlich zurück gezogen wird.
Es kann getrost behauptet werden, dass es eine derartige "Maffia" gibt, wenngleich der Begriff nur abgeleitet sein kann. Es sind organisierte Kriminelle, die den virtuellen Raum des Internet für sich und ihre Machenschaften gefunden haben. Und es ist zweifelsfrei erwiesen, dass hinter einigen Aktivitäten sehr wohl ein oder mehrere Paten stehen, die über nahezu undurchsichtige Firmenkonstellationen den Geldfluss letztlich wieder in ihre eigenen Taschen wirtschaften. Namen und Firmen nenne ich natürlich nicht - den Beweis für diese Behauptung bleibe ich hier schuldig.

Am prickelsten finde ich jedoch diejenigen Anbieter mit Dialerabrechnungen, die bis vor noch nicht allzulanger Zeit selbst mit unlauteren Dateien gewirtschaftet haben und nun durch ihren exorbitanten finanziellen Aufstieg (offiziell) in die Liga der seriösen Geschäftsleute gewechselt sind.


----------



## thommy (22 März 2004)

@ reducal

kann ich dir auch nur bedingt recht geben, denn die organisation wäre da gegeben, wo man von oben nach unten, sich bis in die letzte reihe wirklich bewusst wäre, dass es sich um "organisiertes abzockertum" handelt.

ich kann dir aber versichern, dass die meisten, in diese geschichten verbandelten sich nicht einmal kennen.

ich frage oftmals webmaster, die irgendwelche programme bewerben (ob nun mit dialern ausgestattet oder nicht) ob sie überhaupt das produkt kennen das sie da so achtlos bewerben und überhaupt wissen, ob dieses produkt den preis der dafür verlangt wird wert ist.
in den meisten fällen ist das nämlich leider gar nicht der fall und ich habe schon mehrfach bei dialerprogrammen gehört, dass mir webmaster gegenargumentieren, dass es ja schliesslich viel zu teuer wäre, wenn man sich in jedes programm erst selbst per dialer einwählt.

natürlich ist das ein lächerliches argument und zeigt eigentlich nur, wie weit solche jungs denken können.

solche burschen, die übrigens zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden teil aus minderjährigen kids bestehen, die mal eben mit ner dialerseite das taschengeld aufbessern, kann man nicht ernsthaft als üble geschäftemacher bezeichnen, denn die haben nichts aber auch null und nichts von einem geschäftsmann.

das internet zeigt gerade in einer wunderbar anarchistischen weise WARUM sich im laufe von jahrtausenden eine sogenannte kaufmannsethik etabliert hat und was passiert, wenn käufer und verkäufer die seiten wechseln.

im grunde sind aber genau diese dummen bübchen es, die in letzter konsequenz dafür sorgen, dass besucher auch auf solche abzockerseiten gelangen, denn offensichtlich ist jedem davon nur der schnelle euro wichtig.

wohlgemerkt - es GIBT angebote, die durchaus auch einen minutenpreis von 1,86 Euro rechtfertigen. Dazu zähle ich im Erotikbereich zum Beispiel 1 zu 1 Livecams, wo ein Mensch tatsächlich diese Leistung realtime erbringt.
Auch kann ich mir solche Preise bei hochqualifiziertem technischem Support vorstellen. 

Also vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen, dass wir hier von Angeboten reden, die 

1. grundsätzlich diesen Preis nicht rechtfertigen.

2. Mit Umschreibungen und unethischen Mitteln (dazu zähle ich alle achtenswerten menschlichen Gefühlseigenschaften, wie Mitleid  Nächstenliebe und soziales Verantwortungsbewusstsein) von den Kosten ablenken.

3. Die OFFENSICHTLICH auf geistig mindebemittelte oder unreife Personen abzielen oder Unerfahrenheit zur Geschäftemacherei benutzen.

Für mich hat als erster dann derjenige den schwarzen Peter, der sich solchen Müll ausdenkt und ihn als Betreiber ins Netz stellt.

Auf die selbe Ebene stelle ich Betreiber, die WISSENTLICH solchen Angeboten die Dialer und Nummerngassen zur Verfügung stellen.

Und an 3. Stelle sollten sich die Verbände, Jugendschutzbeauftragten und Selbstkontrollorgane an die Nase fassen, wenn sie solchen Dunkelmännern auch noch erlauben, mit ihrem Namen zu "werben".

Ich glaube es ist wirklich an der Zeit, sich hier mal für eine Art von Selbstkontrolle oder Ethik-Komission stark zu machen, die sich nicht mit dem ewig leidigen Jugendschutzthema befassen muss - denn dieses bescheuerte Thema hat leider Gottes die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit der Branche auf sich gezogen und Hund und Katz miteinander vereint.

Nur das ist der Grund, warum heute in der AWM-Branche gar nicht differenziert werden kann, weil alle in den ach so bösen Pornotopf geschmissen werden. Hier haben tatsächlich Dialerpiraten und seriöse AWM an einem Strick gezogen und ist ihnen zum Verhängnis geworden.

Der Thread hier heisst Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene - nun ich gehöre tatsächlich dazu nicht - aber ich glaube schon, dass es grundsätzlich Sinn macht, die Unterscheidung zwischen AWM und Dialerpirat klar und deutlich zu machen. 

Mir geistert da eine ziemlich abenteuerliche Idee durch den Kopf über die ich noch ein bisschen nachdenken möchte - aber ich denke schon, dass es noch viele unausgeschöpfte Möglichkeiten gibt, die dem steten Tropfen dienlich wären.

viele Grüsse

Thommy


----------



## Raimund (22 März 2004)

*Dialerdealer und die Selbskontrolle!*

@thommy,

das Gewerbe hat doch längst die "Selbstkontrolle" und sich in der Mehrwertlertruppe vereint: 

http://www.fst-ev.org

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder.html

Die Paten, die Wasserträger und die Profiteure in der gesamten "Mehrwert"-Schöpfungskette haben sogar einen "Verhaltenskodex" für ihr Treiben erfunden:

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/verhaltenskodex.html

Den Begriff "Ethik" sollte man daher eher durch "Monethik" ersetzen!

Deine diesbezüglichen Vorschläge sind ja gut gemeint, aber naiv!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

http://www.idi.de/partner.htm

Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## Raimund (22 März 2004)

*Idi.de*

 

... Die Dialerseite ist im Umbau.

So ein Zufall:

http://www.libereco.net/econnect.php

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2004)

@ thommy, Deine Worte klingen gut. Wenn der Klang nicht von vornherein eine gewisse Disharmonie in sich bürgen würde.



			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ....solche burschen, die übrigens zu einem nicht zu unterschätzenden teil aus minderjährigen kids bestehen, die mal eben mit ner dialerseite das taschengeld aufbessern, kann man nicht ernsthaft als üble Geschäftemacher bezeichnen, denn die haben nichts aber auch null und nichts von einem geschäftsmann.



Das ganze Geschehen um den Mißbrauch der Mehrwertnummern ist zwischenzeitlich ein Selbstläufer geworden. Kein Wunder, dass die kleinen Webmaster weder ihren Massa, noch ihren Mitbewerber kennen. Wenn der eine oder andere es zu was gebracht hat (z. B. akzeptabler Umsatz) dann steigt er unter Umständen in der Hirachie - bekommt bessere Angebote, bessere Konditionen und womöglich bessere Umwerbung und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sogar einen besseren Webauftritt. Ich nenne das dann *Gewinnoptimierung*, andere ein Schneeballsystem.

Aber apropos Gewinn - was machen vor- und pupertäre Jungsters überhaupt im Kreislauf der Geschäftswelt, wenn sie keine Endkunden sind?

Thommy, auch hier gebe ich Dir Recht, die Burschen sind nicht einmal geschäftsfähig und wurschteln dennoch an einem abrechenbaren Mehrwertdienst rum. Fragt sich, wie wird die fällige Steuer abgeführt; wie steht es um eine Gewerbeanmeldung; und und und?

Wenn wir aber wieder zum Theme Dialermafia zurück kommen wollen, dann sind diese kleinen Fische kaum der Rede wert - auch hier hast Du wieder Recht - bis der einzelne Webmaster erkennt, dass er lediglich ein Bruchteil eines riesigen (gewinnoptmierten) Systems ist, ist er mitten drin. Rückzug ausgeschlossen! Dieses _kaum der Rede wert _entpuppt sich spätestens hier als manifestiertes Relikt eines strukturierten Chaos.

Ich gebe zu - es ist nicht einfach, hier einen Faden ohne Knoten zu spinnen. Wie ich schon zuvor gepostet hatte, gibt es "gute" und "böse" Dialeranbieter. Meinem Erachten nach zielt die gesamte Diskussion auf das Böse ab.
Wenn Du ein Guter bist, dann unterstütze dieses Forum mit Denkanstößen gegen das Böse, das Dialermafiöse!


----------



## thommy (23 März 2004)

@ reducal

solange es möglichkeiten für betrügereien gibt, solange wird es auch den betrug damit geben, das ändert auch keine noch so hervorragende ethik. selbst wenn es gelänge 99% "sauber" zu bekommen so würde das eine verbliebene prozent noch ausreichen die ganze versammlung mit in den selben schmutz zu ziehen.

und daraus entsteht dann wieder der teufelskreislauf vor dem ich eben warne. denn wenn alle - auch die ehrlichen anbieter aufgrund von abzockerein gemieden werden, so werden viele dieser ehrlichen zwangsläufig das lager wechseln, wenn es auf ehrliche art und weise nichts zu verdienen gibt.

mit bewusstsein alleine lässt sich das also gar nicht komplett verhindern, was dann fast genauso schlimm ist als würde man es gar nicht verhindern.

hier helfen wirklich nur gesetzliche regelungen und vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr bewusstsein auf der verbraucherseite, dass das intenet und viele der angebote dort eben nicht kostenlos sein können.

man sehe sich mal die suchanfragen in den verschiedenen suchmaschinen an - da wird nach "kostenlosen nacktfotos" "free pics" gratis livecam" und was weiss ich was gesucht. 
klar gehen die bauernfänger genau DARAUF los, denn sie wissen, dass diese besucher freiwillig kein geld rausrücken und deshalb versucht man es mit üblen tricks.

ich glaube schon, dass auch die kostnix-mentalität einen teil des übels geboren hat, denn sonst wäre man ja wohl bei "kostenlosen downloads", "gratis zugangssoftware" und anderen phantasievollen und sozial anmutenden weihnachtsmärchen etwas hellhörig werden müssen - aber der trick scheint ja wohl immer noch bei einigen zu funktionieren.

ich denke aber jetzt muss erst mal der gesetzgeber handeln und zwar auf genau die art, von der ich meine dass sie auch durchziehbar ist - mehrwertnummern nur auf antrag freischalten und schluss ist mit der ganzen misere.
dann kann sich derjenige, der dialer eben nutzen will diese nummern freischalten lassen und muss halt dann auch zusehen, wie er damit klar kommt.

nur werden dagegen die nummernanbieter und vor allem die TV-sender amok laufen - ist also verdammt schwer dafür ne öffentliche lobby zu finden. die juristische haltbare argumentation dafür gibts aber ganz bestimmt.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Trüffel (23 März 2004)

@thommy



> ich glaube schon, dass auch die kostnix-mentalität einen teil des übels geboren hat, denn sonst wäre man ja wohl bei "kostenlosen downloads", "gratis zugangssoftware" und anderen phantasievollen und sozial anmutenden weihnachtsmärchen etwas hellhörig werden müssen - aber der trick scheint ja wohl immer noch bei einigen zu funktionieren.


1.Ist es denn nun Trick oder Betrug am potenziellen Kunden?




> ich denke aber jetzt muss erst mal der gesetzgeber handeln und zwar auf genau die art, von der ich meine dass sie auch durchziehbar ist - mehrwertnummern nur auf antrag freischalten und schluss ist mit der ganzen misere.
> dann kann sich derjenige, der dialer eben nutzen will diese nummern freischalten lassen und muss halt dann auch zusehen, wie er damit klar kommt.


2. Da hast Du wohl recht, das wäre das Resümee welches man jetzt ziehen könnte aus all den Erfahrungen, welche alle Beteiligten bis jetzt gemacht haben. Allein der Glaube fehlt mir, weil wie Du schon so richtig schriebst, ja die Herren im weißen Hemdchen, an den Schalthebeln sitzen. – Auch schon an den neuen Abrechnungssystemen basteln, oder diese gar in der Schublade liegen haben und das Dialermodell erst noch bis zum letzten ablutschen wollen. Der finale Stoß trifft dann wieder den Verbraucher, weil dieser sich von seiner unbestellten Leistung Mehrwertnummer freikaufen muß. 





> nur werden dagegen die nummernanbieter und vor allem die TV-sender amok laufen - ist also verdammt schwer dafür ne öffentliche lobby zu finden. die juristische haltbare argumentation dafür gibts aber ganz bestimmt.


3. Wobei doch mal wieder zu sehen ist, dass nicht nur der Webmaster sondern auch der vermeintlich Seriöse vom großen Kuchen abhaben will. Zu differenzieren ist aber da schon etwas, denn der TV-Sender erklärt mit der Angabe einer Telefonnummer, bzw. SMS Nummer auch unmittelbar, über die entstehenden Preise unmissverständlich und auf dem ersten Fernsehbild auf! Aber die generelle Freischaltung von Mehrwertnummern auf Verlangen wäre im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes wohl begrüßenswert, weil mit dieser Beauftragung durch den Verbraucher gleichzeitig eine vorhergehende Auseinandersetzung mit der Materie Mehrwertnummern und eine umfassende Informationspflicht des Anbieters (Telekom) verbunden wäre. 




> hier helfen wirklich nur gesetzliche regelungen und vielleicht auch ein bisschen mehr bewusstsein auf der verbraucherseite, dass das intenet und viele der angebote dort eben nicht kostenlos sein können.



4. Kostenlos war bis vor etwa 4 Jahren die Regel, erst dann erkannte man, dass man durch Abzocke die Grauzone beackern kann. 
Damit aber nicht der falsche Eindruck aufkommt, es geht doch nicht darum nur kostenlos zu surfen, sondern darum, dass der arglose User darüber hinweggetäuscht wird, dass er für die Internetinhalte zahlen soll, oder wie viel er schlussendlich wirklich zu zahlen hat. Und dafür werden alle Register gezogen, bis hin zur Manipulation der Suchmaschinen mittels Spamingkeywords ect., zum Schaden des Users! Hier werden für vermeintlich seriöse Angebote schon die kriminellen Vorlagen dafür geliefert, dass der User eben unbedingt über die nicht so gemeinten Suchabfragen stolpern muß! Ich denke schon, dass wissentliche Fehlinformation im Geschäft nur dafür angewandt werden kann, um sein Gegenüber bewusst über die Tatsache hinwegzutäuschen dass er doch zu zahlen hat. – Genau das ist aber der Grund, weshalb man nicht nur die Dialertechnik in die Betrachtung der Betrugsprävention einbeziehen sollte, sondern alle Arten von Onlinegeschäften.  Dem Dialer ist wie Du schon bemerktest ganz einfach beizukommen, mit der Verpflichtung der Telekommunikationsunternehmen die Mehrwertnummern nur auf Verlangen des Anschlussinhabers  freizuschalten! Eine andere Diskussion hilft wohl angesichts der bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Missbrauch nicht mehr. Der Gestzgeber und die TK-Unternehmen machen sich meiner Meinung nach mit jedem Tage, welchen man da zögert nur noch mehr mitschuldig am Mehrwertnummernmißbrauch. 

*Ich habe 10 Nachbarn mit Kindern. Neun davon gehen mit ihren Kindern sehr lieb und familiär um, aber der 10. schlägt sein Kind tagtäglich. Sehe ich darüber hinweg, nur weil ich der Meinung bin, dass bei Anzeige dieses Einen, alle anderen in Verdacht geraten?  - Dann mache ich mich mitschuldig und das zurecht!*

@technofreak



> Die Pornoschwemme ist bei weitem nicht mehr das Hauptproblem: die Verseuchung so
> ziemlich sämtlicher Alltagsbegriffe mit Dialer behafteten Seiten, die es mit welchen Tricks
> auch immer auf die allerersten Ränge bei Google schaffen. Ich bin selber immer wieder
> von den Socken, wenn ich immer und immer wieder bei den simpelsten Suchen mit
> ...


Es geht doch nicht darum dem User bis ins Kleinste gesetzlich geregelt den Weg durchs Internet zu weisen, sondern ihn vor Straftaten und unlauteren Geschäftsmethoden zu schützen, was doch im normalen Verbraucherschutz außerhalb des Internets schon ganz gut geregelt ist. Der Nachweis unlauterer Methoden Vertragsabschlüsse zu erschleichen unter Vorspiegelung zwiespältiger oder gar falscher Tatsachen, sollte als Betrugsanfangsverdacht genügen, dann wird es den Abzockern, egal welchen Gewerbes zu recht schwer gemacht und dieses Forum denkt auch schon gleich einen Schritt weiter, nämlich an die Probleme von Morgen, welche ja sowieso schon die Probleme von Heute sind und im Moment nur von den alten noch existierenden, scheinbar überdeckt werden.

Trüffel


----------



## technofreak (23 März 2004)

Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht doch nicht darum dem User bis ins Kleinste gesetzlich geregelt den Weg durchs Internet zu weisen, sondern ihn vor Straftaten und unlauteren Geschäftsmethoden zu schützen, was doch im normalen Verbraucherschutz außerhalb des Internets schon ganz gut geregelt ist.



Das BGB ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann schon länger im "Einsatz" , warum dies fürs Internet 
neu geregelt werden muß, wird für mich immer ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben.

tf


----------



## thommy (23 März 2004)

@ trüffel



> 1.Ist es denn nun Trick oder Betrug am potenziellen Kunden?



jeder trick ist auch irgendwie ein betrug. dabei unterscheide ich halt auch schon etwas durch die grösse des entstandenen schadens.

nehmen wir mal als beispiel den weitbekannten "crackdialer" mit dem hunderttausende von leuten übelst über den tisch gezogen wurden.
mit diesen patienten habe ich aber nicht mal den hauch von mitleid, denn sie haben sich das ding ja in der meinung gezogen, sie könnten damit andere schädigen und eine kostenpflichtige leistung durch einen hack umgehen. 
in der diskussion um den "crackdialer" hat also das eine langohr das andere langohr "esel" genannt.

alleine daran siehst du doch schon, wie viel bereitschaft zum betrug es in unserer gesellschaft gibt - und das nicht ausschliesslich auf der anbieterseite.




> Zu differenzieren ist aber da schon etwas, denn der TV-Sender erklärt mit der Angabe einer Telefonnummer, bzw. SMS Nummer auch unmittelbar, über die entstehenden Preise unmissverständlich und auf dem ersten Fernsehbild auf!



aber auch da wird mit "tricks" gearbeitet und diese suchen sich halt einen anderen weg der unbedarftheit.

beispiel: Bei Deutschland sucht den Superstar geht man bewusst auf Kids los und suggeriert man müsse so oft wie möglich anrufen, damit der eigene Favorit auch gewinnt. Das widerspricht nicht nur der kaufmännischen Ethik sondern offenbart auch ein völlig falsches Demokratiebild, in welchem den Kids "gelernt" wird, dass nicht der gewinnt, den die mehrheit haben will sonderm jener, für welchen diejenigen mit der meisten Kohle angerufen haben.

Noch ein Beispiel: Ich habe dieser Tage mal nachts so durchs Programm gezappt und da war irgendwo so ne Sendung im Stil des alten Aktenzeichen XY dran.
Zuerst wurde da eine "Rufnummer für anonyme Hinweise" eingeblendet (0,49 p.M glaube ich) und lange danach erst die Telefonnummer der zuständigen Polizeibehörde.

Auch das sind Trickdiebereien - wenn auch mit geringerer Schadensfolge.



> Genau das ist aber der Grund, weshalb man nicht nur die Dialertechnik in die Betrachtung der Betrugsprävention einbeziehen sollte, sondern alle Arten von Onlinegeschäften.



Das ist nur bedingt richtig, denn bei allen anderen Zahlungmethoden ist der Anbieter bereits im Nachteil. Es ist wesentlich einfacher nachzuweisen ob von einer bestimmten Rufnummer eine Dialerverbindung aufgebaut wurde als ob von einem bestimmten Rechner eine Kreditkartennummer oder Bankverbindung eingegeben wurde. Und hier gilt schon lange die Beweislastumkehr.

Auch das reguläre Onlinegeschäft, ohne Dialer hat seine Schattenseiten in Bezug auf die Zahlung und glaub nicht, dass da nicht auch betrogen wird - allerdings hier in der wesentlichen Mehrzahl von den Usern.

Ich kenne Zahlungsabwickler, die monatlich bis zu 10.000 Betrugsanzeigen stellen müssen und den ganzen Aufwand müssen dann die ehrlichen User mittragen. Also auch kein Zustand der haltbar wäre.

Also auch hier könnte man das Beispiel mit den 10 Nachbarn anführen - und schon daran erkennst du, dass dies einfach praktisch nicht möglich ist etwas zu unternehmen, wenn man selbst nicht betroffener ist. so sind nun mal die gesetze und macht sicherlich auch sinn, denn stell dir vor, es könnte jeder jeden anzeigen und ihm unterstellen er hätte einem anderen schaden zugefügt. das geht vielleicht im strafrecht aber nicht im privatrecht.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Am prickelsten finde ich jedoch diejenigen Anbieter mit Dialerabrechnungen, die bis vor noch nicht allzulanger Zeit selbst mit unlauteren Dateien gewirtschaftet haben und nun durch ihren exorbitanten finanziellen Aufstieg (offiziell) in die Liga der seriösen Geschäftsleute gewechselt sind.



Die "Stromdiebefraktion", der heute die Elektrizitätswerke gehören sozuschreiben?



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Das BGB ist, soweit ich mich erinnern kann schon länger im "Einsatz" , warum dies fürs Internet
> neu geregelt werden muß, wird für mich immer ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben.
> tf



Ja... Und das BGB steht auch übver der RegTP, oder? Also ist Bedingung dafür, gegen die Rechnung vorzugehen, NICHT der Status der Registriertheit eines dialers, oder? (ich meine damit: wenn er nicht registriert ist, besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch, aber daraus folgt kein Zahlungsanspruch nur deshalb, weil er registriert ist)

(ist off topic, fiel mir aber halt dazu ein)


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> man sehe sich mal die suchanfragen in den verschiedenen suchmaschinen an - da wird nach "kostenlosen nacktfotos" "free pics" gratis livecam" und was weiss ich was gesucht.
> klar gehen die bauernfänger genau DARAUF los, denn sie wissen, dass diese besucher freiwillig kein geld rausrücken und deshalb versucht man es mit üblen tricks.
> 
> ich glaube schon, dass auch die kostnix-mentalität einen teil des übels geboren hat, denn sonst wäre man ja wohl bei "kostenlosen downloads", "gratis zugangssoftware" und anderen phantasievollen und sozial anmutenden weihnachtsmärchen etwas hellhörig werden müssen - aber der trick scheint ja wohl immer noch bei einigen zu funktionieren.


Wer nicht freiwillig kauft, der darf betrogen werden? Nach guter alter Sitte kriegt man nix, wenn man eine werthaltige Leistung nicht bezahlen will. "Kostnix-Mentalität" muss "Kriegtnix-Reaktion" zur Folge haben, kein "Dein-Geld-krieg-ich-schon".


----------



## thommy (23 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung !

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Moralapostel (25 März 2004)

Ja, was ist denn hier los? Da läßt man Euch 'mal ein paar Tage alleine und dann fangt Ihr schon wieder das Streiten an?  



			
				Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, dat tu ich nu': Nix!

Als ich diesen Thread aufgesetzt habe, ging es mir um das Thema Dialog, nicht jedoch um die Begrifflichkeit. "Dialer-Szene" ist insofern eine Umschreibung für alle diejenigen, die mit Dialern ihre Geschäfte abwickeln. Das beinhaltet die Guten, die Halb-Guten, die Bösen, die Mehr-Als-Bösen bis hin zu den Unerträglichen.



			
				raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @telecoin, tobias, thommy, Hamburger Mathias, Berliner Andreas ... und wie Ihr Euch sonst noch nennt.
> 
> So etwas macht Euch alle so unwahrscheinlich glaubwürdig.



Lieber Raimund, bitte nicht alle in einen Topf werfen, denn auch wir haben bestimmt ein paar "Geschädigte" unter uns, die nicht so unschuldig übervorteilt wurden, wie sie es darstellen. Oder werden wir neuerdings der unbefleckten Empfängnis verdächtigt?




			
				telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @raimund
> 
> Wieso nennst du mich in diesem Zusammenhang?
> 
> Du hast dich mit diesem Posting als seriöser Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert.



Der Langzeitpatient steht –im Gegensatz zu Thommy- da wo er hingehört.





			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und ich lasse euch deshalb auch gerne wieder mit eurem "feindbild" alleine, ...



Ja, bist Du wahnsinnig? Du wirst Dich doch wohl von einem bösen Kommentar nicht gleich hier 'rausdrängen lassen?



			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch das reguläre Onlinegeschäft, *ohne *Dialer hat seine Schattenseiten in Bezug auf die Zahlung und glaub nicht, dass da nicht auch betrogen wird - allerdings *hier *in der wesentlichen Mehrzahl von den Usern.



Nur zur Klarstellung: Es handelt sich hier *nicht *um die übliche Dialer-Pfleger-Argumentation, daß die Zahl der betrügerischen *sogenannten *Dialer-Geschädigten die Zahl der tatsächlich unbescholtenen Dialer-Opfer überwiegt, sondern Du beziehst Dich auf Dialer-freie Zahlungsmethoden?!

@Buh-Fraktion
Ich hab' Thommy hier 'reingeholt, also schmeißt mit Steinen nach mir, denn *er *hat sich hier *nicht *aufgedrängt! Obwohl Thommy keine Dialer einsetzt, macht sein Mitwirken hier sehr wohl Sinn, da er sich exzellent in der Materie auskennt und solche Diskussionen schon "bis auf's Blut" im Jagin geführt hat.

 :bash:


----------



## Moralapostel (25 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt ein paar tage hier mitgelesen und bin zu dem fazit gekommen, dass sowohl auf der einen als auch auf der anderen seite leute sitzen, die einfach nur verbohrt in ihre meinung sind und mit pauschalurteilen argumentieren und in jede richtung auch gerne unter die gürtellinie schiessen.



Stimmt. Diese "Diskussionen" laufen unter der Rubrik: Immer-feste-druff und möglichst gut aussehen dabei. Bringt aber leider nichts. Die werthaltige Diskussion in diesem Thread ist jedoch ermutigend und auch die PNs zeigen das: Die Notwendigkeit einer Hinwendung zur "kaufmännischen Ethik" (Zitat) steht hier immer wieder zwischen den Zeilen.

Und das ist nun einmal keine Hau-Ruck-Aktion, sondern ein stetes Insistieren. Altmodisch, aber notwendig. Die Frage ist allerdings, welche probaten Mittel es geben kann. Die bisheringen Postings gehen diesbzgl. vornehmlich in die Richtung Gesetzgeber und T-Dienstleister. 

Wie aber läßt sich die Schar junger, (geschäfts-ethisch) unerfahrener Unternehmer in die richtigen Bahnen lenken? Reicht es, mit dem Gesetzbuch auf die Finger zu klopfen? Brauchen wir so etwas wie einen "Online-Meisterbrief" und paralell einen "Online-Führerschein"?



			
				reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Geschehen um den Mißbrauch der Mehrwertnummern ist zwischenzeitlich ein Selbstläufer geworden. Kein Wunder, dass die kleinen Webmaster weder ihren Massa, noch ihren Mitbewerber kennen. Wenn der eine oder andere es zu was gebracht hat (z. B. akzeptabler Umsatz) dann steigt er unter Umständen in der Hirachie - bekommt bessere Angebote, bessere Konditionen und womöglich bessere Umwerbung und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach sogar einen besseren Webauftritt. Ich nenne das dann Gewinnoptimierung, andere ein Schneeballsystem.



Schneeballsystem ist der richtige Ausdruck. Ein weiteres Synonym dafür ist Multi-Level-Marketing (MLM). Eine hochangesehene Vermarktungsmethode?! Neulich bei Kanzlers: Geburtstag des Kanzlerfreundes RA v. Fr.. Mit dabei: Gerd, Hartz, Tui-Chef und unser aller AWD C. Masch...

Warum ich das erwähne? MLM! Liebt Ihr sie nicht auch, diese guten Freunde, die einem abends beim Grillen nach dem 5ten Bier ein paar tolle Finanztips geben? Und am nächsten Tag gleich die Unterschrift abholen wollen. So von Freund zu Freund oder Schwager zu Schwager? Ohne auf die Details einzugehen: Auch das ist ein Schneeballsystem, bei dem einer nach dem anderen mit hineingezogen wird.

Zugegeben, die Grenzen sind fließend, doch umso genauer muß jeder einzelne von uns jedem einzelnen auf die Finger sehen. Und das bedeutet auch, daß unethische Geschäftemacher schon im Frühstadium auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam gemacht werden müssen. Das ist kein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, sondern die verdammte Pflicht jedes einzelnen Bürgers. Und um das noch zu unterstreichen: Gucken wir im Flugzeug nicht auch schon nach "islamistischen Gesichtern"? Wir müssen auf unser Umfeld achten und Einfluß nehmen.

Warum ich den ganzen Schmonz hier 'runterleier? Ich bin ...

Übrigens gehört zur umsichtigen Einflußnahme auch, daß sog. honorige Geschäftsleute und Unternehmen im Hinblick auf ihre Geschäftspraktiken, bzw. deren suspekte Bestandteile, auf den Prüfstand, bzw. an den Pranger kommen. Tante T und viele "Kooperationspartner" sollten von den Interviewpartnern, die sich die Medien aus diesem und anderen Foren herauspicken, durchaus 'mal mit schwarzer Schuhcreme poliert werden. Wer hier hat eigentlich schon Medien-Erfahrung?... Womit ich wieder beim Thema dieses Threads angelangt wäre: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Läßt sich das besser kanalisieren?

Io me absolvo.. :holy: (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## thommy (25 März 2004)

uff...da haste aber ne menge lesestoff reingestellt 

ich meine aber die grundessenz aus deinen zeilen lesen zu können und ich denke da haben wir beide das gleiche optimistische ziel, die welt wenigstens ein bisschen zu verbessern - wenn wir auch wissen, dass wir das nie zu 100% schaffen werden.

ich denke schon, dass smeine jahrelangen moralpredigten ein bisschen wirkung gezeigt haben - aber das wohl grösste "überzeugungsargument" lag wohl auch darin, dass ich mit meinem unternehmen gegen den strom geschwommen bin und damit erfolg hatte.

unser konzept war somit das erste "nachahmungswürdige".
ich habe damals für dieses konzept zunächst mal nur lachen geerntet, weil ich die definition der zielgruppe, für die wir das produkt geschaffen haben, wie folgt festgelegt habe:

die betrogenen, die enttäuschten, die übervorteilten, die der branche als umsatzbringerer verlorenen.

kein mensch hätte je gedacht, dass diese menschen überhaupt noch einmal den mut haben, sich von irgendetwas überzeugen zu lassen und nochmal zu zahlenden kunden zu werden.

und genau das haben wir gemacht und damit gezeigt, dass es auch anders geht - dies mag wohl der hauptgrund sein, dass man meine worte dann vielfach doch ziemlich ernst genommen hat.

das nun aber ein grosser teil der awm-branche sich von unlauteren methoden abgewendet hat, hat auch einen nachteil, denn damit bleibt den abzockern ein grösserer markt und der zwar kleinere kuchen, wird jetzt eben durch wenigere geteilt und somit ist es nach wie vor ein lukratives geschäft für diejenigen, die keinen ergeiz darin entwickeln, erfolg als ein resultat einer echten leistung zu werten.

dieser "kern des bösen" steckt tatsächlich überall im internet verborgen - sei es nun auf der anbieterseite oder auf der userseite. dazu kommt die sehr oft auch falsche oder einseitige berichterstattung seitens der medien.
erst am dienstag habe ich einen himmelschreienden beitrag bei akte 04 gesehen, der absolut falsch und einseitig recherchiert war und der wieder mal mit den fingern auf die "böse awm-industrie" gezeigt hat OBWOHL hier glasklar und nachgewiesen betrügereien von usern stattgefunden haben und nicht von webmastern (nur wurde das in dem beitrag geflissentlich weggelassen weils halt nicht ins bild passt, das skandaljournalismus nun mal schaffen muss).

ich denke dass hier eben auch vielfach dazu beigetragen wird, den ehrlichen webmastern den mut oder die chance zu nehmen, ehrlich zu arbeiten.

insofern tut es schon not, dass jeder genau differenzieren kann was da eigentlich abgeht, denn ich sehe in jeglicher medienberichterstattung zumeist nur die halbe wahrheit und das ist genauso gefährlich wie misstände unter den tisch zu kehren.

so blöd das auch klingt aber mit dem abzockertum wird erst dann schluss sein, wenn es lukrativ genug ist auf ehrliche art geld zu verdienen.

und da haben für meinen geschmack eben auch die medien die aufgabe zu differenzieren und eben nicht nur die "alles in einen topf-berichterstattung" zu betreiben. das macht sie nämlich ebenfalls auf dauer unglaubwürdig. in unserem eigenen userforum lese ich das jedenfalls immer häufiger, dass sich zumindest viele unserer user über diese art von sensationsjournalismus aufregen.

aufklärung nenne ich das zauberwort - ob das nun in bezug auf abzockereien oder in bezug auf ein technisch funktionierendes internet ist - ohne wissen geht nichts!

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## sascha (25 März 2004)

> und da haben für meinen geschmack eben auch die medien die aufgabe zu differenzieren und eben nicht nur die "alles in einen topf-berichterstattung" zu betreiben. das macht sie nämlich ebenfalls auf dauer unglaubwürdig. in unserem eigenen userforum lese ich das jedenfalls immer häufiger, dass sich zumindest viele unserer user über diese art von sensationsjournalismus aufregen.



Das werden dann wohl die User sein, die sich im Internet auskennen und derarte Dienstleistungen bewusst nutzen. Fakt ist, dass Leser- oder Zuschauerbindung durch Emotionalisierung geschieht. Das war schon immer so und wird immer so sein. Insofern verkaufen sich Geschichten über Abgezockte nun mal besser als Geschichten über brave, friedliche Geschäftsleute im Web. Das mag für viele - seriöse - Anbieter bedauerlich sein, ändert aber nichts an den Tatsachen. Die Geschichten über Abzocke im Netz werden nicht von den Medien gemacht, sie berichten nur darüber.  Dass der Dialer in größeren Kreisen der Bevölkerung mittlerweile als Synonym für Abzocke gilt, ist ebenfalls nicht die Schuld der Medien. Es ist die Schuld schwarzer Schafe der Branche, denen die schnelle Mark wichtiger war und ist als geschäftlicher Weitblick. Insofern wäre zwar eine gewisse Differenzierung auch in vielen Medien manchmal durchaus wünschenswert. Zu erwarten ist sie - mal abgesehen von den Fachmedien - eher nicht (mehr).

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Raimund (25 März 2004)

*Alle in einem Topf.*

 
@Moralapostel,

die Existenz des seriösen Dialers ist so sicher wie das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness oder der Bayerische Wolpertinger: Man muss nur ganz fest daran glauben!

Bayerische Wolpertinger:

Neuere Infos aus der neuen Homepage des Berliner Oberregistrierers:

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=11f9930b638fe3cda1404f4f94ae1120&threadid=127

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2004)

*Re: Alle in einem Topf.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @Moralapostel,
> 
> die Existenz des seriösen Dialers ist so sicher wie das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness oder der Bayerische Wolpertinger: Man muss nur ganz fest daran glauben!
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist dieser Thread bis auf deine unmaßgebliche Meinung, die übrigens in keiner Weise Substanz enthält, recht lesbar. Wo sind deine Fakten? Ok, Du beherrscht google als Suchmaschine und sonst?


----------



## cicojaka (25 März 2004)

Google beherrschen doch wohl eher andere, damit beginnt doch die ganze Malaise...

Sie setzt sich damit fort, dass Du zB das alles [Suchmaschinenvermüllung und ihre Allianz mit den Dialereros] als "so funzt Wirtschaft" abtust und andere eher denken "da beginnt Wirtschaftskriminalität".


@microsoft:

497 Mio. sind ungefähr 0,9% des Bargeldbesitzes von MIcrosoft. Rechne mal aus, wieviel für Dich ein 20-Euro-Strafzettel fürs Falschaprken wäre. Bei gleicher Relation müsstest Du gut 2.000 Euro im Geldbeutel haben


----------



## Raimund (25 März 2004)

*Die unmaßgebliche Meinung!*

 
@cj,

"rabauke" alias "dotshead" alias "Dialerapostel"

http://www.infobitte.de/free/lex/allgLex0/r/rabauke.htm

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Google beherrschen doch wohl eher andere, damit beginnt doch die ganze Malaise...
> 
> Sie setzt sich damit fort, dass Du zB das alles als "so funzt Wirtschaft" abtust und andere eher denken "da beginnt Wirtschaftskriminalität".



Du hast definitiv meine Beiträge nicht gelesen. Mir geht die Suchmaschinenvermüllung genauso auf den Geist, wie jedem anderen I-Net User. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass google es endlich mal schaff tz.B. doorway-pages auszulisten.


----------



## thommy (25 März 2004)

@ sascha 

das ist leider wahr was du da sagst. nur sollte man sich eben als verbraucher und als medium auch darüber bewusst sein, dass so eine berichterstattung auch wirklich den seriös arbeitenden das leben echt schwer macht. man erreicht also auf dauer eventuell das gegenteil.

schlimm wirds aber dann, wenn wie im besagten beispiel bei ulrich meyer schlichtweg lügen in die welt gesetzt werden.

ich weiss nicht ob das jemand gesehen hat - hier wurden 2 beispiele zitiert, bei denen ein deutsches abrechnungsunternehmen angeblich wilkürlich vom konto abgebucht hat.

fakt war - dass sat1 am morgen mit diesen geschichten bei denen im büro aufgetaucht ist und gefilmt hat. dort wurde ihnen zunächst gesagt, dass man bei 150.000 abrechnungen im monat, diese beiden fälle erst mal rausziehen muss, weil die natürlich der geschäftsleitung auf anhieb nicht bekannt waren.

man einigte sich darauf, dass die sat1-leute am nachmittag wiederkommen um ihnen dann fakten dazu zu nennen.

die filmcrew kam aber gar nicht wieder, sondern sendete den beitrag mit dem, was sie bis dahin hatten.

tatsache ist, dass es sich in beiden fällen um userbetrug gehandelt hat.
beide fälle wurden vom zahlungsanbieter bereits lange vorher zur anzeige gebracht und einer davon bereits aufgeklärt. beim anderen ermittelt die staatsanwaltschaft noch gegen unbekannt.

solch eine art von medienberichterstattung finde ich nicht nur unerhört sondern betrug am zuschauer, weil hier die tatsachen nicht einfach nur unvollständig widergegeben werden sondern schlichtweg die fakten ins gegenteil verdreht. hier wurden nachweislich anbieter betrogen und die medien stellen das so hin, als wäre es umgekehrt gewesen.

gerade beim lastschriftverfahren würde sich ein jeder anbieter hüten irgendwelche fadenscheinigen spielchen zu spielen, denn jede geplatzte oder zurückgegebene lastschrift verursacht beim einreicher - also beim anbieter enorme kosten. alleine diese logik hier zu verschweigen zeugt schon davon, dass hier buhmannpolitik betrieben wird und auf alles draufgehauen wird was sich bewegt.

ich meine, man muss sich doch nur mal die webseiten von sat1 oder rtl ansehen - klickt mal da ein bisschen in der rubrik erotik rum und euch werden die blauen dialerwunder vom himmel fliegen.

und solche leute wollen mit steinen werfen?
das ist bitterböse satire was die da veranstalten, denn die privaten TV-sender sind mit grossem abstand diejenigen die an dialern und mehrwertnummern am meisten geld verdienen und ich will nicht wissen, wieviele von den hier anwesenden geschädigten über deren seiten an die angebote gekommen sind. natürlich stecken da dann ganz andere namen dahinter - denn die webseitenbetreiber stehen da nur in einem provisionsverhältnis und tauchen nirgendwo selber auf.

wenn wir also von verlogenheit und abzockerei reden, dann sollten wir uns die tatsache vor augen halten, dass hier gerade diejenigen, die öffentlich am meisten hetzen die grösste mitverantwortung tragen und ganz öffentlich vor aller augen gegen eine sache stellung beziehen, mit denen sie selbst millionen verdienen.

DAS ist es was ich meine mit "schlau werden" - in Deutschland läuft da im Moment ein urkomisches Bauernfängerspielchen ab, bei dem jeder dem anderen den schwarzen peter zuschiebt und nur der in dem Wirrwarr noch den Überblick behält, der sich schlicht und einfach aus völlig unterschiedlichen Quellen informiert und lernt.

Dummenfang geht nur mit Unwissenden - deshalb ist es wichtig, dass JEDER Verbraucher und JEDER Anbieter das Wissen erlangt, dass es ihm möglich macht, nicht der Hase bei der Jagd zu sein.
Dann könnten Dummkopfpolitiker auch nicht mit Scheinargumenten die Interessen ihrer Lobby vertreten und dann würde es auch vergebene Liebesmühe sein, irgendwelche Stolperfallen aufzustellen, die jeder umlaufen kann.

Du schreibst, dass es sich bei den Usern in unserem Forum um ser handelt, die sich gut im Internet auskennen....

Nun dazu muss ich sagen, dass dies beim Einstiegszeitpunkt in der Regel ganz und gar nicht der Fall ist. Wir haben User dabei, die nicht mal ihre Emailadresse schreiben können. Aber wir geben uns die grösste Mühe dies zu ändern.    
Wir versuchen so ganz nebenbei eben die Hintergründe des Internets zu erklären - angefangen von dem "wie das Internet funktioniert" über aktuelle Virenwarnungen und Infos darüber, wie viele User heute im Internet zensiert werden ohne das auch nur zu erahnen, stehen bei uns auf der Tagesordnung.

Das hat sicherlich seinen Teil dazu beigetragen, dass diese User sich heute sehr viel sicherer im Netz bewegen - und auch WIR hatten unseren Vorteil davon, denn ein User, der mit dem Internet vertraut ist, der braucht keinen so aufwändigen Support mehr und hat auch Verständnis dafür wenn mal was nicht so klappt, wie es eigentlich klappen sollte, weil er die Zusammenhänge versteht.

Insofern ist doch dieses Prinzip der lebende Beweis dafür, dass damit jeder Teil noch viel besser leben kann als mit Augenwischerei und Räubermärchen.

Auch wenn das viele nicht verstehen - ich wünsche mir, dass uns noch viele kopieren, denn vielleicht wird dann auch für die Kunden das Internet wieder etwas anderes als ein pseudoanarchistister rechtsfreier raum in dem jeder jeden bestehlen, betrügen oder belügen darf.

und auch wenn ich weiss, dass ich dazu nicht mehr als ein paar steinchen werfen kann, so werde ich es probieren damit eventuell eines tages doch eine lawine auszulösen. und wenn es mir nicht gelingt - dann habe ich es zumindest probiert - und das lässt mich ruhiger schlafen.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2004)

*Re: Die unmaßgebliche Meinung!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @cj,
> 
> "rabauke" alias "dotshead" alias "Dialerapostel"
> 
> ...



*lol* Du kannst wirklich nicht anders. Ich habe meinen neuen (alten) Nick bewusst gewählt. Ich bin länger im Netz bekannt als Dotshead. (google wird dir das beweisen) Rabauke entstand aus 
Problemen, die ich z.B. mit Erodata hatte (kannst Du sogar im Dialerschutz.de forum nachlesen, wenn es den Beitrag noch gibt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2004)

Nur mal aus Neugierde, warum hast du dich denn dann hier nochmal angemeldet, 
du warst doch schon mal angemeldet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=445
z.B  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=10625#10625


			
				Rabauke schrieb:
			
		

> Rabauke
> Rookie
> Anmeldungsdatum: 26.12.*2002*
> Beiträge: 3
> ...


gefiel  dir der Name, der dich so lange bei DS begleitet hat , nicht mehr  oder
 hattest du dein Passwort vergessen, da hättest du bestimmt ein neues bekommen können.....

jupp


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2004)

Tatsächlich PW vergessen und den Rest kannst Du oben lesen. *selbsteditiert, da vom Thema abweichend*


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2004)

Oh das ist interessant. 
Welcher Strafgesetzbuchparagraph kommt denn dafür in Frage? 
Betrug, Hehlerei  , Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen eventuell sogar Spionage  :bandit 
Da würde ich glatt zur STA mit gehen  und das prüfen lassen.
 Vielleicht kann man endlich dieses Forum damit sprengen. 
Das wär doch toll, diese lästigen Dialerhasser loszuwerden 
und bestimmte Leute wären da  sicher dankbar dafür...

Jupp

PS: aber du hast sicher noch nie als Gast gepostet, das würdest du doch nie nie tun  0
PPS: für die Leute , die sich sich immer sofort aufregen , wenn sie nicht kapieren, 
ob was ernst gemeint ist oder nicht , ein paar Ironietags zum Einstreuen :
[Ironie] [/Ironie] , [Ironie] [/Ironie] ,  [Ironie] [/Ironie]


----------



## Moralapostel (26 März 2004)

*Re: Alle in einem Topf.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @Moralapostel,
> 
> die Existenz des seriösen Dialers ist so sicher wie das Ungeheuer von Loch Ness oder der Bayerische Wolpertinger: Man muss nur ganz fest daran glauben!


Wenn man es nicht technologisch, sondern geschäftspraktisch betrachtet, dann hast Du recht. Und dazu schrieb' ich schon an anderer Stelle:


> Die Wortkombination "seriös" + "Dialer" wird bei dem Programm "Word für Moralapostel" schon von der automatischen Textkorrektur erkannt.


 


@sascha

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hast Du bei dialercenter.de erwähnt, daß man Dich für Reportagen auch schon angefragt, bzw. interviewt hat?! Deshalb wiederhole ich meine Fragen von meinem vorherigen Posting:



> Wer hier hat eigentlich schon Medien-Erfahrung?... Womit ich wieder beim Thema dieses Threads angelangt wäre: Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Läßt sich das besser kanalisieren?



Sind wir in der Lage die Medien mit verifizierter Information zu versorgen und somit -auch wie von thommy beschrieben- weniger Sensationsjournalismus, sondern mehr seriöse Berichterstattung zu unterstützen? Wie wäre es mit einer Pressekonferenz / Podiumsdiskussion mit Pressebeteiligung (mit div. Teilnehmern z. B. aus den Kategorien: Opfer, betrogene Anbieter, Anbieter mit alternativen Zahlungsmethoden, RAs, T-Dienstleister)? Ist ein solcher Querschnitt hier vertreten?

Meinungen?


----------



## KatzenHai (26 März 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich PW vergessen und den Rest kannst Du oben lesen. *selbsteditiert, da vom Thema abweichend*



Danke für den Edit. Die Thema-Abweichung zuvor war nicht nur abweichend, sondern schlicht unpassend. BTW: Ich hätte gerne eine PN, wen du da gemeint hattest, bitte.


----------



## Trüffel (26 März 2004)

@Thommy,

ich finde es gut, daß Du Dich an der Diskussion hier beteiligst, weil wohl nur so der allgemeinen Abzockmentalität das Genick gebrochen werden kann. Und daß sich was bewegt, sehe ich zum Beispiel daran, daß jene Seite, welche mir zum Verhängnis wurde, nicht mehr ganz so aggressiv mit kostenlos wirbt. Statt der ursprünglich 4 Kostenloshinweise nur noch 3 auf der ersten Seite,2 auf der 2. Seite und einer auf der dritten Seite. Na immerhin schon ein kleiner Fortschritt. - Aber mal im Ernst, welche Chance sähest Du gegen derartige Betrügereien vor Gerichten bestehen zu können? Die Leute sind sich so sicher und gedeckt von ganz anderen Größen, daß der Verbraucher meiner Meinung nach doch sowieso den kürzeren zieht. Genau deshalb sähe ich in der Prävention die größten Chancen Verbraucher vor derartigen Methoden zu schützen. 



> Dummenfang geht nur mit Unwissenden - deshalb ist es wichtig, dass JEDER Verbraucher und JEDER Anbieter das Wissen erlangt, dass es ihm möglich macht, nicht der Hase bei der Jagd zu sein. Dummkopfpolitiker auch nicht mit Scheinargumenten die Interessen ihrer Lobby vertreten und
> Dann könnten dann würde es auch vergebene Liebesmühe sein, irgendwelche Stolperfallen aufzustellen, die jeder umlaufen kann.



Warum muß es überhaupt Fuchs und Hase beim Onlinehandel geben? Handel verstehe ich unter gleichberechtigten Partnern  und weil der Hase nie freiwillig dem Fuchs über den Weg laufen würde, sind manche Geschäfte eben keine Geschäfte, sondern Abzocke.
Was z.B. ist ein Zahlungsanbieter, was sind Upgrads, wenn diese im direkten Zusammenhang mit Zugangsversionen genannt werden, nach welchem Recht werden Lastschrift und Kreditkartengeschäfte bewertet? Welche Begriffe gibt es für den Nutzer einzudeutschen, um eben der Mehrdeutigkeit von Angeboten ein Ende zu setzen? Was ist eine Vertifikation, wie oft findet diese statt und so weiter und so weiter. Hier gilt es doch genau aufzuklären. - Und solange dieses nicht geschieht, werden immer wieder Leute auf unseriöse Angebote, auch zu Deinem Schaden hereinfallen. 



> ...erst am dienstag habe ich einen himmelschreienden beitrag bei akte 04 gesehen, der absolut falsch und einseitig recherchiert war...



und deshalb sitzen wir ja hier und reden miteinander, damit auch solche Hintergründe klar werden. Aber warum schreit das Gewerbe immer nur, wenn es ihm an den Kragen geht? 

Dieser Trad hier geht noch gar nicht so lange, aber hat sehr große Aufmerksamkeit gefunden, weil ihm eben auch ein gewisser Substanzgehalt nicht abzusprechen ist. Allein, es fehlen die vielen Legasteniker, oder lesen und handeln Sie jetzt verborgen im Hintergrund und warten auf die nächste Gelegenheit lauthals wieder ihr Geschrei anzufangen? Traut Euch hervor und versucht mitzuhelfen und den Mantel der Abzocke zu durchlöchern. Auch zu Eurem Vorteil! Beantwortet die sachlich gestellten Fragen und geht nicht gleich auf Tauchstation, wenn die Fragen  etwas unbequemer werden.

Du hast recht wenn Du sagst, daß das Potential an Betrügereien auf beiden Seiten vorhanden ist. Dazu gab es in diesem Forum schon sehr viele auch kontroverse Diskussionen. Betrügereien egal von welcher Seite aus gestartet, sind verwerflich und gehören bestraft, da gibt es doch auch gar keine Diskussion. Die Betrügereien auf der einen Seite, wie auf der anderen, sind doch scharf abgegrenzt. liegen weit auseinander und dazwischen gibt es die all zu breite Grauzone, welche genutzt wird den wohl größten Teil der Leute abzuzocken. Wie definiert man diese, welchen gesetzlichen Schutz genießen jene? Wie kann Grauzone aufgehellt werden und in Beton verwandelt werden um das Ackern unmöglich zu machen? 

Im Falle der Crackdialer war das denn wohl für die vielen Betroffenen scheinbar zu recht mit finanziellen Einbußen verbunden. Aber meinst Du wirklich, daß dies der richtige Weg ist, um zu sauberen Geschäften im Internet zu kommen? Für mich bedeutet das, da hat jemand wissentlich auf eine Klientel gesetzt, ein Angebot zu knacken mit dem Wissen, daß dies nicht möglich ist. Das deutet mir sehr auf Insiderwissen hin und damit wohl eher in die Ecke der Mehrwertanbieter (bzw. deren Softwareschmieden) selbst. Ein guter Gag, um sich an Nichtzahlern zu rächen, welche es ja letztlich damit *nicht* getroffen hat. Seriös ist das eine nicht, weil es zum Betrug aufruft und seriös sind natürlich auch nicht die, welche die Gelegenheit zum Betrügen nutzten. Aber ist der Schaden welcher durch die Gelegenheitsbetrüger verursacht wurde gleichzusetzen mit dem Schaden  welcher das reale Loch im Sparstrumpf mit unlauteren Methoden gerissen hat?  Einzelne der Branche haben sich nachträglich von einer anderen Klientel das Geld  wieder zurückgeholt und dieses ist wohl auch schmerzhafter, zumal die Eintreiber mit Textbaustein belasteten Rückantworten, so oft jede sachliche Diskussion im Keim ersticken. Ein Teil der Abgezockten wird sich wohl auch jetzt wieder im Lager der Webmaster wiederfinden, weil sie erst mal richtig aufgezeigt bekamen, dass man gar nicht so viel tun muß, um viel Geld zu verdienen und andere sogar noch tatkräftig Beitreibung tätigen. So war der scheinbare Vorteil der Betrüger doch wieder der Nachteil der "Branche".

Trotzdem wage ich zu behaupten, daß die Dialer- und anderen Geschädigten sicher in der Überzahl sind. Auch fände ich es nicht gut zu sagen, wenn man mit Seriösität nichts mehr verdient, dann in das andere Lager wechseln zu müssen. Du wirst es hoffentlich nicht nötig haben. 

Ich würde wichtig finden weitere Leute die so denken wie Du, auch jene die vielleicht nicht so denken wie Du, aber Interesse zeigen eine Änderung herbeizuführen in dieses Forum zu holen, um die Leute aufzuklären. Tu doch denen den Gefallen, welche noch nicht auf irgendeinen  Schwindel reingefallen sind, weil die morgen schon Kunde der seriösen Anbieter sein können. Wie oft fallen Leute auf einlullende Angebote rein, werden im Nachhinein verhöhnt und mit Ihren Problemen alleine gelassen. Meinst Du, daß solche Leute sich jemals wieder im Internet auf eine Anbieterseite verirren? Schau durch die Themengebiete bei Dialerschutz und Computerbetrug, überall werden wirklich haarsträubende Geschichten geschildert, deren Lösung im normalen Geschäftsleben relativ geregelt ist, aber im Internetgeschäft einfach nicht lösbar zu sein scheinen, obwohl es doch angeblich TK- und Fernhandelsgesetze gibt. Klar definierte Angebote werden nur ganz wenig Protest hervorrufen, das liegt doch in der Natur der Sache. Angebote die dazu da sind, das Geld was nicht locker werden will doch zu erhaschen, werden immer auf Wiederstand in der Betroffenenebene führen. Solange der User nur als die Kuh zum Melken angesehen wird, werden zwei harte Fronten gegenüber stehen, und keine wird auch nur einen Deut zurückweichen. 

*Es interressiert mich nicht nur ob das Ei oder das Huhn, sondern der User oder der Abzocker zuerst da war!*

Thommy, wie viele der Geschädigten würden sich auf ein Angebot einlassen, welches ihnen die Existenz kosten würde? Welcher Mensch, der nur halbwegs beisammen ist würde das tun? Aber die Fälle gibt es doch, sie sind nachzulesen und sie sind mit einem riesigen Kampf verbunden, mit nicht nur einer „Mühle“, sondern vielen Mühlen wird da gekämpft und das Schlimmste ist doch, daß selbst nach langer Beschäftigung mit der Materie, sich denen erst sehr zäh das Konglomerat an Mitverdienern, sowie Methoden erschließen und ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, ob ich nicht einer von denen bin, die immer noch weitgehend im Dunkeln tappen und ihre Existenz bereits schon verloren haben. 



> Auch wenn das viele nicht verstehen - ich wünsche mir, dass uns noch viele kopieren, denn vielleicht wird dann auch für die Kunden das Internet wieder etwas anderes als ein pseudoanarchistister rechtsfreier raum in dem jeder jeden bestehlen, betrügen oder belügen darf.



Jo! Schade nur für jene, welche  es bereits getroffen hat. Kolateralschäden eben. 

Versuchen wir doch die Fronten aufzuweichen und uns gegenseitig am Wissen des Anderen teilhaben zu lassen, zu aller Nutzen!


Dank für Deine sehr sachlichen Beiträge. 


@dotshead



> (kannst Du sogar im Dialerschutz.de forum nachlesen, wenn es den Beitrag noch gibt.


Link?


Postest im Jag und im CB, disqualifizierst Dich oft selbst mit Deinen Beiträgen und könntest doch allen mit Deinem (Hintergrund-)Wissen mehr zum Durchblick verhelfen, wenn es denn nur sachlich passieren würde? Kennst doch nun beide Seiten, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Was ist “doorway-pages”? Wäre doch auch nicht schlecht gleich immer die Übersetzung mitzuliefern.



> Immerhin trete ich hier nicht mit wechselnden Nicks auf, wie ein Moderator hier.



Wo hast Du dieses Hintergrundwissen her?

Trüffel


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

> Sind wir in der Lage die Medien mit verifizierter Information zu versorgen und somit -auch wie von thommy beschrieben- weniger Sensationsjournalismus, sondern mehr seriöse Berichterstattung zu unterstützen? Wie wäre es mit einer Pressekonferenz / Podiumsdiskussion mit Pressebeteiligung (mit div. Teilnehmern z. B. aus den Kategorien: Opfer, betrogene Anbieter, Anbieter mit alternativen Zahlungsmethoden, RAs, T-Dienstleister)? Ist ein solcher Querschnitt hier vertreten?



Sofern Medien bei Dialerschutz.de anfragen (was sie regelmäßig tun), werden sie genau und ausführlich mit Informationen versorgt. Was sie letztlich daraus machen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Nur ein Beispiel: Ich hatte unlängst eine Anfrage einer überregionalen Zeitung zum Thema Arten von Dialerangeboten, System der Mehrwertdienste und Risiken. Diese wurde von mir schriftlich beantwortet. Veröffentlicht wurde am Schluss nur ein Satz, der Zusammenhang, in dem dieser stand, war daraus nicht mehr erkennbar. Das ist in der praktischen journalistischen Arbeit (begrenzter Platz, viele Statements und Aspekte) oft nicht zu vermeiden, aber gelegentlich ärgerlich, wenn daraus eine gewisse Verfremdung resultiert.

Insofern ist Dein Vorschlag nicht praktikabel. Wir können Informationen und Hintergründe liefern und das machen wir (das weiß ich auch von Heiko) sachlich und fair. Die daraus folgende Berichterstattung ist nicht steuerbar.


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Was sie letztlich daraus  machen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.



Wer schon mal beobachten "durfte"  wie  Vorgänge , die man aus eigener unmittelbarer
Erfahrung kennt, in der Berichterstattung dargestellt wurden, gibt sich keinen Illusionen mehr hin.

Da außerdem der Zwang zur Quote Informationsendungen  immer mehr zum Infotainment 
(ein Häppchen hier , ein Häppchen dort ) verkommen läßt,  ist eine nüchterne, sachliche 
und umfassende Berichterstattung de facto nicht mehr existent. 

tf


----------



## Moralapostel (26 März 2004)

@sascha & technofreak

OK, verstanden. Danke für das Feedback, aber glaubt Ihr nicht, daß eine stärkere Einflußnahme dennoch möglich wäre? Was hindert uns daran diese ganzen Medienanfragen, die Euch (zusammen mit Journalisten-Adressen) vorliegen, so zu behandeln, daß wir an einem geeigneten Ort eine Podiumsdiskussion veranstalten, zu der wir diverse Medien(bereiche) einladen.

Den Medienkoordinator (für die Aufbereitung der Journalistenkontakte) könnte ich vielleicht stellen, die Medienkontakte müßtet Ihr mir dann zur Vorbereitung übermitteln. Die Gesprächsteilnehmer und qualifizierte Moderatoren werden sich vielleicht hier im Forum finden lassen?! Kann man hier so eine Art Organisationskomitee bilden und eine Liste, in die sich interessierte Gesprächsteilnehmer eintragen? Mit viel Tam-Tam organisiert, bekommen wir vielleicht die Hütte richtig voll und dann können alle Seiten ihre Sichtweise darlegen und in dieser bestätigt oder widerlegt werden.

Was wäre anders? Viele Medienvertreter würden denselben Content zu hören bekommen und liefen bei fehlerhafter Berichterstattung Gefahr durch den Bericht des jeweils anderen Medienvertreters aufzufliegen! Klar, das bedeutet keine 100%, aber eine deutliche Steigerungsrate in puncto Glaubwürdigkeit sehe ich schon. Und die Wirkung auf dieses "unterbeleuchtete Hafenviertel" wäre sicher enorm (siehe Gejammer über Medienrummel bei den MP-Forum-Fans).

Für die Räumlichkeiten suchen wir einen Sponsor (Tante T ?  ), Orga-Aufgaben könnte ich in Kooperation übernehmen. Erste Schritte: Ziel definieren, Konzept erstellen, potentielle Teilnehmer ermitteln, Medienplanung, lokale Orga durchspielen.

Lust auf mehr?


----------



## thommy (26 März 2004)

ups - nun will ich mal versuchen die vielen fragen von trüffel zu beantworten.

vorweg - alleine das vorhandensein dieser fragen beweisst mir, dass wir in unserer arbeit leider immer noch viel zu sehr eine sprache sprechen, die uns zwar vertraut ist - aber den usern eben nicht - und auch das müssen WIR ändern.



> ich finde es gut, daß Du Dich an der Diskussion hier beteiligst, weil wohl nur so der allgemeinen Abzockmentalität das Genick gebrochen werden kann. Und daß sich was bewegt, sehe ich zum Beispiel daran, daß jene Seite, welche mir zum Verhängnis wurde, nicht mehr ganz so aggressiv mit kostenlos wirbt. Statt der ursprünglich 4 Kostenloshinweise nur noch 3 auf der ersten Seite,2 auf der 2. Seite und einer auf der dritten Seite. Na immerhin schon ein kleiner Fortschritt.



Auch hier darf man keine Wunder erwarten, die schier über Nacht passieren. Steter Tropfen hölt den Stein und mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung, das sich in der AWM-Szene derzeit die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.

Lest mal diesen Thread der zur Zeit im JF geführt wird und in dem doch schon sehr viel erbauliches zu finden ist.

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=&postid=209937#post209937

Dass dies heute eben auch ganz anders diskutuiert wird, liegt nicht zuletzt am steten Tropfen, der den Stein hölt. Der Zeitpunkt als mein persönlicher Kampf gegen Abzocke begann, liegt sehr weit vor dem, als sich die Medien dafür zu interessieren begannen. Das war die Zeit in der die Dialer gerade mal aufkamen und damals war ich ziemlich alleine auf weiter Flur und hatte nur ganz wenige Mitstreiter, die mir zumindest "bedingt Recht" gegeben haben.




> Aber mal im Ernst, welche Chance sähest Du gegen derartige Betrügereien vor Gerichten bestehen zu können? Die Leute sind sich so sicher und gedeckt von ganz anderen Größen, daß der Verbraucher meiner Meinung nach doch sowieso den kürzeren zieht. Genau deshalb sähe ich in der Prävention die größten Chancen Verbraucher vor derartigen Methoden zu schützen.



Gegen offensichtliche Abzocke gibt es Gesetze und die gelten natürlich auch im Internet. Gegen Bauernfängerei gibts leider keine, denn entweder man gesteht dem verbraucher Mündigkeit zu oder eben nicht.
Würde man hier zuviel in Richtung Verbraucherschutz tun, hätte dies zur Folge, dass die Abzocker ins "Käuferlager" wechseln um dann von dort aus unter dem Schutz des Gesetzes zu agieren - das haben wir leider heute schon vielfach.

Also um das Netz, so wie jeden Wirtschaftskreislauf am Leben zu erhalten braucht es Rechte und Pflichten auf beiden Seiten. Und es braucht Richter, die davon etwas verstehen. In Bezug auf alles was ich in der Richtung bisher gelesen habe, gab es nur eine handvoll Fälle, bei denen der entscheidende Richter auch Ahnung von der Materie hatte.

Die meisten Urteile lesen sich für mich leider so, als hätte hier ein Richter aus Hinterhirniehausen über den plötzlichen Kindstot bei nordafrikanischen Wüstenameisen entscheiden müssen.




> Warum muß es überhaupt Fuchs und Hase beim Onlinehandel geben? Handel verstehe ich unter gleichberechtigten Partnern und weil der Hase nie freiwillig dem Fuchs über den Weg laufen würde, sind manche Geschäfte eben keine Geschäfte, sondern Abzocke.



Fuchs und Hase gibts nicht nur im Onlinehandel sondern in jedem Geschäft der Welt. Nur meistens merkt man es nie oder nicht so häufig, dass auch hier Geschäfte abgeschlossen werden, die auf unterschiedlicher Informationsqualität basiert. 

Ich nehme mal als Beispiel Versicherungen.
Wohl dem, der nie in die Situation kommt eines Tages am eigenen Leibe verspüren zu müssen, welchen Vertrag er da eigentlich unterschrieben hat
Ich nehme mal an, dass es NICHT EINEN EINZIGEN Deutschen gibt, der nicht zu Hause eine Versicherungsurkunde hat, die eine Klausel beinhaltet von der er nichts gewusst hat und unter der seine eigene Unterschrift steht.
Stell Dir mal vor, morgen würde JEDER dieser Versicherungsverträge zum Versicherungsfall, was da los wäre. Da würden die Trickdieberein der Mehrwertnummernbetrüger dagegen als Kavaliersdelikt erscheinen und dazu käme, dass nicht nur ein paar hundert Tausend sich als die Betrogenen fühlen würden, sondern ALLE.

Wie sollte ein Gericht anders entscheiden als nach dem, was im Vertrag formuliert ist? Dazu sind Verträge nun mal da, dass sie alle Wenns und Abers regeln und das jeder die Freiheit hat einen Vertrag zu akzeptieren oder nicht.

Das ist also schon ein sehr dünnes Eis auf dem wir uns bewegen, wenn wir Verträge als ungültig deklarieren wollen, weil sie von einer Seite der Vertragspartner nicht verstanden wurde. Dies würde bedeuten, dass wir dem ganzen deutschen Volk den Jagdschein ausstellen und alle für unzurechnungsfähig erklären müssen.

Ethisch gesehen gebe ich Dir auf jeden Fall Recht, denn viele sogenannte AGB sind so langatmig verfasst, dass man daran tagelang lesen müsste um zumindest die Grundsätze davon zu erfassen.
Andererseits kann ich Dir aus der Praxis sagen, dass uns selbst schon Betrugsabsicht unterstellt wurde, weil wir nicht expliziet in unseren AGB darauf hingewiesen haben, dass unsere Seiten beim Aufruf Probleme bereiten, wenn jemand mit Windows 95 im Netz unterwegs ist, welches moderne Techniken nicht unterstützt. 
Wenn ich das alles in AGB fassen sollte dann hätten wir aleine ein paar hundert Seiten von abenteuerlichen Systemkonfigurationen innerhalb der AGB, die ganz sicher niemand mehr lesen würde. 

Noch ein Beispiel, welches zeigt, dass hier immense Wissenlücken bestehen:

Vor kurzem erhielt unser Support eine böse Beschimpfungsmail, in der uns "Abzockerei" unterstellt wurde weil der User mit einer völlig dicht gemachten Firewall rumsurfte und diese Einstellungen nicht ändern wollte.
Er verlangte VON UNS, dass WIR das in unserem programm ändern.
Im Klartext heisst das, er wollte, dass wir ihn hacken, damit er alle Inhalte sehen kann.

Das ist die reale andere Seite der Medaille, die zweifellos auch nicht von Ungefähr kommt, denn die Sicherheitssysteme sind erst durch unlautere Methoden erzwungen worden aber auf welcher Basis soll man denn dann seriöse Geschäfte betreiben, wenn nicht durch Information und wieder Information.



> Was z.B. ist ein Zahlungsanbieter, was sind Upgrads, wenn diese im direkten Zusammenhang mit Zugangsversionen genannt werden, nach welchem Recht werden Lastschrift und Kreditkartengeschäfte bewertet? Welche Begriffe gibt es für den Nutzer einzudeutschen, um eben der Mehrdeutigkeit von Angeboten ein Ende zu setzen? Was ist eine Vertifikation, wie oft findet diese statt und so weiter und so weiter. Hier gilt es doch genau aufzuklären. - Und solange dieses nicht geschieht, werden immer wieder Leute auf unseriöse Angebote, auch zu Deinem Schaden hereinfallen.



Über diese konkreten Fragen freue ich mich am meisten, denn da handelt es sich zweifellos um ein "Branchenwörterbuch" bei dem vielfach einfach irrtümlich vorausgesetzt wird, dass der User mit den Begriffen umgehen kann.

Bei einem Zahlungsanbieter handelt es sich um Unternehmen, die spezialisiert auf Abrechnungen im Internet sind. Diese stellen in der Regel die sicheren Leitungen, das KnowHow und die Software zur Verfügung, die zur Online-Abrechnung gebraucht wird.
Sicher hast Du schon mal von der "ärztlichen Verrechnungsstelle" gehört. Im Prinzip ist das nichts anderes. Zahlungsanbieter übergeben die ihnen vom Zahlungsformular übermittelten Daten an die entsprechenden Schnittstellen bei Banken oder Kreditkartenfirmen, prüfen diese Daten auf Plausibilität, überprüfen ob eine Kreditkarte gültig ist oder eventuell als gestohlen gemeldet wurde u.s.w. Darüberhinaus übernehmen auch viele dieser Anbieter die Mitgliederverwaltung. Das heisst sie tragen Mitglieder in die Benutzerdatenbank ein oder aus und übernehmen die Abwicklung von Kündigungen usw.

Unter Upgrades versteht man, wenn eine Mitgliedschaft um eine bestimmte Leistung erweitert wird. Also angenommen Du hast eine Mitgliedschaft auf einer Seite in der bestimmte beschriebene Leistungen enthalten sind und andere eben nicht. Leider wird der Begriff "Upgrade" aber oft auch fälschlicherweise dazu benutzt, Schnupperzugänge in feste Abos zu verwandeln. Also einen 3-Tages-Zugang in ein Monatsabo "upgraden", was ich persönlich in diesem Zusammenhang als falsch empfinde.
Richtig wäre, wenn man zum Beispiel einen normalen Emaildienst abboniert hat und dieser sagen wir mal 2 Euro im Monat kostet für 1 Emailadresse. Wenn der Anbieter jetzt zum Beispiel eine Erweiterung des Dienstes anbietet und dafür 5 Emailadressen und einen besseren Spamfilter für 5 Euro im Monat anbietet, dann wäre dies ein "Upgrade vom Dienst 1 für 2 Euro auf den Dienst 2 für 5 Euro".

Zu den Lastschrift und Kreditkartenverträgen ist zu sagen, dass sie nach dem selben Recht behandelt werden, wie dies im "richtigen Leben" auch der Fall ist. Eine Ausnahme besteht dabei jedoch, denn irrtümlicherweise glauben viele, dass hier das Fernabsatzgesetz mit seiner 14-tägigen Rücktrittsklausel gelten würde - dem ist aber nicht so und das aus verständlichen Gründen. Bei jeder Onlinebuchung fallen grundsätzlich für den Programmanbieter Kosten an, die auch bei einem Vertragsrücktritt anfallen würden. Diese Kosten beziehen sich in der Hauptsache auf die Leistungen des o.g. "Zahlungsanbieters" plus die durch die Nutzung des Programmes entstandenen Kosten (Traffic, angekaufte Dienstleistungen etc). Insofern wäre es fatal für jeden Programmanbieter, wenn dieses Rücktrittsrecht hier möglich wäre und würde die Produkte im Preis vervielfachen.
Also hier gilt bestellt ist bestellt und man muss zumindest den bestellten Zeitraum in jedem Fall bezahlen und dann halt unverzüglich kündigen, wenn man nicht will, dass sich ein eventuell abgeschlossenes Abo verlängert.

Der Begriff Verifikation ist im Prinzip eine Überprüfung von Angaben.
Er wird meist im Zusammenhang mit Jugendschutztoren benutzt. Hier ist dann meist von Altersverifikation die Rede.
Wie oft man eine solche (völlig unsinnige) Verifikation durchlaufen muss kommt darauf an, mit welchem Verifikationssystem der Anbieter arbeitet.
Jugendschutz ist in Deutschland zu einem hervorragenden geschäft geworden, das Bauernfängereien Tür und Tor öffnet.
In einigen Staaten der USA hat man gesehen wohin das läuft. Da wird ein Angebot angeblich aus hochethischen Jugenschutzgründen mit einem kostenpflichtigen Alterverifikationssystem versehen, über das man Zugriff auf tausende von Seiten hat (hinter denen in der Regel 20 Nackbildchen stecken). Einige solcher Alterverifizierungssysteme arbeiten mit jährlichen Mitgliedsbeiträgen (weil ja offensichtlich ein volljähriger User im nächsten Jahr wieder minderjährig sein kann) - andere bieten eine "lebenslange Mitgliedschaft" zum einem Pauschalbeitrag. Bei diesen Systemen ist es dann meistens so, dass sie, sobald sie eine bestimmte Marktsättigung erreicht haben, einfach vom Markt verschwinden und dann auf den entsprechenden Seiten ein "völlig neues und revolutionöres Altersverifizierungssystem" angeboten wird, was dann natürlich wieder Kohle kostet.
Dazu ist zu sagen, dass Deutschland im Augenblick auf dem besten Weg ist, solche kostenpflichtigen Altersverifizierungssysteme den Anbietern sogar per Gesetz aufzuzwingen. Was letztendlich zu noch viel mehr Abzockereien führen wird.




> Es interressiert mich nicht nur ob das Ei oder das Huhn, sondern der User oder der Abzocker zuerst da war!



So hart die Antwort auf diese Frage auch klingen mag - es war der User, der zum Abzocker wurde, denn im Prinzip haben im Internet alle mal als User angefangen. Und dass auch heute noch immer mehr User auf den Abzockerzug aufspringen möchten beweise ich Dir mit der Tatsache, dass heute bei Ebay völlig nutzlose und inhaltslose Abzockerdomains erfolgreich zu Preisen versteigert werden, die einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen. Kein professioneller Webmaster dieser Erde würde dafür auch nur das schwarze unter dem Fingernagel geben, wofür offensichtliche "Spätgoldgräber" tausende und abertausende hinlegen um von dem erstunkenen und erlogenen Geldregen auch noch ein paar Tröpfchen abzubekommen - und dies wohlgemerkt in dem Wissen, dass hier offensichtlich Leute aufs derbste über den Tisch gezogen werden, weil es sich dabei um Domains ohne Inhalt handelt.




> Thommy, wie viele der Geschädigten würden sich auf ein Angebot einlassen, welches ihnen die Existenz kosten würde? Welcher Mensch, der nur halbwegs beisammen ist würde das tun? Aber die Fälle gibt es doch, sie sind nachzulesen und sie sind mit einem riesigen Kampf verbunden, mit nicht nur einer „Mühle“, sondern vielen Mühlen wird da gekämpft und das Schlimmste ist doch, daß selbst nach langer Beschäftigung mit der Materie, sich denen erst sehr zäh das Konglomerat an Mitverdienern, sowie Methoden erschließen und ich bin mir bis heute nicht sicher, ob ich nicht einer von denen bin, die immer noch weitgehend im Dunkeln tappen und ihre Existenz bereits schon verloren haben.



Genau da sind wir am Kernpunkt meiner Befürchtungen, die ich vom ersten Tag meines "Webmasterlebens" an hatte. Ich setze auf Erfolg durch Zufriedenheit und Leistung. Und ich sehe Mails, die wir manchmal von unseren Usern erhalten und in denen sie uns mitteilen, dass sie mal ne Auszeit brauchen oder auch mal was anderes sehen wollen immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge. Weinend natürlich, weil uns dann Umsatz verloren geht - lachend aber, weil ich weiss, dass diese Kunden auch irgendwann zurück kommen werden, weil wir uns "in Freundschaft" getrennt haben und viele auch erst dann den vergleich zu anderen Programmen kennen und einzuschätzen wissen.

Es macht keinen Sinn, die Henne zu schlachten die unser Frühstücksei legt und dafür habe ich mich immer stark gemacht und werde dies auch weiter tun.

Ich sehe das als Partnerschaft die entstanden ist aus einer Nachfrage zu der wir eben EIN mögliches Angebot liefern. Es muss nicht für jeden das richtige Angebot sein - dazu ist unsere Welt zu individuell.

Wogegen ich mich aber wehre ist, dass ein Angebot auf biegen und brechen verkauft wird obwohl der Kunde eindeutig signalisiert hat es nicht zu mögen.

Dazu vielleicht noch ein kurzer Ausschnitt aus einem Thread, den ich vor Kurzem in einem Webmasterforum geführt habe:

Ein Webmaster stellte die Frage, wieviele verschiedene, otisch unterschiedliche Layoutseiten er zum Start eines neuen Programmes bräuchte.

Darauf antwortete ich:
---zitat:
ich denke zur kundenfreundlichkeit gehört letztendlich auch, dass man ein produkt erkennbar macht.

die ganze geschichte mit dutzenden von layouts kommt doch nur aus der dialerzeit wo man halt versucht hat den kunden über ne andere optik immer wieder mit dem selben produkt über den tisch zu ziehen, so dass er das erst merkt wenn er schon drin ist und geld ausgegeben hat.

wenn man wirklich ein gutes produkt hat, dann hat man so etwas nicht nötig - denn man muss dem kunden auch zugestehen, dass er ein produkt eben nicht kauft weil er es eben schon kennt - that´s live - but fair.
---zitat ende

das erfreilich überraschende daran war aber, dass von einem schon länger im geschäft befindlichen webmaster darauf die aussage kam:

---zitat:
Caramba, das war mir so nicht bewusst, aber Teufel auch, du hast Recht. 
Das ist für mich die Erkenntnis des Tages.
---zitatende

Daran erkennt man doch aber, dass man auch in diesem Geschäft nicht nur auf taube Ohren stösst und dass da durchaus auch Leute sitzen, die sehr wohl zuhören und dankbar dafür sind, wenn man ihnen dabei hilft die eigene (und darüberhinaus überall vorhandene) Betriebsblindheit zu überwinden.

Wenn Du in deinem Beitrag hier eines sehr deutlich gemacht hast, dann ist es die Tatsache, dass wir daran arbeiten müssen die selbe Sprache zu sprechen und uns gegenseitig etwas besser zu verstehen.
Ich denke damit wären schon mehr als die Hälfte aller Probleme ad acta zu legen. Der Rest ist mühsame Kleinarbeit.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

> Was wäre anders? Viele Medienvertreter würden denselben Content zu hören bekommen und liefen bei fehlerhafter Berichterstattung Gefahr durch den Bericht des jeweils anderen Medienvertreters aufzufliegen! Klar, das bedeutet keine 100%, aber eine deutliche Steigerungsrate in puncto Glaubwürdigkeit sehe ich schon. Und die Wirkung auf dieses "unterbeleuchtete Hafenviertel" wäre sicher enorm (siehe Gejammer über Medienrummel bei den MP-Forum-Fans).



Deine Euphorie in allen Ehren. Dennoch einige Punkte dazu:

1. Pressekonferenzen, Infoveranstaltungen und Events zum Thema Dialer/Mehrwertdienste etc. gibts bereits zur Genüge, etwa von Verbraucherzentralen, Lobbyverbänden, Parteien, Organisationen, Bildungszentren etc. Insofern wäre eine Neuauflage wie Du vorschlägst nur eine von vielen.

2. Auch mit einer Veranstaltung wie o.a. erreichst Du nur ein ganz bestimmtes Publikum. Die meisten Medien haben weder das Geld, noch das Personal, das Interesse oder den (Sende-)Platz, um Journalisten dorthin zu schicken und darüber so ausführlich zu berichten, wie Du hoffst. Und selbst wenn es eine Berichterstattung gäbe, würde dafür im Einzelfall immer noch ein "Aufhänger" benötigt. Und das wäre mit Sicherheit wieder ein Opfer oder ein besonderer Fall der Abzocke.

3. Wie schon gesagt, Journalisten, die Infos, Hintergründe oder technisches Know-How benötigen, bekommen dieses. Bei uns, bei der Reg TP, sicher auch bei vielen Dialeranbietern. Wie sie das dann verarbeiten, liegt dann nicht mehr in der Hand der Info-Lieferanten. Das wäre auch bei einer Veranstaltung nicht anders. Zumal eine Podiumsdiskussion in der Regel vor allem eines bringt: viel heiße Luft und wenig konkrete Aussagen. Meinst Du, ein bewusst unseriös arbeitender Anbieter würde sich mit uns an einen Tisch setzen und dann "ausplaudern"? Wohl kaum...

4. Noch was aus der journalistischen Praxis: Absehen von der Quote und der Aktualität des Themas ("Warum haben die das und wir nicht?") interessiert das eine Medium eigentlich herzlich wenig, was das andere macht. Insofern gäbe es auch für niemanden einen Druck, in die eine oder andere Richtung zu berichten...

cu,

Sascha


----------



## thommy (26 März 2004)

@ sascha

deine bedenken haben durchaus berechtigung und auch deine argumente bezüglich medien sind absolut richtig.

was mich aber bei der sache mal interessieren würde ist wohin solls denn deiner meinung nach gehen?

welche lösung ist denn in deinen augen die sinnvollste?

denn alleine über rechtliche wege lässt sich das nicht lösen, wenn man deutschland nicht präventiv zum kollektiven irrenhaus erklären will in dem nur geschäftsunfähige wohnen.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## Moralapostel (26 März 2004)

@sascha

Zu Deinem Feedback kann ich adhoc nur soviel feststellen: Meine Euphorie hat Dich zumindest dazu bewogen, 'mal aus dem Nähkästchen zu plaudern. Das, was Du da mitteilst, wißt Ihr Mods vielleicht, aber wir Normalos haben davon keine Ahnung!

Ich werde über Deine Statements nachdenken und überlegen, ob da nicht doch etwas geht. Euphoriker stehen ja auch immer im Verdacht der Naivität, aber was soll's: Shit happens! Ich möchte Dich und die anderen "5-Sterne-Generäle" hiermit ermuntern ein wenig "naiv" zu sein und 'mal aus Eurer Sicht -wie auch schon von thommy angeregt- Vorschläge zu unterbreiten, wie wir mehr sein können, als ein Debattierclub.

Damit das nicht falsch ankommt: Viele Geschädigte finden hier im Forum wertvolle Hilfe. Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gern noch ausgeprägter präventiv tätig werden, anstatt nur zu warten, bis uns die Lemminge in die Threads 'reinlaufen.

It's only Rock'n Roll... :sun:


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> dotshead schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Post.


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

> Das, was Du da mitteilst, wißt Ihr Mods vielleicht, aber wir Normalos haben davon keine Ahnung!



Ich sag mal ganz platt, dass die obige Einschätzung der Medien-Interpendenz weniger mit meiner Mod-Tätigkeit als mit meinem Beruf als Journalist zu tun hat. Deshalb kenne ich auch ein bisschen die Gegebenheiten und die Abläufe in den Redaktionen. Aber davon mal ganz abgesehen wollte ich Dich keinesfalls bremsen. Ich denke nur, dass wir durchaus schon Präventionsarbeit leisten, und das konstant, nachhaltig, und oft vielleicht sogar effektiver, als dies durch eine Einzelveranstaltung möglich wäre. Was niemanden daran hindern soll, an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten, im Gegenteil.


----------



## dotshead (26 März 2004)

Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> @dotshead
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@trüffel

ad 1 mein erster Beitrag im DS-Forum.

ad2 Ich weiss immer noch nicht, wo ich mich disqualifiziere?

ad 3 google mal nach Doorways


----------



## thommy (26 März 2004)

@ stephan

sorry - aber die antwort "google mal nach doorways" beantwortet sicher die frage nicht und fällt unter den von mir vorhin genannten aspekt, dass dieser "krieg" zu 90% aufgrund von gegenseitigem nichtverständnis überhaupt zustande gekommen ist.

ich denke und wünsche mir auch, dass die user mit all diesem fachjargon besser umgehen können, denn dann reden wir vielleicht auch mal von der selben sache, wenn wir zusammen diskutieren.

ich will mal kurz den begriff doorway-pages für diejenigen definieren, die nicht wissen was das ist - auch wenn die materie ziemlich wissenschaftlich ist, versuche ich das mal so einfach und simpel wie möglich zu halten.

wenn man eine webseite bei einer suchmaschine wie google anmeldet, so indexiert ein roboter diese seite nach ihren relevanten inhalten.
angenommen eine seite dreht sich um das thema rotwein so findet google die entsprechenden textpassagen in der seite und listet das suchergebnis nach diesen seiten auf.

nun kann es aber sein, dass ein user zum beispiel rot-wein eingibt oder roter wein oder vielleicht auch redwine.
ein webmaster der nun diese begriffe zwar abdeckt, aber bei dem diese begriffe im kontext nicht gefunden werden baut daher sogenannte doorway-pages die jeweils auf diese einzelnen suchbegriffe "optimiert" sind. ruft ein besucher diese seite auf, so sieht er sie in der regel gar nicht, denn diese, rein aus text bestehende seite leitet sofort auf die hier im beispiel genannte rotwein seite um.

so weit so gut - und so in der art erlaubt das google sogar.

nun sind aber einige schlaumeier auf den trichter gekommen, dass man doch eigentlich jeden suchbegriff mit irgendwelchen seiten optimieren könnte um danach auf seiten weiter zu leiten, die mit der suche gar nichts zu tun haben.

schlimmer wird die sache och dadurch, dass google einen patentierten algorythmus hat der sich pagerank nennt. pagerank ist in letzter konsequenz der "schiedsrichter" welche seite an erster stelle stehen darf, wenn zu einem suchergebnis mehrere relevante seiten gefunden werden.

pagerank baut auf einem relativ komplizierte system auf welches sich "linkrelevanz" nennt. das heisst im klartext, je mehr eine seite von anderen seiten mit dem darin enthaltenen suchbegriff gelinkt wird, umso relevanter wird die seite und erhält somit ein höheres pagerank.

so haben die suchmaschinen spammer also einfach alle ihre seiten untereinander verlinkt und da reden wir nicht von ein paar dutzend solcher doorwayseiten sondern von ein paar hunderttausend.

diese sumapammerei hat letztendlich dazu geführt, dass google egal bei welcher suchanfrage nur noch schrott ausgibt und die user auf seiten leitet, die mit der suchanfrage nichts zu tun haben.

kurzfristig gedacht also wieder mal ein sieg für die bauernschlauen trickbetrüger - langfristig aber führt es dazu, dass suchmaschinen von usern schlussendlich gar nicht mehr benutzt werden und damit der weg zum besucher - auch für die seriös arbeitenden unternehmen versperrt ist.

google arbeitet gerade an einem neuen, wirkunsvollerem alogrythmus, der bereits erste früchte zeigt.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

Kurz gesagt: Man frage unser Lexikon


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> google arbeitet gerade an einem neuen, wirkunsvollerem alogrythmus, der bereits erste früchte zeigt.



Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, während vor einigen Wochen noch selbst 
bei rein technischen Suchbegriffen absurdeste Treffer mit Sexinhalten unter den Top 10-20 
auftauchten , hat sich das in den letzten Tagen deutlich verbessert, zumindest bei nochmaliger Suche 
nach den gleichen Begriffen waren nur noch sehr wenige bis gar keine Schwachsinnstreffer mehr vorhanden 

tf


----------



## yuppi (26 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> diese sumapammerei hat letztendlich dazu geführt, dass google egal bei welcher suchanfrage nur noch schrott ausgibt und die user auf seiten leitet, die mit der suchanfrage nichts zu tun haben.



Arbeitet eigentlich nur Google auf diese Art und Weise?  Bei der Suche nach geeigneten Seiten für meine Tochter, kam es mir vor als wenn diese *Müllseiten* bei Yahoo, Hotbot usw. nicht in den Toprankings sind wie bei Google.


----------



## sascha (26 März 2004)

Die meisten einschlägigen Seiten (samt Linkfarmen, Doorwaypages etc.) sind auf google optimiert, da auch die meisten User google nutzen. Das ist die einfache Erklärung.


----------



## thommy (26 März 2004)

yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ yuppi

google ist heute für die meisten im internet tätigen, die wohl wichtigste trafficquelle geworden.

yahoos eigene ergebnisse sind händisch ausgesucht von einem riesen mitarbeiterteam.
das hat dazu geführt, dass google mit seiner maschinenauswertung wesentlich schneller wesentlich mehr ergebnisse liefern konnte als yahoo das je könnte und hat daher mit seiner technik schnell alle suschmaschinen aus dem rennen geworfen.

händisch eine suchmaschine zu pflegen ist heute aber gar nicht mehr möglich bei der anzahl von kommenden und gehenden seiten.

mittlerweile baut auch yahoo auf die zulieferung seiner ergebnisse. bis vor einigen tagen kamen die - wie solls auch anders sein - von google ud wurden bei yahoo nur noch mal etwas anders ausgewertet.
seit ein paar tagen bekommt yahoo nun die seiten von inktomi - auch einem sehr alten inhaltesystem, was als suchmaschine selbst gar nicht bekannt wurde sondern nur die inhalte an suchmaschinen verkauft hat.

welche suchmaschine nun die bessere ist - kommt sicher auf den einzelfall an. ich bin aber sicher dass google einen weg findet, die ergebnisse wieder sinvoller zu machen denn die sind ja schon auf dem besten weg dazu.

gerade für kids gibts aber auch eigene suchmaschinen, die eben nur solche inhalte aufnehmen, die für kinder gemacht sind. ich weiss ja nicht wie alt deine tochter ist - aber schau dir die mal an:

http://www.blinde-kuh.de/

http://www.safetykid.net/

http://www.trampeltier.de/kidsearch/

http://www.milkmoon.de/

http://www.kindercampus.de/clikks/

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## yuppi (26 März 2004)

@ thommy

wow danke für die links!! genau sowas habe ich gesucht, seltsam daß ich von solchen seiten noch nichts mitbekommen habe. 

Meine Tochter wird bald 12, daher sitze ich eigentlich nicht die ganze Zeit hinter ihr, da ich sie bis vor kurzem sogar immer erst erinnern mußte mal online zu gehen um Mails von ihrem Vater zu beantworten. Daher war ich auch sehr über den Dialer überrascht, aber gut gibt immer ein erstes Mal und aus Fehlern lernt man 

Deswegen bin ich seither auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten das Surfen für sie sicherer zu machen. Und zwar nicht nur mit dem 0190 Warner und Virenscanner, sonder eben schon zu verhindern daß sie überhaupt an solche Seiten rankommt und das ohne daß ich permanent hinter ihr sitzen muß, da ich auch noch einen 4jährigen habe, der Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. 

Mit den Links hast du mir unheimlich geholfen, werde ich mal testen was da so alles erscheint zu den Themen für die sie sich interessiert. 

Danke dir nochmals


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> Mit den Links hast du mir unheimlich geholfen, werde ich mal testen was da so
> alles erscheint zu den Themen für die sie sich interessiert.



Trotzdem selbst dann immer wachsam bleiben, es ist leider eine  beträchtliche Anzahl von früher 
kostenlosen Seiten bekannt, die "über Nacht" auf einmal dialerverseucht worden sind, weil die 
Domaininhaber ihre Domain an den Meistbietenden "verscherbelt" haben. 

Daher der Rat immer wieder solche "ungefährlichen" Domains selber mal zu kontrollieren 
um keine  böse Überraschung zu erleben. Die Grundregel ist nun mal , es gibt keine 
 Garantie für Inhalte im I-Net.  

tf


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

@ technofreak

sorry wenn ich schmunzle - aber wie bitte will ein mensch die inhalte einer suchmaschine überprüfen ????

du hast natürlich recht, dass da immer noch ein restrisiko bleibt und zwar nicht nur durch verkäufe - ich habe schon gesehen, dass irgendwelche kirchenseiten gehackt und mit nem dialer versehen wurden - aber dagegen ist man dann auch mit grösster vorsicht machtlos.

in jedem fall halte ich meine empfehlung aufrecht:

1. wo es geht auf DSL umsteigen
2. wenn kein DSL dann eben die kostenpflichtigen rufnummern sperren lassen.
3. dialerabwehrscripte ist so ne sache - die dinger erkenen manchmal auch völlig harmlose scripte als dialer oder machen anderen unsinn auf der maschine, der dann zu fehlfunktionen führt. wer damit aber umgehen kann hat auch damit ne gute alternative.
4. wer win xp hat - sollte sich mal beraten lassen, wie man dort "rechtelose user" anlegt, die eben weder ne software noch ne neue internetverbindung anlegen dürfen. auch das ist ein ziemlich sicherer schutz, wenn man dann kids (oder auch sich selbst) mit so einem useraccount zum surfen einloggt.
5. auch proxyserver bieten einen realtiv guten schutz - aber haben wohl mit abstand die meisten nachteile, weil man dann eben nicht mehr selber drüber bestimmt was geht und was nicht. AOL-user, die sich damit mal in einen mitgliederbereich eingeloggt haben, können da meistens ein lied von singen.
6. betriebssystem und browser auf dem neuesten stand halten und öfters mal auf windows update klicken.
7. die maschine mit einer guten (und aktuellen) virenschutzsoftware (ala norton) ausstatten und immer updaten und auch mal nach viren checken. ich hab da schon maschinen gesehen, die hatten eine 3 jahre alte virenschutzsoftware drauf die weder jemals upgedatet wurde noch jemals eine überprüfung der maschine gemacht hat.
8. auch mal einenen systemcheck machen und dazu programme wie spybot search and destroy mal über die kiste jagen. da wird einem meist speiübel, wenn man das mal macht, was sich im laufe der zeit alles so an spionen, dialern und anderem müll auf dem rechner niedergelassen hat.
link zu spybot hier: http://www.safer-networking.org/
tipp: nach dem download erst mal nach updates suchen, weil die software an den meisten downloadpunkten nur mit alten definitionen ausgeliefert wird. erst danach die platte untersuchen.

es gibt also schon ne menge dinge die man selbst dazu tun kann um den wegelagerern nicht in die hände zu fallen.
wenn das geschäft mit wegelagerei nicht so lukrativ wäre, gäbe es davon auch wesentlich weniger.
mit solchen kleinen hilfen kann man dazu beitragen den boden für unkraut auszudörren.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> @ technofreak
> sorry wenn ich schmunzle - aber wie bitte will ein mensch die inhalte einer suchmaschine überprüfen ????


Schmunzle du nur, das zeigt mir das du nicht verstanden hast, was ich sagen wollte.
Nicht die Inhalte sollten überprüft werden, sondern die Suchmaschinen-URLs 
selber , es gibt bereits mehrere URLs 
von Suchmaschinen, die selber auf einmal verseucht sind. Willst du deine  Hand dafür ins 
Feuer legen , daß dies bei den von dir genannten Links nicht auch passieren könnte? 


			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> 4. wer win xp hat - sollte sich mal beraten lassen, wie man dort "rechtelose user" anlegt,
> die eben weder ne software noch ne neue internetverbindung anlegen dürfen. auch das
> ist ein ziemlich sicherer schutz, wenn man dann kids (oder auch sich selbst) mit so
> einem useraccount zum surfen einloggt.


das ist schlichter Unfug, gerade illegale Dialer scheren sich keinen Deut um Userrechte der ohnehin
 erbärmlichen Rechteverwaltung von Windows 2K /XP 


> 7. die maschine mit einer guten (und aktuellen) virenschutzsoftware
> (ala norton) ausstatten und immer updaten und auch mal nach viren checken. ich hab
> da schon maschinen gesehen, die hatten eine 3 jahre alte virenschutzsoftware drauf die weder jemals upgedatet wurde noch jemals eine überprüfung
> der maschine gemacht hat.


Virenschutzsoftware hilft mit wenigen Ausnahmen (Antivir teilweise)  nicht die Bohne gegen illegale Dialer

wirkliche Sicherheit gibt es nur über Hardwarebarrieren:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## victor (27 März 2004)

Sicher, diese Maßnahmen alleine bewirken nie einen 100% Schutz - aber die Kombination über Rechtevergabe/Software wie Antivir oder z.B. diesen 0190-Blocker von Coolspot senken das Risiko sich was einzufangen schon beträchtlich ab. So hab ich jetzt auch mal Thommys Beitrag verstanden.
*Offtopic on* Hallo erstmal! Würde mich zwar nicht direkt zur "Dialerszene" zählen, bin als AWM über das Posting von Moralapostel im Jaginforum zu diesem Forum gestoßen *Offtopic off*



> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

victor schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, diese Maßnahmen alleine bewirken nie einen 100% Schutz - aber die
> Kombination über Rechtevergabe/Software wie Antivir oder z.B. diesen 0190-Blocker von
> Coolspot senken das Risiko sich was einzufangen schon beträchtlich ab.



Klar, man kann dadurch nur ein bißchen schwanger werden  0 

tf


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

@ technofreak

ich sprach in bezug auf rechtevergabe auch von BERATEN LASSEN und damit meine ich fachleute.
mir ist natürlich klar, dass die standard home edition von XP keine solchen funktionen hat. aber es gibt ne möglichkeit über einen umweg hier den nicht sichtbaren admin freizuschalten.

weiss leider nicht mehr wo genau ich den weg dazu mal gefunden hatte. damit ist es aber dann möglich dem eigenen user zum beispiel downloadrechte zu sperren und damit auch den download eines dialers zu verhindern.

das ist nun aber wirklich eine recht tricky angelegenheit mit der ich mich selbst auch nie auseinandergesetzt habe.

die vielen wenn und abers helfen da auch nicht weiter - man kann ja nicht sagen, das hilft alles sowieso nix weil man könnte da noch dies und könnte da noch das. den 100% schutz gibts sowieso nicht - damit muss man sich abfinden - aber ganz ohne schutz gehts halt auch nicht - leider.

@ victor

hallo mein gutster - schön dass sich mal einer rübertraut. und wenns jetzt noch ein paar mehr werden dann können wir ja bald über die grosse fusion aus computerbetrug.de dialerschutz.de und den einschlägigen awm-foren nachdenken 
wäre wie ich meine eine erstrebenswerte angelegenheit.

aber alleine der dialog hierist ne sache, die ich selbst noch vor wenigen wochen als nicht möglich erachtet hätte.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> den 100% schutz gibts
> sowieso nicht - damit muss man sich abfinden - aber ganz ohne schutz gehts halt auch nicht - leider.



Wieder falsch, es gibt ihn:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## victor (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> @ victor
> aber alleine der dialog hierist ne sache, die ich selbst noch vor wenigen wochen als nicht möglich erachtet hätte.


Ich würd´s jetzt nicht soo optimistisch sehen: Du bist ja im Jaginforum nicht für Dialerliebe bekannt und ich setz zwar Dialer als optionale Zugangsart ein, hab aber davor aber schoon den Warnhinweis "KOSTENPFLICHTIG", ´nen Link zu Dialerschutz und kennzeichne die Preise die anfallen (und fahre damit heute sehr gut, vor drei Jahren hab ich dadurch sicher fixes Geld verloren) - und die Betreiber die immer noch ihre "Kostenlose Zugangssoftware" auf ihren Sites preisen, die werden hier sicher nicht mitdiskutieren. Würde mich echt wundern wenn Mainpean hier morgen posten würde....

Nächtle dann mal
Peter


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> und wenns jetzt noch ein paar mehr werden dann können wir ja bald
> über die grosse fusion aus computerbetrug.de dialerschutz.de und den einschlägigen
> awm-foren nachdenken
> wäre wie ich meine eine erstrebenswerte angelegenheit.



Da glaub ich eher an den Weihnachtsmann , den Osterhasen und wer weiß was noch für 
Märchenwesen. Außerdem würde es mich grausen, die Rechtschreib-und Logikschwachen 
noch mehr als bisher, hier ihren unqualifizierten Senf abladen zu sehen. Bisher waren das 
Gott sei Dank nur Intermezzos und die Karawane zieht weiter. Solange man in diesen Foren, das Recht auf Abzocke 
 im Grundgesetz verankert  sieht, wird es nie auch nur den Hauch einer Annäherung geben
mit einem Forum, das gegründet wurde, um unfreiwillig Geschädigten  zu helfen, vorzuschlagen sich 
mit den Vorteilnehmern  an einen Tisch zu setzen, ist so absurd wie die Vorstellung Schafe 
und Wölfe zusammen in einem Stall zu halten....

cp 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

> Außerdem würde es mich grausen, die Rechtschreib-und Logikschwachen
> noch mehr als bisher, hier ihren unqualifizierten Senf abladen zu sehen.



Na ja, wer Menschen danach beurteilt, wie Sie die Rechtschreibung beherrschen sagt schon eine Menge über sich selbst. Ich nenne so was schlichtweg Faschismus.



> Solange man in diesen Foren, das Recht auf Abzocke
> im Grundgesetz verankert sieht, wird es nie auch nur den Hauch einer Annäherung geben mit einem Forum, das gegründet wurde, um unfreiwillig Geschädigten zu helfen, vorzuschlagen sich
> mit den Vorteilnehmern an einen Tisch zu setzen, ist so absurd wie die Vorstellung Schafe und Wölfe zusammen in einem Stall zu halten....



Im Prinzip sagt diese Äusserung doch, dass Du nichts begriffen hast. Es kann doch nur im Sinne dieses Forums und der Intention die dahinter steht sein, wenn man gemeinsam versucht an das Übel heranzukommen. Natürlich ist es leicht zu pauschalisieren und zu diskreditieren, wie Du es tust, um halt genau das zu verhindern. Natürlich ist es einfacher mit dem Feinbild es abzockenden Legasthenikers umzugehen als sich damit auseinanderzusetzen dass aus diesem ach so üblen Umfeld jemand kommt der Gemeinsamkeiten sucht und Problematiken gemeinsam anfassen möchte.

Im Prinzip zeigt Deine Äusserung doch nur, dass es auf beiden Seiten genug Leute gibt, die wunderbar mit ihren Vorurteilen und beschränkten Vorstellungen leben und gar kein Interesse haben diese aufzugeben - wo kämen wir schließlich dahin wenn Feindbilder verschwinden müssten.
 :bigcry:


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja - das sind eher so die paradebeispiele, die man dann auf der anderen seite des ufers als "beweis" dafür hernimmt, dass user auch nicht besser sind und deshalb abgezockt werden dürfen.

glaub du mal an den weihnachtsmann und an den osterhasen - und glaub dran mit hass und vorurteilen würde alles besser.

ich für meinen teil bleib da lieber optimistisch und denke sehr wohl, dass es auch den weg des miteinander gibt.

da gibts sicher für beide seiten noch einiges zu lernen - aber wer eben nicht lernen will, den kann und sollte man dann auch nicht dazu zwingen, denn des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ich für meinen teil bleib da lieber optimistisch und denke sehr wohl, dass es auch den weg des miteinander gibt.
> 
> da gibts sicher für beide seiten noch einiges zu lernen - aber wer eben nicht lernen will, den kann und sollte man dann auch nicht dazu zwingen, denn des menschen wille ist sein himmelreich.



Ich sehe  nicht, warum es überhaupt ein "Miteinander" geben soll, die User die sich hier 
einfinden wollen nur ihr Problem gelöst bekommen und dann möglichst nie wieder mit so 
etwas behelligt werden, unsere Zielsetzung ist es Hilfestellung zu leisten und Ratschläge zur 
Vorbeugung zu erarbeiten. Allein das Lesen der Beiträge in den bekannten Foren ist jedesmal
 ein Angang für mich, dort die ungebremste Gier und Zynismus  zu sehen. Die einzigen, die dieses  Problem 
über einen längeren Zeitraum kennen und sich damit auseinandersetzen wollen und daher müssen, 
sind die ehrenamtlichen und von keinerlei  finanziellen Aspekten motivierten und engagierten Admin/Mods dieses
 Forums, bei den anderen Seite sieht das völlig anders aus, dort ist jeder ein "Dauerbrenner"
 dessen größtes (finanzielles) Interesse daran liegt , möglichst viel Tipps zu bekommen, 
wie man noch mehr Geld scheffeln kann. Wo da Gemeinsamkeiten liegen 
sollen ist mir ein völliges Rätsel 

Was ich davon lernen könnte , wüßte ich nicht, nur daß dort immer wieder in menschenverachtender 
Form vorgeführt wird, zu was Menschen in ihren Geldgier fähig sind. Damit ist für mich das Thema 
beendet, da es  erheblich wichtigeres gibt, nämlich die zukünftigen Wege der Abzocktechniken zu 
diskutieren und Vorbeugemaßnahmen zu erarbeiten. Welche das sind, ist den einschlägigen Vertretern 
der Gegenseite  längst bekannt und wird bereits heftig als zukünftige Einnahmequelle herbeigesehnt. 

tf


----------



## Raimund (27 März 2004)

*Dialog?*

 
@tf,

bevor sie hier den sachlichen Dialog einfordern, mögen die zuerst ihren eigenen Augiasstall bereinigen!

Hier ausmisten:

hier

Der gelegentliche Kreidegenuss ist nicht ausreichend:

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=561656c27fe7e27393447167cb004408&threadid=35286

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Trüffel (27 März 2004)

*Dialog mit der Dialerszene*

@Raimund

Link

Meinst Du nicht, daß das mal ein Link für die Registrierungsbehörde wäre?

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt]*


----------



## Rumpelheinz (27 März 2004)

> bei den anderen Seite sieht das völlig anders aus, dort ist jeder ein "Dauerbrenner"
> dessen größtes (finanzielles) Interesse daran liegt , möglichst viel Tipps zu bekommen,
> wie man noch mehr Geld scheffeln kann. Wo da Gemeinsamkeiten liegen
> sollen ist mir ein völliges Rätsel



erstmal hallo!
es wird mich wohl sehr lange beschäftigen, dieses forum mal zu lesen!

@technofreak

RICHTIG!!!
oder doch nicht???

Um deinem rätsel einige lösungsvoschläge zu geben...

fakt ist, dass das lager der anbieter zwei seiten hat!
die einen, die auf user setzen, die man abzocken kann.
die anderen, die das geschäft ehlich und lange betreiben wollen!

Die gemeinsamheiten liegen wohl darin, dass den ehrlichen leuten auch
auf seite der anbieter sehr viel daran liegt, den abzockern das handwerk 
zu legen! sicher ist das nicht einfach, weil die anbieter auch die schwarzen
schafe sehr gut kennen. wer will denn als "netzbeschmutzer" dastehn?

es sei auch gesagt, dass die dailerproblematik sich eh auf 
regulierungsbehördeebene und auch von seiten der telekom sich sicherlich
in den nächsten jahren eh lösen wird!

@Captain Picard

-KREISCH-

was bist du denn für einer???
warum bist du in diesem forum???

bist du etwa von "Rechtschreib-und Logikschwachen "
ABGEZOCKT worden???

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

@all

mal was anderes, weils da oben so schön steht COMPUTERBETRUG...

was denk ihr denn, wieviele anzeigen gegen user wegen computerbetrug
alleine von "EINEM" meiner systeme, monatlich  rausgehn???

zwischen 800 und 1200 jeden monat!!!

was ist mit diesem schaden der eurer "gegenseite" entsteht???

+++wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal in Düren und Heppenheim auf der
Kripo nachfragen! (in Düren gibts sogar für uns ne eigene Abteilung!!)+++

für insider, ich bin nicht IPPS  8) 

noch etwas zu mir:

2003 hatten wir ca. 650.000 einwahlen im bereich 0190 und 
0900. davon keine T6 einwahlen. also alles dialer oder voice im netz.

von allen einwahlen hatten wir sage und schreibe 6 wiedersprüche und
1 anzeige wegen betrug! (diese wurde eingestellt!!!)
+++mich ärgern und stören diese 7 fälle sehr!!!+++

meine seite sollte damit klar sein!!!

gruß
Rumpelheinz


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

Rumpelheinz schrieb:
			
		

> noch etwas zu mir:
> 2003 hatten wir ca. 650.000 einwahlen im bereich 0190 und
> 0900. davon keine T6
> einwahlen. also alles dialer oder voice im netz.



Das interessiert weder mich, noch  die Admins noch die Comoderatoren die Bohne,
 ausgenommen die Tatsache, daß für einen  bestimmten Teil der Bevölkerung 
die  Augeninnendruckentlastung wohl ein dringendes Bedürfnis ist. Wenn  das auf legalem 
und kaufmännisch unbedenklichem Wege geschieht , ist das ok , das ist aber ansonsten hier völlig ohne Belang 

Nochmals zu Klärung , niemand von den Admin/Mods hat irgendjemanden eingeladen 
hier seine  unmaßgeblichen Geschäftspraktiken und Bilanzen zu veröffentlichen. 
Mittlerweile hängst mir das kreuzweise zum Halse raus, daß hier ständig Geschäftemacher 
 in einem Forum auftauchen , das einzig und allein gegründet wurde, um unfreiwillig Abgezockten zu helfen.
(Ein Zusammenschluß vom DS-Forum und dem CB-Forum) um hier ihre  Seriosität zubeteuern.

Das interessiert niemanden hier, ausgenommen einige ganz wenige  deren Motivation mir unklar
 bzw nicht nachvollziebar ist, weil sie auf völlig unrealistischen Anschauungen basieren.

Nochmal zum Nachbeten, der de facto ausschließliche  Teil der hier mitlesenden oder postenden 
hat nur ein einziges Anliegen, sein  Problem zu lösen und dann nie wieder davon was zu hören.
In unregelmäßigen  Intervallen , kommen hier AWMs  immer wieder mit dem gleichen 
Anliegen , Imagepflege für ihre Dienste zu betrieben.

Ich glaube kaum , daß in einer Krankeshausabteilung in der frisch durch Schußwaffen verletzte 
ihre Heilung suchen , Waffenverkäufer einen freundlichen Empfang erwarten können, und wenn sie zu 
hunderstmal herbeten , daß die Waffen nur für die Kaninchenjagd gedacht sind. 
Schiesstände oder Stammtische von Schützenvereinen sind da wohl der weitaus adäquatere Ort .

Ich hoffe, daß jetzt die Fronten klar sind. 

tf


----------



## dotshead (27 März 2004)

Hallo TF,

auch wenn es dir nicht klar ist, gibt es anscheinend einige User, die den Dialog suchen. Warum willst Du den Dialog verhindern?



> Nochmals zu Klärung , niemand von den Admin/Mods hat irgendjemanden eingeladen
> hier seine unmaßgeblichen Geschäftspraktiken und Bilanzen zu veröffentlichen.



Ein Forum lebt nicht allein durch Admins/Mods, sondern durch die User. Wenn ein User eine Diskussion wünscht, sollte man diese auch ermöglichen.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2004)

victor schrieb:
			
		

> - und die Betreiber die immer noch ihre "Kostenlose Zugangssoftware" auf ihren Sites preisen, die werden hier sicher nicht mitdiskutieren. Würde mich echt wundern wenn Mainpean hier morgen posten würde....
> 
> Nächtle dann mal
> Peter



Ist bereits geschehen und kommt auch (versteckt) immer wieder mal vor. Hat aber leider nicht viel gebracht, da zunächst angenehm klingende Zusagen irgendwie versandet sind und die Glaubenslehre einfach unvereinbar ist/war.

Liebe Diskutanten beider Lager:
*Wer Dialer in seine Weltanschauung aufnimmt, verliert die aufgeklärte Sichtweise!*

Wer unumstößlich glaubt, alle Zahlungssysteme durch programmierte Mehrwert-DFÜ-Verbindungen seien Teufelswerk, hat eine (in meinen Augen: extreme) Auffassung.

Wer unumstößlich glaubt, alle Zahlungssysteme durch programmierte Mehrwert-DFÜ-Verbindungen seien anständig, wertbeständig und für normale Nutzer vollkommen richtig und fehlerfrei, hat eine andere (in meinem Augen: naive) Auffassung.

Die Glaubenskrieger dieser beiden Auffassungen mögen "mein" Forum bitte verlassen und wo anders spielen. *Eine Diskussion zwischen diesen hat nicht einmal einen Unterhaltungswert.*

Wer aber im Kantjahr seine eigene Auffassung überprüfen möchte, hierfür Andersdenkenden zuhören will und auch tatsächlich bereits ist, dazu zu lernen, hat vielleicht noch eine Chance, durch eine mit Gleichgesinnten geführte Unterhaltung etwas zu bewegen - sich oder andere.

*Merke: Wer mit beiden Füßen fest auf dem Boden steht, bewegt sich nicht.*

Und so habe ich die hier Verantwortlichen verstanden: Wer aufgeklärt diskutieren möchte, um den unbestreitbar bestehenden Missbrauch zu lindern oder (idealiter) abzuschaffen, ist hier herzlich dazu eingeladen.

Wer sich durch Ablassgequatsche seine Absolution selbst erteilen möchte, kann gehen.


Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Trüffel (27 März 2004)

*Dialog mit der Dialerszene*

aus dem Impressum CB:



> computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de sind Projekte unter dem Dach des Interessenverband Deutsches Internet e.V. (IDI) in München, deren einziges Ziel die Verhinderung von Straftaten im Internet durch entsprechende Aufklärung ist.




... und so sollte es auch vom Eröffner des Dialogs verstanden worden sein.

Trüffel


----------



## sascha (27 März 2004)

@Katzenhai

Dem gibts von meiner Seite nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## dvill (27 März 2004)

Eine Diskussion ohne Abstimmung der Begriffe hat eigentlich wenig Sinn. Aber etwas Klarstellung werfe ich auch noch rein.

Dieses Forum besteht nur durch die private Initiative von Leuten, die angesichts der unglücklichen Situation von Dialergeschädigten diesen Hilfen anbieten wollen, ohne selbst geschädigt zu sein. Das ist schon mal äußerst anerkennenswert!

Hierbei gehen sie ständig persönlich hohe rechtliche Risiken ein, weil sie auch bei rechtlich problematischen Äußerungen von anderen bei zurechnungsfähigem eigenen Verhalten oder auch Unterlassen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können.

Drohungen mit rechtlichen Mitteln laufen dort regelmäßig auf. Das sollte sich jeder vor Augen halten, der dieses Forum nutzt, um ein eigenes Problem zu lösen.

Insofern steht diesen Administratoren selbstverständlich das Recht zu, den Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums zu definieren.

Das hat mit Zensur nix zu tun und braucht keine Kommentierung durch Leute, die sonst zum Gelingen der Aktion eher wenig beitragen.

Änderungen an Forumsbeiträgen gibt es nur auf Basis der bekannten Nutzungsregeln und dienen den rechtlichen Schutz des Forums und der Beitragsersteller, selbst wenn diese das nicht bemerken.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rumpelheinz (27 März 2004)

@technofreak

an deinem posting muss ich leider feststellen, dass du nicht im geringsten 
denkst, bevor du schreibst!

es gehört bischen mehr dazu in der politik, als nur den reinen text zu lesen!
denk mal nach!

meinst du, ich müsste dir hier meine bilanzen zeigen?
dir meine seriösität zeigen und bestätigen lassen?

um ein problem zu lösen, musst du den dialog eingehen!
sei froh, wenn wir awm´s hier mitschreiben und uns beteiligen!

wer denkst du kennt besser krosskrik, mainpean, worldlines und interfun
usw... ???? (ohne diese als abzocker hier zu nennen!!!)???

dich mögen einzelheiten nicht interessieren, hoffentlich bist du hier mit
dieser meinug alleine. sonst ist die gefahr, dass ihr eine wichtige 
möglichkeit im eurem kampf, versiebt!!!

nach einem solchen posting von dir sollten wir auf der " anderen seite "
denken, lass die paar hansel mit ihren 100 oder mehr euro rechnungen
doch schreiben, was sie wollen... uns juckt das eh nicht die bohne!!!

auch wenn wir hier die möglichkeit hätten, die schwarzen schafe 
gemeinsam aussortieren zu können, wäre das für unser geschäft wohl
besser. sprich mehr KOHLE! aber uns deswegen bei euch als "guter
freund" beliebt machen zu müssen, haben wir denke ich nicht im geringsten
nötig!!!

@Katzenhai

BEIFALL für dein posting!!!

@all

die kleinen schritte mit respekt für die anderen bringen euch eurem ziel
näher!!!


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

Rumpelheinz schrieb:
			
		

> @technofreak
> 
> an deinem posting muss ich leider feststellen, dass du nicht im geringsten
> denkst, bevor du schreibst!



Gut das es so Leute wie dich gibt, die die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben.

In zwei Jahren Mitarbeit hat man natürlich nie Gelegenheit den Denkapparat zu betätigen 

Ansonsten poste was du willst, solange das im OT-Thread bleibt, ist mir das so egal, wie der Sack Reis in China.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2004)

Rumpelheinz schrieb:
			
		

> @Katzenhai
> 
> BEIFALL für dein posting!!!



Danke sehr. Leider kann man nicht aussuchen, wer einem zustimmt. Altes Politikerproblem.

Und genau dich meinte ich mit Ablassgequatsche. Natürlich wird hier auch weiterhin auf Seiten der Geschädigten geschrieben - und deren Auffassung eurer Seriösität muss ich nicht erklären, oder? Spann mich jetzt bloß nicht vor deine Fahne - da gehöre ich nicht hin!

Ich meinte nur, dass ein Gespräch dann (und leider nur dann) Sinn machen kann, wenn eine Grundbereitschaft zum Dialog besteht. Bei dir ist dies wohl nicht der Fall, du möchtest uns von deiner Seriösität überzeugen und somit "gewinnen."

Und das ist es, was hier manchen zu Recht aufregt - die gleichen Typen, deren Meinungen man  im Jagin etc. gelesen hat , kommen hier auf einmal engelsgleich an.

Wer Gesetze bis zur Grenze ausquetscht, hat den Prozess der Gesetzgebung nicht begriffen. Dies ist dann weder "im Namen des Volkes" noch besonders gesetzestreu. Das gilt im Steuerrecht wie hier. 

Und das finde ich dort wie hier zum  :kotz:


----------



## Rumpelheinz (27 März 2004)

> Wer Gesetze bis zur Grenze ausquetscht, hat den Prozess der Gesetzgebung nicht begriffen. Dies ist dann weder "im Namen des Volkes" noch besonders gesetzestreu. Das gilt im Steuerrecht wie hier.
> Und das finde ich dort wie hier zum kotzen!



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

ok und das schreib mir ein "Rechtsanwalt" ???

Setzen 6, Beruf verfehlt! Oder bist du scheinheilig und noch schlimmer wie
dialerbetrüger???

Leider habt ihr nicht verstanden, was ich eigentlich wollte!
Dann machts mal gut in eurer kleinen Welt!!!  :lol: 

Ihr seid alle  0 

und beherscht nur  :argue: 

Und wieder ein Forum, dass nur viel Zeit für nichts in Anspruch genommen
hat!!!

WINKE WINKE


----------



## MikeDe (27 März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich hier etwas eingelesen habe, wobei ich noch lange nicht fertig bin, erstmal ein Lob an die Macher des Forums. Die Tips zur Prävention von Seiten der Surfer scheinen mir recht umfangreich, wenn auch für die meisten Anfänger in der Regel erst mal - ohne das technische Wissen - nur mit Hilfe umsetzbar. Die Anzahl der Internetnutzer, die das Internet vor dem technischen Verständnis eines Computers / Netzwerks / OS nutzen, ist in den letzten Jahren leider stark angestiegen. 

Bevor ich hier aber den Internetführerschein oder Computerführerschein fordere springe ich an diesem Punkt lieber gleich weiter zum eigentlichen Thema:



> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene



Ich denke mal die Überschrift ist gut gemeint, doch gebe ich einem solchen Dialog relativ wenig Chancen.

Hier muß ich Katzenhai Recht geben. Die Lager der Dialer-Geschädigten und die der dialer-szene (wobei ich hier einfach mal von den 'nur-dialer-einsetztenden' ausgehe) sind von so unterschiedlicher Natur und so stark polarisiert, dass ein Dialog in der Regel nur zu Argumentations-Schlachten und Anfeindungen führen wird, also eigentlich nichts mit Dialog zu tun hat, sonder eher in wechselseitigen Monologen enden wird.

Ich persönlich kann mich eher auf der Seite der Dialer-Kritiker sehen bzw. diese 'Partei' am ehesten verstehen. 
Obwohl es sicherlich Mehrwertdiensteanbieter gibt, die ihren Kunden Respekt entgegenbringen und ausführlich und unübersehbar auf etwaige Kosten hinweisen, so geht die Gefahr eher von jenen aus, die ihre gesamte (kriminelle) Energie darauf verwenden, mit Masse und fiesen Tricks unbedarfte und ggf. unmündige Internetuser in die Kostenfalle zu locken.
Während die kennzeichnungsfreundlichen Anbieter in der Regel auch jene sind, die die Suchmaschinen nicht mit mehreren Seiten in den ersten Rängen belegen sind es eben jene schwarzen Schafe der Internetbranche, die meist nur einen geringen Prozentsatz der Anbieter ausmachen - allerdings mit verhältnismäßig hohem Aufwand den höchsten Prozentsatz an erreichbaren Internetseiten ins Netz stellen.

Mit den ersteren wird sicherlich ein Dialog möglich sein, da diese in der Regel alternative Zahlunsformen anbieten und Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlägen offen gegenüber stehen.

Mit den eigentlichen Verursachern und dem eigentlichen Grund zur Gründung eines solchen Forums wird es keinen Dialog geben. Mit diesen wird man nur einen Schlagabtausch erfahren und ggf. gefakte Postings alá: '... kenne die Seite und finde den Dialer dort super...'.

Letztere sind es auch denen das Thema egal ist - hauptsache der Rubel rollt. Wenn morgen Interesse daran bestünde sich Stoßstangen-Bilder anzusehen, würden diese halt Seiten mit eben diesen und mit Dialerzugang anbieten.

Einen Anbieter allerdings in die 'böse'-Szene drücken zu wollen, nur weil er alternativ immer noch einen gut gekennzeichneten Dialer als Zahlunsmittel für Gelegenheitsnutzer anbietet, finde ich nicht fair. Diese Anbieter würden sich beispielsweise im Dialog sicherlich überzeugen lassen, dass die eine oder andere Formulierung zu Verwechslungen führen könnte oder irreführend ist. Hier würde dann sicherlich auch umgehend eine Änderung stattfinden und ein Danke wäre nicht außergewöhnlich.

Im Grunde ist der Ansatz des Dialogs eine gute Sache. Weshalb sollte man hier die Hilfe darauf beschränken, bereits geschädigten Personen nur zu sagen wie sie es hätten vermeiden können oder in Zukunft vermeiden können.

Wer weiß, vielleicht würde die Branche der Internetanbieter durch solche Dialoge irgendwann hingehen und ein geschütztes Markenzeichen definieren, das nur auf angeschlossenen Internetseiten verwendet werden darf und bei jeder Suchanfrage mit eingegeben, automatisch nur relevante Links liefern würde:
Beispiel: Auto+anbieterusertrust

Eine Demokratie in der Beziehung kann nur funktionieren, wenn die Summe aller Argumente gesichtet wird und der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner in Kooperation zur Verbesserung genutzt wird.

Versteifte Fronten bringen keine Lösungen. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit heißt nicht unbedingt Image-Aufbesserung durch Verschönerung, sondern kann auch bedeuten auf Anregungen der Kunden einzugehen.

Ok - bevor ich hier nen Roman schreibe, mach ich erst mal Pause 

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Raimund (27 März 2004)

*Dialog?*

:evil: 
@MikeDe,

Dialog mit denen?

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=3a6f96dbc6f1555e71da4d1afb53665c&threadid=49

Kannst ja mal nachfragen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

MikeDe schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Anbieter allerdings in die 'böse'-Szene drücken zu wollen, nur weil er alternativ immer
> noch einen gut gekennzeichneten Dialer als Zahlunsmittel für Gelegenheitsnutze
> r anbietet, finde ich nicht fair. Diese Anbieter würden sich beispielsweise im Dialog sicherlich
> überzeugen lassen, dass die eine oder andere Formulierung zu Verwechslungen
> ...



Da gibt  es einen ( laut eigener Aussage größten Anbieter), der nur mit massivstem Druck 
zu Einhaltung der Minimalforderungen gezwungen werden konnte (schon vergessen?  
400000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen! )  und der sich nach wie vor jedes Zugeständnis
an Offenheit und Fairness dem "Otto Normalo" gegenüber nur mit Druck abringen läßt 
bei den weiteren Anbietern sieht das nicht viel anders aus. Unter diesen Voraussetzungen 
 an das "Gute im Menschen" zu glauben , da sträuben sich bei mir die Nackenhaare.  

PS: genau diese Anbieter haben hier auch schon ihre Kampagnen abgezogen und haben
 sich dann schlicht aus dem Staube gemacht , als es ans "Eingemachte" ging, sprich  Farbe
 zu bekennen wie es mit ihrer (geschäftlichen)  Moral steht . 

Es ist doch nicht so, als ob dieser Thread was völlig neues wäre, Diskussionen mit AWMs 
offen oder anonym haben hier schon  zu Dutzenden stattgefunden.

So zu tun, als ob hier solche Auseinandersetzungen noch nicht stattgefunden hätten ist schlicht 
an der Realität vorbei. 

tf


----------



## dvill (27 März 2004)

Das geht wieder begrifflich durcheinander.

AWMs ist eine Gruppe, Dialerdrücker sind eine andere. Da gibt es sogar ganz wenige Überschneidungen.

Die höchsten Dialerumsätze werden klar außerhalb der AWM-Szene gemacht (siehe hier).

Ich habe im Branchenforum schon sehr viele sehr gescheite Beiträge gelesen, wenn sie dort auch oft Minderheitenmeinungen waren. Es gibt keinen Gegensatz zwischen AWMs und diesem Forum grundsätzlicher Art. Im Gegenteil, oft sind die Interesse eher ähnlich.

Dietmar Vill

Begriffsklärung: Dialerdrücker ist nicht ein anderes Wort für Dialeranbieter. Erstere sind eine Teilmenge, die den Dialer unseriös einsetzen. Das verhält sich so wie bei Zeitungsdrücker und Zeitungsverkäufer.


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

@ all

es ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass es jetzt offensichtlich noch ein drittes forum braucht, in dem sich betroffene und anbieter eventuell mal wirklich im dialog näher kommen können.



> Und das ist es, was hier manchen zu Recht aufregt - die gleichen Typen, deren Meinungen man im Jagin etc. gelesen hat , kommen hier auf einmal engelsgleich an.



selbst WENN es so wäre, dass hier webmaster hergekommen sind, die früher mal anders gedacht haben (was ich bis hierher aber nicht betsätigen kann) so wäre es doch genau der wünschenswerte effekt, dass diese eventuell ihre meinung geändert haben - oder sehe ich das falsch?



> Hierbei gehen sie ständig persönlich hohe rechtliche Risiken ein, weil sie auch bei rechtlich problematischen Äußerungen von anderen bei zurechnungsfähigem eigenen Verhalten oder auch Unterlassen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können.



vielleicht solltest du dich wirklich mal in die awm-foren einlesen und dann wirst du feststellen, dass es da bereits seit geraumer zeit leute gibt die sich wirklich mit hohen persönlichen risiken, für die rechte der verbraucher stark machen.

ich für meinen teil hab das schon getan, da gabs dieses forum hier noch gar nicht und auch keines in der art. die liste der konsequenzen die ich daraus getragen habe will ich ich jedem ersparen. 

ich kann mich des eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass es halt auch hier einige gibt, denen der status quo eine art märthyrerdasein beschert und den man in einem dialog mit der anbieterszene wohl gefährdet sieht.

ich sags nochmal es gibt nicht nur hier geschädigte.
webmaster die ehrlich ihr geld verdienen wollen, sind von trickbetrügereien ebenso betroffen, weil dadurch unsicherheit und frust entsteht, den der markt nicht brauchen kann.
insofern sind unsere interessen natürlich kaufmännischer natur - aber was bitte soll daran frevelhaft sein, wenn faire kaufleute mit fairen kunden gemeinsam nach einer lösung für ein problem suchen, welches beiden seiten ein dorn im auge ist?

einige haben die möglichkeit erkannt und haben dazu eine liberale und vernünftige einstellung - andere denken halt genauso verbohrt und radikal, wie es die trickbetrüger auf der anderen seite tun, die jedes argument mit allen mitteln im keim ersticken.

ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt auch keine grosse chance das auf so einem level zu ändern, denn dazu gibts einfach zu viele, die eben nicht bereit sind auch nur einen millimeter zu bewegen.

wie soll ein webmaster ein ethisches interesse an usern haben von denen er beschimpft wird?
die ganze diskussion wird da enden, dass sich die liberalen aus der ganzen diskussion zurückziehen weil ihnen die extremmeinungen einfach irgendwann zuviel werden.

dann wird die "öffentliche awm-meinung" nur noch unter denen diskutiert, die wir eigentlich alle nicht brauchen.

vielleicht sag ich es mal so: jeder normaldenkende awm kann auch ohne probleme einem anderen job nachgehen - aber internet gibts nur eines - und es sollte nicht egal sein, von wem es gemacht wird.

viele grüsse

thommy


----------



## Captain Picard (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sag ich es mal so: jeder normaldenkende awm kann auch ohne probleme einem anderen job nachgehen -



Nur zu, der Arbeitsmarkt wimmelt nur so von offenen Stellen und Opportunities  für innovative 
Dienstleister. 

cp


----------



## Avor (27 März 2004)

Hallo,

Es ist gut, daß sich hier auch Vertreter der anderen Seite äußern und ihre
Probleme offenlegen.  Sie sollten sich aber klar darüber sein, daß sie von
den vielen betrogenen Opfern  ihrer Zunft  hier nicht geraden liebevoll in
Watte gepackt und gehätschelt  werden. 

Ich denke aber auch, daß mit Vorurteilen und  ungezielten Rundumschlägern auf Dauer kein Problem zu lösen ist.   Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Konstruktive Vorschläge von beiden Seiten würden  im Sande verlaufen und würden nicht gehört wo sie eigentlich gehört werden sollten.

Auch mit unbewiesenen  Schuldzuweisungen sollte man vorsichtig sein und gerade hier wissen wir Geschädigten nur zu genau, aus welcher Richtung sie kommen. In den Foren, die sich mit diesen Problemen beschäftigen ist es massenhaft nachzulesen. 

Auch ich werde seit Jahren  mit grundlosen  Vorurteilen und Schuldzuweisungen belästigt. Man habe den Auftrag nunmehr gegen mich vorzugehen und das soll nun auch vom Gericht bestätigt werden. Ich weiß es besser, aber das wollte bisher niemand hören. Wenn das keine Vorurteile sind?

Ich kenne meine Feinde und ahne auch  welchen lichtscheuen Feiglingen sie ihre Dienste anbieten. Gegen die Handlanger kann ich kämpfen, nicht aber gegen die Täter im Hintergrund. Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen auch Späne. Wer sich angesprochen fühlt in der Diskussion, die nicht hätte sein müssen, wird auch wissen warum.

Ich freue mich über jeden  Betrüger  oder Mitläufer, der nach Verbüßung seiner  Strafe den Vorsatz hat sein Geld in Zukunft auf ehrliche Weise zu verdienen. Auch freue ich mich über Dialerbetreiber, die versichern, immer ehrlich gewesen zu sein. Weil ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, wer mir da wohl einen Dialer untergejubelt hat und wer sich an mir bereichern will - ganz abgesehen vom ganzen  Ärger, den Unkosten und der verlorenen Zeit - so muß ich ebenfalls  pauschal urteilen.

Daß dann auch ein Verdacht auf Thommy, oder Tobias oder wie sie alle heißen bestehen bleibt ist doch selbstverständlich. Es sei denn, sie beweisen mir das Gegenteil oder was noch besser wäre, sie helfen mir, den wahren Übeltäter in ihren Reihen ausfindig zu machen und ihn der gerechten Strafe zuzuführen.  

Hier hätten sie mit ihrem Wissen eigentlich schon sehr viel früher aktiv werden können. Das wäre mehr wert gewesen als alle Worte, so schön sie auch klingen mögen.


Gruß Avor


----------



## victor (27 März 2004)

> Da gibt es einen ( laut eigener Aussage größten Anbieter), der nur mit massivstem Druck
> zu Einhaltung der Minimalforderungen gezwungen werden konnte (schon vergessen?
> 400000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen! ) und der sich nach wie vor jedes Zugeständnis
> an Offenheit und Fairness dem "Otto Normalo" gegenüber nur mit Druck abringen läßt
> bei den weiteren Anbietern sieht das nicht viel anders aus.


Ich bin jetzt nicht der Dialer-Fetischist - aber dieser Entzug beruhte ja glaube ich darauf (wenn wir jetzt vom gleichen Fall reden) daß in dem Feld anstatt ein "ja" ein "ok" eingegeben werden mußte (was für mich eigentlich auf´s gleiche raus kommt, nur das eben auch Personen die kein deutsch können ein "OK" verstehen.


----------



## dvill (27 März 2004)

> Ich bin jetzt nicht der Dialer-Fetischist - aber dieser Entzug beruhte ja glaube ich darauf (wenn wir jetzt vom gleichen Fall reden) daß in dem Feld anstatt ein "ja" ein "ok" eingegeben werden mußte (was für mich eigentlich auf´s gleiche raus kommt, nur das eben auch Personen die kein deutsch können ein "OK" verstehen.


Das ist im Rahmen der Glaubensfreiheit nicht verboten, aber sachlich völlig unzutreffend.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (27 März 2004)

Rumpelheinz schrieb:
			
		

> ok und das schreib mir ein "Rechtsanwalt" ???
> 
> Setzen 6, Beruf verfehlt! Oder bist du scheinheilig und noch schlimmer wie
> dialerbetrüger???
> ...



Gute Entscheidung und adieu.


----------



## MikeDe (27 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> :evil:
> @MikeDe,
> 
> Dialog mit denen?
> ...



 ne Raimund - das ist genau DIE Gruppe die ich in meinem Beitrag als eher dialogunfähig gemeint habe.

@dvill
unterschrieben !



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es einen ( laut eigener Aussage größten Anbieter), der nur mit massivstem Druck
> zu Einhaltung der Minimalforderungen gezwungen werden konnte (schon vergessen?
> 400000 Dialern die Registrierung entzogen! ) und der sich nach wie vor jedes Zugeständnis
> an Offenheit und Fairness dem "Otto Normalo" gegenüber nur mit Druck abringen läßt
> ...



Ich weiß - wie sicherlich jeder der hier Mitlesenden - von wem die Rede ist. und genau diesen und andere hatte ich bestimmt nicht im Auge, beim schreiben.

Dvill's Begriffserklärung ist, so denke ich, ein äußerst wichtiger Hinweis.

Es sind in der Regel jene, die die Dialer auf ihren Seiten einbauen, die betrügerische Absichten haben und denen egal ist mit welchen Mitteln sie ihr Geld machen. Jedem Carrier kann es passieren, dass seine Schnittstellen mißbraucht werden. Nur sollte bei einem Hinweis auf unlautere Methoden dieser dann reagieren - da ist es dem einen Dienstanbieter ethisch verbunden ein Fest, einen solchen Webmaster zu sperren - dem anderen ein Gräul, da seine Umsätze ihm wichtiger sind als Moral und Ethik.

Ich sehe dass es sicherlich immer wieder 'Kundenfänger' geben wird, die versuchen im strahlenden Licht stehend von ihrem Schatten abzulenken. Diese werden allerdings wenig Erfolg verbuchen können, da genügend mündige Poster hier unterwegs zu sein scheinen, die in der Lage sind die Baustellenstrahler direkt auszuknipsen.

Von daher sollte man aber nicht gleich ein Schild an die Tür hängen nach dem Motto: 'Eintritt nur für jene die eine überhöhte Telefonrechnung vorweisen können'

Man kann die Welt auch in Richtung Norden, Osten, Süden usw. gehend umrunden - nicht nur in Richtung Westen. Klar führen nicht alle Wege tatsächlich nach Rom, aber weshalb sollte man AWM's nur durch die Form der Dienstleistung allgemein unterstellen, dass sie Anregungen und Vorschlägen seitens der Internetuser nicht aufnehmen wollen und damit eine faire Beziehung von Anbietern und Usern eine weitere Verbreitung findet.

Ich verstehe dass man durch negative Erfahrungen nicht selbige wiederholen will. Allerdings sollte man komunikations- bzw. dialogwilligen Seitenbetreibern ebenso wie denselben Internetusern nicht gleich durch Verallgemeinerung alle Möglichkeiten einer Annäherung an ein faires Miteinander verhindern.

Weshalb sollte es immer Negativ-Listen geben. Aus einer solchen Symbiose kann auch - muß nicht - eine Postiv-Liste entstehen. Es wird vielen Internetusern sicherlich auch so gehen wie mir bereits des öfteren. Es wird immer wieder vor jenem und solchem gewarnt. Eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle im Internet zu finden, ist allerdings ungleich schwieriger. Egal in welche Richtung die Suche geht - denn derzeit ist es so, dass die Betrüger sich in allen Bereichen ihre 'Kunden' suchen.

Extrem Eigenwerbungs-Postings denke ich wird es bei einem wirklichen Dialog nicht geben, bzw. würden diese recht schnell erkannt werden, da der Markt trotz allem einem kleinen Dorf ähnelt, in dem nicht wirklich jeder anonym ist.

Jemanden mit dem Rücken an die Wand zu stellen bedeutet ihm die Möglichkeit zu nehmen seinen Standpunkt aus allen Perspektiven selbst zu betrachten. In der Position der Verteidigung kann man nicht unvoreingenommen Dialoge führen! Eine Chance auch jenen zu geben die die Komunikation und Lösungsansätze suchen, sollte in allen Lebensbereichen möglich sein. - Wie oben bereits gesagt, beziehe ich mich damit nur auf die Anbieter die wirklich auf der Suche nach dem Dialog sind. Nicht aber auf jene, die sich durch Ihre 'Politik' selbst mit dem Rücken an die Wand gestellt haben.

Im übrigen freut es mich unterschiedliche Standpunkte hier zu finden. Jede andere Form wäre sehr eintönig und würde keinerlei Reiz bedeuten, da man dann nur auf dem selben Status-Quo stehen bleiben würde.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## victor (27 März 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich bin jetzt nicht der Dialer-Fetischist - aber dieser Entzug beruhte ja glaube ich darauf (wenn wir jetzt vom gleichen Fall reden) daß in dem Feld anstatt ein "ja" ein "ok" eingegeben werden mußte (was für mich eigentlich auf´s gleiche raus kommt, nur das eben auch Personen die kein deutsch können ein "OK" verstehen.
> 
> 
> Das ist im Rahmen der Glaubensfreiheit nicht verboten, aber sachlich völlig unzutreffend.
> ...



@Dietmar: Wie gesagt - ich hab auf 3 meiner Sites einen Dialerdownloadlink drauf (mit Link zu dialerschutz.de, Preisinformationen und 3maliger Bestätigung) und bewerbe den Dialer selber auch nur - naja - sehr stiefmütterlich, da´s in meinen Augen wenig bis keinen Content gibt der 1.86€/Minue rechtfertigt, da der Dialer durch schwarze Schafe (Autoeinwahlen/Autoinstallationen) eh kaputt ist in meinen Augen (als Zahlungsalternative) und da ein Großteil meiner potenziellen Kunden mit Netzwerk/DSL surft.  Ich hab die Sache damals (als Mainpean diverse Dialer gesperrt wurden) nur am Rande mitgelesen und mitbekommen und hab´s so verstanden, Du kannst mich hier aber auch gerne über den genauen Sachverhalt aufklären. Ich sehe auch eigenlich neben den Dialer weitaus größere Bereiche der Abzocke in Teilen des Biz: in den Bereichen "Testabos" (Die sich dann eben automatisch weil die Kündigung ausbleiben verlängern, und der Kündigungslink ist eben sehr sehr gut versteckt.) und Cross-Selling (wo der User dann auf einmal statt 1 Abo 4 Abos hat).
Ob der User also die Dialereinwahl 3x mit "Ja" oder 10x mit "Ja" bestätigen muß ist mir relativ egal, ich find da 3x "Ja" gut weil damit diese nervigen automatischen Dialerinstalltionen wenn man mal die Konkurrenz absurft wenig werden. Die Testabo-Sache wäre allerdings wieder ein eigenen Forum wert.


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Hier hätten sie mit ihrem Wissen eigentlich schon sehr viel früher aktiv werden können. Das wäre mehr wert gewesen als alle Worte, so schön sie auch klingen mögen.
> 
> ...



@ avor

nochmal: ICH BIN bereits seit 1999 aktiv in dieser Richtung und gelte in der Dialerszene als Feindbild und Nestbeschmutzer.

ICH HABE gehandelt in dem ich ein hervorragend laufendes Netzwerk aus Freesites, das durch die Vermarktung von Bannerwerbeplätzen ohne grosse Kosten und riesigen Personalaufwand sehr gutes Geld verdient hat gegen ein Produkt getauscht habe, von dem ich mir gewünscht hätte es bewerben zu dürfen und weil es das nicht gab habe ich es mit meiner Firma geschaffen und schwer dafür gearbeitet und tue das auch heute noch.

Ein Webmaster HATE KEINE RECHTLICHE HANDHABE gegen Betrügereien. Geh doch mal zur Polizei oder zum Staatsanwalt und zeige einen Dialerbetrüger an, weil er deinem Nachbarn einen Autodialer installiert hat - die schicken Dich wieder nach Hause, weil man solche rechtlichen Wege eben nur als Betroffener gehen kann.

Als ich anfing gegen den Einsatz von Dialern und insbesondere den kriminellen Einsatz von Dialern aus allen Rohren zu schiessen war ich nicht im Schutz einer Gemeinschaft, die aus Tausenden von Betroffenen besteht sondern ALLEINE auf weiter Flur.

Wenn es nun so ist, dass es mittlerweile viele Kollegen in der Szene gibt, die ebenfalls ihren Mund auftun - vor allem aber der Dialerszene dadurch den Boden entziehen indem sie diese Dinger einfach nicht mehr einsetzen oder zumindest so einsetzen wie man das noch als vetretbar ansehen kann, dann habe ich doch wohl mehr erreicht als so mancher, der hier die Unverbesserlichenarie singt.

Veränderungen erreicht man nicht damit, indem man blind um sich schlägt sondern mit Dialog. Ihr als Kunden und User des Internets bestimmt letztendlich von wem es gemacht wird. Und das ist Eure stärkste Waffe.

Das kann man natürlich so sehen wie der Enterprise Chef und sagen Atombombe drauf und gut - wo nichts mehr wächst wächst auch kein Unkraut mehr.
Aber ich denke über solche kurzsichtigen Radikalmeinungen muss man ja wohl gar nicht diskutieren.

Warum glaubst Du denn gibts in der AWM-Szene nur ganz selten mal einen Betroffenen?
Doch nicht deshalb weil die nicht ins Internet gehen - sondern ganz einfach weil die mit den Gegebenheiten dort wesentlich besser umgehen können und die Zusammenhänge besser verstehen.

Also ist doch die Antwort simpel: 
Wenn alle so informiert sind, dass der Abzocke der Boden entzogen wird, ist sie kein Geschäft mehr und fertig.

Wenn wir von unserer Seite aus etwas dazu beitragen können diese Informationen und das Hintergrundwissen dazu etwas weiter zu verbreiten, dann ist das doch ein Grund für den sich der Aufwand lohnen würde, oder siehst Du das anders?

Aber man kann wirklich nicht erwarten, dass Webmaster, die Bereitschaft für diese Zusammenarbeit signalisieren hierher kommen und sich mit Jauche bewerfen lassen.

Ich denke schon, dass einige diese Diskussion als eine von vielen Möglichkeiten aufgefasst haben die Dinge zu verbessern.
Und die meisten wissen wohl auch, dass dies nicht in einem Nachmittag zu schaffen ist, denn dazu sprechen wir offensichtlich viel zu unterschiedliche Sprachen.

Genau da wäre nun aber der Punkt über den sich auch die Webmaster freuen würden, nämlich Fragen zu stellen und Gründe zu hören. Und dann Eure Vorschläge einzubringen.

Das Internetgeschäft ist ein anonymes Geschäft und darunter leiden wir alle, weil keiner so richtig einzuschätzen weiss, wie der Wissensstand desjenigen ist, der sich eben auf der Seite befindet. Da MÜSSEN wir pauschalisieren, weil es leider keine technische Möglichkeit gibt abzufragen ob der User heute zum ersten Mal im Internet ist oder ob es sich um einen alten Hasen handelt.

Alleine die mir hier gestellten Fragen nach Begriffen, die für mich die selbstverständlichsten der Welt sind, haben mir gezeigt, dass hier doch ein enormes Kommunikationsdefizit besteht.

Dieses Defizit zu verringern würde beiden Seiten helfen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist die Chance, die in diesem Diskussionsfaden liegt.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Heiko (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Webmaster HATE KEINE RECHTLICHE HANDHABE gegen Betrügereien. Geh doch mal zur Polizei oder zum Staatsanwalt und zeige einen Dialerbetrüger an, weil er deinem Nachbarn einen Autodialer installiert hat - die schicken Dich wieder nach Hause, weil man solche rechtlichen Wege eben nur als Betroffener gehen kann.


Das ist falsch.
Strafanzeige kann jeder erstatten, der von einem rechtswidrigen Zustand Kenntnis erlangt.
Die Polizei und die StA haben sogar eine Aufklärungspflicht.
Nur im Zivilverfahren stimmt das, was Du gesagt hast.


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gut, der vergleich mit dem nachbarn war vielleicht nicht so gut, denn dann hätte man ja einen geschädigten.
wenn ich den aber nicht kenne, dann gibts keinen geschädigten und somit auch keine strafanzeige. und woher soll jemand wissen ob und wenn ja wer dadurch geschädigt wurde?
alleine das einstellen von dialern, die nicht konform sind, ist noch keine straftat. die kann man höchstens bei der REG TP melden.

nun kommt aber der haken an der sache - denn wenn es so ist, dass man nichtkonforme dialer der RegTP meldet und diese sofort reagieren müsste (zum beispiel mit sperrung bis zur klärung) dann überleg mal ob jemand der es schafft in einem einzigen tag 400.000 dialer anzumelden es nicht auch schaffen könnte gegen 400.000 KONFORME dialer eine solche anzeige zu stellen......

überregulierung und hilfssheriffsterne sind da auch nicht die lösung was wir alleine am abmahnwahnsinn in deutschland sehen. 
mit abmahnungen wird zum teil heute schon mehr geld verdient als mit dialern. das sind alles dinge, die es zu bedenken gibt wenn man über haudrauf-methoden nachdenken.

ich denke das lässt sich cleverer lösen als mit unwirksamen gesetzen.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

@ tommy

dies soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein, ich will dir nur mal einen Denkanstoss geben obwohl du ja wenn man deine Beiträge so liest der einzige AWM bist der den Markt verstanden hat und du in deiner Branche ja scheinbar nur Deppen um dich herum hast die das Geschäft als solches nicht verstehen bzw. denen du die Geschäftsfähigkeit vom ehtischen Standpunkt her absprichst. Sorry das erinnert mich so an die politischen Auseinandersetzungen wo auch immer und immer wieder drauf hingewiesen wird, was man doch für ein toller Hecht ist 

Du, wie so viele andere im übrigen auch, egal auf welcher Seite, scheinen einfach nicht zu verstehen, das der Dialer an sich genauso seriös ist wie derjenige der ihn anbietet. Das gleiche gilt auch für LS und KK, was denkst du denn was passiert wenn die Medien den Dialer, der im übrigen in fast alle anderen Ländern ohne diese ganze Reguliererei auskommt und man komischerweise dort keine so große Anzahl an "Opfern" hat, durch haben ? 

Erste Anzeichen waren doch letzten Mittwoch (Afendis - Akte 2004) schon da, es gibst sicher eine Menge Abzocker unter den Dialeranbieter, aber glaube mir nach dem Dialer kommt ein weiteres Abrechnungssystem, dann das nächste und das nächste usw...bis wir im "Deutschnet" keine Inhalte mehr anbieten können, keine Inhalte mehr angeboten werden, die Subventioniereungen wegfallen, es keien Flatrates mehr gibt, die Minute wieder 10 Cent kostet usw...

Deinen ersten Äußerungen zu Folge hast du das auch verstanden das ein Internet letzendlich nur durch kostenpflichtige Inhalte finanziert werden kann, wer soll sonst die ganzen Breitbandanschlüße, Server usw bezahlen wenn nichts dafür rum kommt ? Aber es ist doch naiv zu glauben das die hier besprochene Problematik sich nur auf den Dialer beschränkt. Jetzt ist so LS und KK dran, das ist einfach unsere Mentalität hier im deutschsprachigen Raum.

Man sollte also weniger drüber reden wie man den Dialer loswird, sondern lieber dafür sorgen das die Anbieter keine Möglichkeiten mehr haben zu betrügen, bspw. ein Beispieldialer durch die RegTP, vielleicht sogar ein Interessenverband der gemeinsam einen Dialer programmiert, der RegTP vorstellt und exakt diesen absegnen lassen, damit hätte man das ganze schnell im Griff und könnte dieses Zahlungsmittel einsetzen, denn wenn du den User wirklich so gut verstehen würdest, dann wüsstest du auch das er grade wegen seine Anonymität so beliebt ist...

Meines Erachtens wird das Pferd hier von der falschen Seite her aufgeäumt, die Hauptschuldigen sind die Medien und noch viel mehr die RegTP - die habens beide in der Hand - niemand anders, sieht man mal von den Leuten ab die absichtlich damit betrügen wollen.


----------



## Heiko (27 März 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> überregulierung und hilfssheriffsterne sind da auch nicht die lösung was wir alleine am abmahnwahnsinn in deutschland sehen.
> mit abmahnungen wird zum teil heute schon mehr geld verdient als mit dialern. das sind alles dinge, die es zu bedenken gibt wenn man über haudrauf-methoden nachdenken.


Das deutsche Abmahnsystem ist ein gutes Beispiel für eine an sich gute Idee, die durch eine beschissene Umsetzung ad absurdum geführt wird. Abmahnungen sind mittlerweile genauso unsinnig, wie Dialer.


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

@ user

du magst in vielerlei hinsicht gar nicht mal so unrecht haben, denn die problematik um die es hier geht ist nicht nur der dialer.

aber der dialer ist ein instrument mit dem so viel schindluder betrieben wurde und nach wie vor wird, dass er in vielerei köpfen als sinnbild für betrug steht.

ich persönlich habe verschiedene gründe warum ich die teile nicht mag und da rede ich jetzt mal gar nicht von illegalen dialern sondern von solchen, die lt. RegTP erlaubt und legal sind:


1. man kann zu leicht damit JA zu einer rechnung sagen, die man am ende nicht bezahlen kann, weil nämlich der preis dafür nicht von vorneherein feststeht. Das hat für mich so etwas wie diese geldspielautomaten wo man sich vornimmt nur 5 Euro reinzustecken und am ende hat man haus und hof verloren.

2. man kann damit unmündige personen über den tisch ziehen. wir wissen alle wieviele kids heute im netz unterwegs sind. keiner davon hat ne kreditkarte oder eine ec-karte und das hat schon seinen grund. mit dem dialer eröffnet sich aber diese möglichkeit, dass ein 8-jähriger plötzlich mal ein paar hundert euronen ausgibt ohne das auch nur zu erahnen.

3. die dinger sind als zahlungsmethode einfach zu teuer und erzwingen durch hohe margen bei leistungsanbietern einen preis, der für das produkt (grösstenteils) nicht gerechtfertigt ist.

ich weiss - und das betone ich ausdrücklich - dass es trotz all dieser widrigkeiten einen bestimmten wohlbetuchten kundenkreis gibt, der absolut keine andere zahlungsmethode akzeptiert als den dialer und das ist eigentlich das hauptproblem an der geschichte.

hier bestehen zusammenhänge, die auf der userseite überhaupt nicht bekannt sind oder zumindest nicht ins bewusstsein vorgedrungen sind.

um dieser diskussion überhaupt einen sinn zu geben ist es daher wichtig, dass wir von allen seiten mit offenen karten spielen.

dazu gehört es nicht nur den dialer als zahlungssystem zu verteufeln sondern eben einfach mal festzustellen, dass damit betrügereien gemacht werden und dass man sich IN ZUSAMMENARBEIT MIT DEN USERN auch von unserer seite aus dagegen zur wehr setzt.

die paradelösung ist weder mir noch jemandem anderen bisher dazu eingefallen - aber dazu sind doch diskussionsrunden da um hier eventuell stein für stein ein puzzle fertigzustellen, mit dem wir alle leben können.

dazu müssen aber auch wissenslücken geschlossen werden - und es müssen die konsequenzen aus den verschiedenen möglichkeiten durchdacht werden.

dazu müssen die user auch wissen wie wir uns finanzieren - was unser aufwand ist und wie wir kosten deckeln.

ich rede von zusammenhängen und nicht von informationsfetzen die das bild mitunter doch ziemlich trüben.

natürlich wollen wir alle leben und geld verdienen - das wollen die user auch und dieser tatsache wird wohl auch kaum einer widersprechen.

ich verstehe das hier auch nicht als sozialarbeit sondern als eine interessante und chancenreiche möglichkeit voneinander etwas mehr zu erfahren und damit besser miteinander leben zu können.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## MikeDe (27 März 2004)

> Man sollte also weniger drüber reden wie man den Dialer loswird, sondern lieber dafür sorgen das die Anbieter keine Möglichkeiten mehr haben zu betrügen, bspw. ein Beispieldialer durch die RegTP, vielleicht sogar ein Interessenverband der gemeinsam einen Dialer programmiert, der RegTP vorstellt und exakt diesen absegnen lassen, damit hätte man das ganze schnell im Griff und könnte dieses Zahlungsmittel einsetzen, denn wenn du den User wirklich so gut verstehen würdest, dann wüsstest du auch das er grade wegen seine Anonymität so beliebt ist...



Anonym ist allerdings etwas relativ - sobald man weiß wem man Rechnungen stellt (seis der Anbieter oder die Telekom) ist die Anonymität schon futsch 

Es gibt sicherlich User im Internet die bestimmt Dienstleistungen gezielt über Mehrwertnummern nutzen, da ein Monatsabbo teurer käme, als eine kurze Einwahl (bei manchen Kontaktmärkten z.b. zum Check des Posteingangs).

Hier gibt es allerdings inzwischen auch die Möglichkeit durch den Anruf bei einer Nummer und Bestätigung per Tastentelefon dieses auch bewußt durchzuführen. Bei dieser Methode mit gleichzeitig gut gekennzeichneten Kosten des Anrufs und Kostenansage bei Anruf weiß der Leistungsbeziehende in jedem Fall was er macht und was es ihn kostet.

Auf die Frage hin, was denn nun 'Nur-Modem-User' machen sollen, die keine zweite Leitung frei haben, muß sich jeder Content-Anbieter die Frage stellen, ob ein Modem-User tatsächlich durch die beschränkte Bandbreite überhaupt einen Gegenwert erhält innerhalb des Zeitraums, der den Preis rechtfertigt (was im übrigen allgemein so sein sollte bei allen Tarifen die existieren).

Kurz um: Es gibt bereits Lösungen, die eine geringe Fehlbedienbarkeit aufweisen und für Betrüger nicht viel Möglichkeiten bieten rechtschaffende Dienstleistungsanbietern ebenfalls den Ruf zu schädigen.

Es geht hier im Grunde nicht um die Verteidigung oder Verteufelung der einen oder anderen Zahlungsmethode. Vielmehr könnte man gemeinsam eine für alle Seiten aktzeptable Lösung suchen, die für alle von Vorteil ist. Zum einen das betrügeriche Einsetzen soweit unmöglich macht und zum anderen die faire Einsetzbarkeit nicht gänzlich ausschließt.

Um hier einen Lösungsansatz zu finden muß man nicht ein Entgegenkommen der User erwarten, nur weil es wenige Erfahrene gibt, die mit dem Zahlungsmittel und diversen technischen Vorgehensweisen umgehen können. Ebensowenig wie die User erwarten können, dass in Zukunft alles kostenlos ist, damit dadurch niemand mehr wegen Geld versucht zu betrügen.

Es wäre doch schon ein Erfolg wenn:
a) Der Dialog die Anbieterseite zum Überlegen bringt, die Handlungsweise Kundenfreundlich zu gestalten

b) Der Dialog der Kundenseite die Möglichkeit gibt, zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt informiert über Entwicklungen zu sein und ggf. mit Anregungen und Ideen ein besseres und sicherer werdendes Internet mitzugestalten.

Hier gehts nicht darum wer den ersten Schritt macht oder gemacht hat - es geht darum dass man ein offenes Ohr für die Möglichkeiten hat die sich einem bieten.

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Avor (27 März 2004)

> Als ich anfing gegen den Einsatz von Dialern und insbesondere den kriminellen Einsatz von Dialern aus allen Rohren zu schiessen war ich nicht im Schutz einer Gemeinschaft, die aus Tausenden von Betroffenen besteht sondern ALLEINE auf weiter Flur.


@Thommy,

Schön, aus der Feder eines Insiders zu erfahren, der seit 1999 im
Geschäft ist, daß es doch kriminelle Dialer gibt. Mir wird immer wieder gesagt, es gäbe keine kriminellenDialer und ich hätte gefälligst zu zahlen. Dieser Anspruch an mich  ist die Motivation, mich  gegen ein Unrecht zur Wehr zu setzen, von dem viele betroffen sind. Ich kenne die Auswirkungen. Warum und wie es dazu kommen konnte, kannst Du und andere bestimmt besser beurteilen als ich. 

Was in den AWM-Foren geschrieben wird, interessiert mich eigentlich
herzlich wenig. Das ist auch nicht meine Welt und so weit soll meine
Diskussionsbereitschaft auch nicht gehen. So gesehen bin ich im Internet
immer noch Neuling, obwohl ich schon eine Menge gelernt habe, wie man
sich selbst schützen kann. Aber darüber gibt es ja seit einiger Zeit ein
höchstrichterliches Urteil. Auch das ist nicht als Göttliche Eingebung vom
Himmel gefallen sondern ist dank der öffentlichen Diskussion, auch dieser
Foren zu verdanken. So wie auch andere verbraucherfreundliche Urteile.

Wenn Du als Einzelkämpfer für die gleiche Sache kämpfst wie wir, die
Geschädigten, dann ehrt Dich das und wenn Du bei denjenigen die es mit
der Ehrlichkeit nicht so genau nehmen als Nestbeschmutzer bezeichnet
wirst,  damit solltest Du leben können. Es ist immer eine Sache des
Standpunktes und der Sichtweise.




> Veränderungen erreicht man nicht damit, indem man blind um sich schlägt sondern mit Dialog. Ihr als Kunden und User des Internets bestimmt letztendlich von wem es gemacht wird. Und das ist Eure stärkste Waffe.



Du bist sicher nicht der erste und einzige der das auch so sieht.  Aber ich
spreche hier nicht als Kunde und User des Internet sondern als
Geschädigter, der immer noch stur und unnachgiebig von Deinen Kollegen
und ihren Helfern erpreßt wird. Die Einsicht und die Fairneß die wir alle
wollen sollte nicht nur von einer Seite alleine gefordert werden. 




> Alleine die mir hier gestellten Fragen nach Begriffen, die für mich die selbstverständlichsten der Welt sind, haben mir gezeigt, dass hier doch ein enormesKommunikationsdefizit besteht. Dieses Defizit zu verringern würde beiden Seiten helfen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger ist die Chance, die in diesem Diskussionsfaden liegt.



Da habe ich meine Zweifel, ob diese ehrliche Bereitschaft vorhanden ist. 
Die Gier nach Geld ist es und das mit möglichst wenig persönlichem Einsatz. Solange die Grundlagen dafür bestehen bleiben oder  nicht endlich
strafrechtlich gegen die schwarzen Schafe in deinem Gewerbe vorgegangen wird, wird sich auch nichts ändern. 

Es wird immer wieder Nachahmer geben und wenn Du und ein paar andere von Dialer auf andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten  umstellt, ist das  zu begrüßen ist aber leider nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.  (Siehe Technofreaks Hinweis auf die berühmte 400 000-Dialer -Firma. Da liegt noch sehr viel Angst-Potential für Internetkunden)

Trotzdem, ein Anfang muß gemacht werden, es ist höchste Zeit! Keiner wird mit Jauche übergossen, sofern  er  die  Gesetze des menschlichen Miteinanderlebens beachtet. Wir sollten dabei auch an unsere
Kinder und Enkel denken und ihnen eine Kultur übergeben, die auf
friedliches Zusammenleben aufbaut und nicht von den stärksten Ellbogen 
bestimmt wird.


Gruß Avor


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

@ avor

wir sind leider immer noch nicht an dem punkt angekommen wo man diese diskussion in richtung der möglichkeiten lenken könnte, die wir zweifelsohne brauchen um wieder normalität ins netz zu bringen.

grund 1 dafür ist, dass offensichtlich immer noch einige nicht begriffen haben, dass es tatsächlich auch auf anbieterseite mittlerweile nicht wenige leute gibt, die mit euch ins selbe horn blasen.

die motivation dafür mag unterschiedlich sein - die zielrichtung aber die selbe.

grund 2 ist, dass viel zu viele verworrene zahlen im raum stehen, die falsch interpretiert werden.



> (Siehe Technofreaks Hinweis auf die berühmte 400 000-Dialer -Firma. Da liegt noch sehr viel Angst-Potential für Internetkunden)



du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass es in deutschland 400.000 webmaster gibt, die an dieser sache mitgewirkt haben?

offensichtlich ist die taktik hinter dem spielchen unklar:

man wollte hier mit einer so ungeheuren anzahl an dialerregistrierungen die RegTP ganz einfach an einen Punkt bringen, wo man sich offensichtlich das "einsehen" erhofft hat, dass die gleich das handtuch schmeissen, weil eine solche zahl einfach nicht zu bewältigen ist ohne die bundeswehr und das technische hilfswerk dazu zu holen.

der schuss ging aber nach hinten los, weil dort einfach ALLE registrierungen abgelehnt wurden.

ich muss sagen, dass ich das damals auch nicht sofort auf den ersten blick kapiert habe und das mehr als scherz angesehen habe denn als bittere wirklichkeit.

kriminelle dialer gibt es sicherlich auch noch heute - die gehören aber zur aussterbenden rasse und werden ganz sicher nicht mal mehr von den trickdieben bewusst eingesetzt weil man die ja einfach nur nicht zahlen muss.

dass diese dinger aber nach wie vor zweifellos im umlauf sind, ist alleine der tatsache zu verdanken, dass immer noch hunderttausende - wenn nicht millionen von "herrenlosen seiten" im internet stehen, von denen nicht mal die inhaber mehr wissen, dass es sie gibt.

damit werden wir wohl auch alle sicherlich noch ne ganze zeit leben müssen, denn alleine diese seiten aufzuspüren würde mehrere leben beanspruchen. 

ich glaube die basis ist doch, dass es ein paar zukunftsfakten gibt, die wir unbedingt klären müssen:

1. es gibt eine zielgruppe von usern, die nichts anderes als den dialer zur zahlung akzeptieren - auch wenn ich selbst mit dieser tatsache sehr wenig direkt zu tun habe so ist dieser faktor indirekt sehr wohl etwas, was mich betrifft.

ich rede jetzt einfach mal ein bisschen aus der schule um euch auch mal die problemstellung aufzuzeigen, mit der ich persönlich schwierigkeiten habe:

die crux an der dialersache ist, dass bei vielen angeboten (ich spreche hier aber ausdrücklich nur vom uns betreffenden erotikbereich) die heute von usern per lastschrift oder kreditkarte sehr günstig gekauft werden kann, ein grosser teil dieser kosten von genau diesen usern getragen wird, die über dialer kaufen.

mit anderen worten: das produkt das wir zum beispiel verkaufen lebt davon, dass wir "überschüssige potentiale" sehr preisgünstig einkaufen
und diese auch sehr preisgünstig an unsere user weitergeben.

bei solchen angeboten ist es in der regel so, dass 10% der user die sie nutzen, diese angebote woanders per dialer nutzen und damit 60% bis 70% der kostendeckung beitragen. die restlichen 90% der user tragen dann eben nur 30 bis 40 % dazu bei.

im klartext würde das bedeuten: wenn die 10% wegfallen, dann müssten die verbliebenen 90% die gesamten kosten tragen.

um aber gleich mal dem jetzt sicherlich folgenden argument: "da werden also 10% beschissen" dem wind zu nehmen - ich rede von 10% die den dialer BEWUSST und im VOLLEN WISSEN UM DIE KOSTEN nutzen.

das selbe kann man übrigens auch in der freien wirtschaft beobachten, denn zum beispiel markenwaschmittel werden mit selbiger qualität nur eben als noname produkt bei aldi deshalb güntig angeboten, weil andere für den markennamen viel geld hingelegt haben.

für mich stellt sich also die frage, wie man diesen, für den endverbraucher ja erstrebenswerten einkaufsvorteil erhalten kann ohne dabei jemandem auf die füsse zu treten oder den kostenvorteil zu zerstören.

ich habs schon tausendmal gesagt und sags auch gerne zum tausendeinsten mal: ich bin kein freund von dialern in jedweder form - aber WENN es leute gibt, die diese zahlungsmethode wollen und WENN dabei unterm strich für die anderen sogar noch ein kostenvorteil entstehen kann, dann muss es doch irgendeinen verdammten weg geben, wie man das lösen könnte.

so mal als anregung: wie wärs denn wenn ihr mal vorschlagt wie man das lösen könnte - wenn ihr und nicht die RegTP die regeln aufstellt, die ihr euch zu diesem thema wünscht?

und zwar nicht nur die regeln technischer sondern auch ethischer natur - also zum beispiel WO solche dialer eingesetzt werden können und wo nicht.

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass solch eine aktion auf riesige ressonanz stösst, wenn man sie von VORNEHEREIN zu 100% auf die basis strenger regeln stellt.

ist nur so ein gedanke - zerreisst mich jetzt oder bringt bessere ideen.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Raimund (27 März 2004)

*Dialog?*

 

Neues zum Dialog und zur neuen Ethik:

1 

2

Gruß
Raimund

*[Virenscanner: URLs gekürzt]*


----------



## thommy (27 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Neues zum Dialog und zur neuen Ethik:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



das sind genau die brüder die ich meine - pfui deibel !

man lese das impressum: 
Zweck dieses Webprojektes: kostenpfl. Download von Bildmaterial

ne leute - DAS dort sind keine AWMs - das sind gewissenlose tagediebe - fälle für den staatsanwalt.

gruss 

thommy


----------



## victor (27 März 2004)

> und zwar nicht nur die regeln technischer sondern auch ethischer natur - also zum beispiel WO solche dialer eingesetzt werden können und wo nicht.


Das einzige wo ich unter Umständen 1.86€/Minute für gerechtfertigt halt ist hochwertige Liveangebote. Aber in der Regel finnaziert bei AWM der Dialer den Content der dann zu "günstigen Tagesabos" an den Mann gebracht wird. Deine Rechnung - daß der Dialeruser im Endeffekt den Content für den Abouser mitfinanziert - ist in meinen Augen auch das große Problem, das ich als User sehen würde. Jeder User der meinen Memberbeeich via Dialer betritt nutzt Modem oder ISDN und verursacht im Endeffekt weniger Kosten (Trafficmäßig für Videodownload) als der User der über DSL alles runterzieht, aber eben nur einmalig 19€ Euro zahlt - für ein xxx Megabyte Mehrtraffic an Videos.


----------



## MikeDe (28 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Neues zum Dialog und zur neuen Ethik:
> 
> 1
> 
> ...



Bei denen ist definitiv KEINE Dialogfähigkeit zu erkennen - bzw. würde ich dort keinen Dialog suchen. Wenn jemand behauptet die Hausaufgaben wären für Personen über 18, oder die Malvorlagen für die Eltern bestimmt .....  :bash: 

Dass sie dann keinen Altersschutz VOR den Dialerdownload stellen beweist hier eindeutig, dass Geschäfte mit geschäftsunmündigen billigend in Kauf genommen - nein anscheinend sogar erwünscht ist.

Ich bin sicherlich nicht für Überregulierung und Endmündigung der Bürger. Aber im Sinne der bereits Geschädigten und der evtl. zukünftig Geschädigten wäre eine generelle Sperre der Mehrwertdienste an ALLEN Telefonanschlüssen anscheinend die einzige Möglichkeit hier endlich mal auch von Seiten der Telekomunikationsunternehmen Distanzierung von diesen Geschäften zu beweisen.

Wer wirklich GEWOLLT und im Besitz seiner vollen Denkfähigkeit diese Dienste nutzen will, muß dann halt als Anschlußinhaber unter Nennung eines Codes diese Nummern freischalten. Ein versenden dieses Codes mit einem Schwung Rechnungen dürfte wohl kein Akt sein.

Eine solche generelle Nummern-Sperrliste wäre dann auch zentral pflegbar und mit dem Auftauchen neuer Varianten (00..) schnell ergänzt.

Ein mündiges erwachsenes Familienmitglied, das dann gewillt ist eine Leistung über die Telefonrechnung zu bezahlen müßte in dieser Konstelation eben einen 'Antrag' auf Freischaltung beim Zahlenden abgeben. Dies würde sicherlich die Recherche manchen Elternteils wegfallen lassen, bei denen geschaut wird wer wohl an dem Tag zu der Uhrzeit Zutritt zu Telefon oder Computer hatte.

Anbieter die von Ihrer Dienstleistung überzeugt sind und davon, dass es bewußte Einwahlen gibt (was ich nicht in Abrede stellen will - diese Einzelfälle gibt es sicherlich) sollten dabei keine Bauchkrämpfe bekommen, da diese Kunden eine Freischaltung sicherlich veranlassen würden.

Die Zukunft die eigentlich erstrebenswert wäre:

Endlich eine digitale Signatur die nicht zerredet wird und nicht durch Behörden beauftragt und kalt gequatscht wird, sondern von fähigen Unternehmen in die Hand genommen wird. Da müßte dann allerdings endlich mal die Mindestanforderung klar definiert werden und nicht ala: '... es obliegt den Anbietern Lösungsvorschläge zu unterbreiten....' Dies endet dann wieder in jahrelangem Ringen und Wettrüsten, geschleime und festlichen Gelagen, Spesenabrechnungen und Steuergeldverschwendung.

Mit Einführung einer solchen, könnte man solche Karten oder was auch immer mit Guthaben füllen das man durch gewolltes Einschieben aufbrauchen kann. Seien es Einmalzahlungen oder wegen mir minutenbasierende Tarife.

Solange ich hier keine eindeutigen Bestrebungen seitens der zuständigen Stellen feststellen kann und der Amtsschimmel nichts weiter macht als die Gänge mit Äpfeln voll zu legen - sehe ich nur eine Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme für Anwälte und Richter und die Aufrechterhaltung diverser Einnahmen für die Telekommunikationsunternehmen.

Im Übrigen sollte diese Sperre auch die Mobiltechnologie betreffen. Dort werden derzeit denke ich die meisten UPS'e produziert mit diversen 2 € / SMS Diensten.

Bin mir sicher dass die Idee schon mal aufgetaucht ist oder in manchen Köpfen schlummert - wenn auch abgewandelt. Es ist nur fatal dass bisher die digitale Signatur an Diskusionen zwischen Banken und Signaturherstellern scheitert in denen sich über die Kosten der externen Lesegeräte gestritten wird (ca. 20 €/Stück).

Gruß
Mike
...Wort.zum.Sonntag.Ende


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2004)

Tja, dann fasse ich mal (subjektiv eingefärbt natürlich) zusammen:
Es gibt einige schwarze Schafe, mit denen keine Diskussion lohnt.
Es gibt einige liebe AWMs, die ebenso gegen Abzocke sind wie die meisten anderen hier.
Es gibt keine wirklich einvernehmliche Verbesserungslösung für das Problem.
:gruebel:
Wussten wir das nicht vorher schon?

Warum eigentlich hat die Regierung letztes Jahr die neue Nummerngasse und die umständliche Registrierungspflicht geschaffen, anstatt einfach einen "perfekten" Dialer vorzuschreiben? Ob die in Bonn und Berlin sich dazu keine eigene Meinung bilden konnten, so wie z.B. zu Tabakinfos auf Kippenpackungen oder zur Gestaltung von Geldscheinen??


----------



## Moralapostel (29 März 2004)

Lohnt sich der Dialog oder lohnt er sich nicht?



			
				yuppi schrieb:
			
		

> @thommy
> 
> wow danke für die links!! genau sowas habe ich gesucht, seltsam daß ich von solchen seiten noch nichts mitbekommen habe. ...Mit den Links hast du mir unheimlich geholfen, werde ich mal testen was da so alles erscheint zu den Themen für die sie sich interessiert.



Sicher, nur ein Beispiel, aber...

Nachdem ich am Wochenende nicht im Forum aktiv war, stelle ich heute erstaunt fest, daß seitdem 60 neue Postings in diesem Thread stehen (und mein heutiges Posting deshalb entsprechend lang wird). Die Beiträge, die man unter der Rubrik "Wer hat den längsten?" ablegen muß, halten sich in (überraschend?) engen Grenzen. An der Einladung zum Dialog gibt es offenbar aber auch grundsätzliche Kritik:



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmals zu Klärung , *niemand von den Admin/Mods hat irgendjemanden eingeladen *... Mittlerweile hängst mir das kreuzweise zum Halse raus, daß hier ständig Geschäftemacher
> in einem Forum auftauchen , das einzig und allein gegründet wurde, um unfreiwillig Abgezockten zu helfen. (Ein Zusammenschluß vom DS-Forum und dem CB-Forum) um hier ihre Seriosität zubeteuern.
> 
> Das interessiert niemanden hier, ausgenommen einige ganz wenige deren Motivation mir unklar bzw nicht nachvollziebar ist, weil sie auf völlig unrealistischen Anschauungen basieren.
> ...



Die Einladung an die AWMs im Jagin-Forum stammt von mir. Den dortigen Nickname "feindbild" führe ich deshalb, weil ich meine Anmeldung dort zu einem Zeitpunkt vorgenommen habe, als ich mit gleichem Nickname im Dialercenter zum Thema Ethik -sagen wir 'mal- eine "Diskussion" angestoßen habe. (@Raimund Meine Erfahrungen im Dialercenter kann man nur als haarsträubend bezeichnen, während ich das Jagin differenzierter sehe.

"feindbild" ist dabei als Synonym für mein Rollenverständnis zu sehen. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für mein Rollenverständnis als "Moralapostel". Ich sehe darin die Übernahme einer selbstgestellten Aufgabe. Die Einladung zum Dialog (oder Wissensaustausch) ist ein Versuch um zu erreichen, daß die Geschädigten daraus einen Gewinn schöpfen und die Anbieterseite (hier als Teilmenge die AWMs) etwas über die Sichtweise ihrer Kunden erfährt und daraus dann hoffentlich (und wenn es nur Einzelfälle sein mögen) Konsequenzen zieht.



			
				dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ein Forum lebt nicht allein durch Admins/Mods, sondern durch die User. Wenn ein User eine Diskussion wünscht, sollte man diese auch ermöglichen...





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ...Drohungen mit rechtlichen Mitteln laufen dort regelmäßig auf. Das sollte sich jeder vor Augen halten, der dieses Forum nutzt, um ein eigenes Problem zu lösen.
> 
> Insofern steht diesen Administratoren selbstverständlich das Recht zu, den Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums zu definieren.



Beidem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich verstehe es, technofreak, wenn Du auf einige "Brüder" und "Werbe-Postings" nicht gut zu sprechen bist und der Hinweis von @dvill macht mir insofern etwas bewußt, das ich so nicht auf der Rechnung hatte. Dennoch, das Forum ist eine Plattform und ich stehe zu meinem Versuchsballon, die Fronten aufzuweichen und gemeinsam mit einigen (hoffentlich) vernünftigen Anbietern an Verbesserungen zu arbeiten, z. B. um das Unrechtsbewußtsein zu beeinflussen, Anregungen auszutauschen und Problemverständnis zu erweitern. Hierzu:



			
				MikeDe schrieb:
			
		

> ...Versteifte Fronten bringen keine Lösungen. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit heißt nicht unbedingt Image-Aufbesserung durch Verschönerung, sondern kann auch bedeuten auf Anregungen der Kunden einzugehen. ....
> 
> Von daher sollte man aber nicht gleich ein Schild an die Tür hängen nach dem Motto: 'Eintritt nur für jene die eine überhöhte Telefonrechnung vorweisen können' ......aber weshalb sollte man AWM's nur durch die Form der Dienstleistung allgemein unterstellen, dass sie Anregungen und Vorschlägen seitens der Internetuser nicht aufnehmen wollen und damit *eine faire Beziehung von Anbietern und Usern eine weitere Verbreitung findet*.
> ...
> ...





			
				katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Glaubenskrieger dieser beiden Auffassungen mögen "mein" Forum bitte verlassen und wo anders spielen. Eine Diskussion zwischen diesen hat nicht einmal einen Unterhaltungswert.
> 
> Wer aber im Kantjahr seine eigene Auffassung überprüfen möchte, hierfür Andersdenkenden zuhören will und auch tatsächlich bereits ist, dazu zu lernen, hat vielleicht noch eine Chance, durch eine mit Gleichgesinnten geführte Unterhaltung etwas zu bewegen - sich oder andere.
> 
> Merke: Wer mit beiden Füßen fest auf dem Boden steht, bewegt sich nicht.



Genau! Natürlich gelingt es nicht auf Anhieb, nur die "Erwünschten" in den Dialog einzubeziehen, sondern vielmehr muß eine natürliche Auslese dadurch erfolgen, daß der eine oder andere das Experiment beendet. Jemand, der sich so entschieden hat, ist "rumpelheinz". Seine Beiträge beinhalten jedoch einen Hinweis, den ich für vollkommen richtig halte und der mich schon länger beschäftigt:



			
				rumpelheinz schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer denkst du kennt besser krosskrik, mainpean, worldlines und interfun usw... ???? (ohne diese als abzocker hier zu nennen!!!)??? ...dich mögen einzelheiten nicht interessieren, hoffentlich bist du hier mit dieser meinug alleine. sonst ist die gefahr, dass ihr *eine wichtige möglichkeit* im eurem kampf, *versiebt*!!!



Mit dem Hinweis auf das Insider-KnowHow hat er absolut recht und ich denke, daß auch die zahlreichen Einblicke, die wir von Thommy erhalten haben, dieses bestätigen. Apropos...




			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn wir von unserer Seite aus etwas dazu beitragen können diese Informationen und das Hintergrundwissen dazu etwas weiter zu verbreiten, dann ist das doch ein Grund für den sich der Aufwand lohnen würde, oder siehst Du das anders? ...
> 
> Das Internetgeschäft ist *ein anonymes Geschäft und darunter leiden wir alle*, weil keiner so richtig einzuschätzen weiss, wie der Wissensstand desjenigen ist, der sich eben auf der Seite befindet....
> 
> ...



Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, daß über eine faire Zahlungsmethodik diskutiert wurde. Wer hat eine Anregung, wie sich das konkret umsetzen ließe? Sind wir z. B. in der Lage Prototypen (zumindest im theoretischen Modell) zu bauen, die dann so auch von Anbietern umgesetzt werden? Idealerweise würde das dann dazu führen, daß AWMs (und andere), die Dialer einsetzen, ihre Dialer in Stufe 1(!) zumindest erst einmal so gestalten, daß Texte und Funktionsweise den ethischen Grundsätzen der Anwender entsprechen. Was oder wieviel ist hier machbar?

Ich möchte zu dem Begriff "Informationsfetzen" ein konkretes Anliegen an die Mods/Admins richten: Bitte unterstützt den Aufbau eines Hilfe-Verzeichnises, welches Begriffe erläutert, Zusammenhänge erklärt und zwar nicht nur in rein technischer Hinsicht (und ich meine auch nicht den "Erste-Hilfe-Kasten", der aber sicherlich ein fester Bestandteil wäre). Ich denke eher an eine statisch geführte Informationsplattform, die von einer Usergruppe weiterentwickelt und aktualisiert wird. Ich halte dieses deshalb für nötig, weil viele wichtige Dinge in den umfangreichen Threads zum Teil nicht mehr aufarbeitbar sind und deshalb wichtige Info verloren geht.



			
				USER schrieb:
			
		

> (Gast)... es gibst sicher eine Menge Abzocker unter den Dialeranbieter, aber glaube mir nach dem Dialer kommt ein weiteres Abrechnungssystem, *dann das nächste und das nächste *usw...bis wir im "Deutschnet" keine Inhalte mehr anbieten können, keine Inhalte mehr angeboten werden ...



Dieser Kommentar deckt sich mit meiner Ansicht: Wir beschäftigen uns hier im Forum mit Dialern, Premium-SMS, Viren, Trojanern etc... . Keine Frage, geschädigte User erhalten hier kompetente Hilfe, (großes) aber... Die Entwicklung der Systeme und Betrugsmethoden ist derart rasant, daß die Hilfe in der Mehrzahl der Fälle nur zur Schadensminderung, weniger jedoch zur Schadensvermeidung beiträgt. Jedoch: *Die Schrittgeschwindigkeiten von Hilfe und Betrug laufen potenziert auseinander!*

Am 20.3.04 las ich in der HAZ ein Statement von Anti-Viren-Spezialist Eugene Kaspersky: "2007 werden 2/3 aller Mails Werbung enthalten" und "Das Internet ist in seiner Existenz bedroht". Diese Warnung nehme ich ernst und die Gründe für diese Entwicklung liegen sicher auch in der Anonymität (nach dem Motto: Was interessiert mich ein Unbekannter?) und der fast völligen Regulationsfreiheit des Internets, wobei ich letztere als sehr früher Internet-Nutzer und Idealist durchaus schätze.

Ich habe hier im Thread bereits einmal gefragt: Brauchen wir einen _Meisterbrief _und paralell einen _Führerschein _für alle Online-Aktivitäten (also nicht nur Internet, sondern auch Telephonie, TV-Voting etc.), sowie Genehmigungsinstanzen, Qualitätsmanagement und, und, und...?

Während einzelne das Dach flicken, reißt ein Bagger das Haus ein. Daher halte ich diesen Dialog für ein geeignetes Mittel, die Bagger, die Baggerbauer, die Baggerplaner, die Baggerplaner-Ausbilder usw. zu behindern und (ethische) Fehlentwicklungen an ihren Wurzeln zu verlangsamen und letztendlich zu verhindern. Dach flicken und Bagger stoppen.

Fazit: Der Dialog lohnt sich und sollte n. m. E. zu einer Zusammenarbeit ausgebaut werden!


----------



## Trüffel (29 März 2004)

*Dialog mit der Dialerszene*

@victor

auch wenn es schwerfällt, bitte versuch doch dem Grundsatz auch der Forumbetreiber treu zu bleiben, alle Selbstdarstellungen auch wenn so vielleicht nicht gewollt, außen vor zu lassen. Es geht nicht darum wie hoch die Preise für was auch immer sein sollen und könnten, sondern nur darum, wie allgemein die grasierende Abzocke verhindert werden kann. Angesprochen waren auch nicht nur AWM's, sondern alle Mehrwertdienstler die wohl aufräumen wollen mit der Vera... im Netz. Versucht das Problem doch im großen und ganzen zu sehen und zu erfassen. Immer daran denken, Hilfe für alle Abgezockten! Akzeptiert auch die berechtigten Bedenken der Forumbetreiber und deren Moderatoren zu diesem heiklen Thema Dialog. 

Weiterhin gab es vorn schon die Vorschläge Mehrwertdienst überhaupt nur auf Antrag freizuschalten, weil dann der Endkunde sich auch eingehend mit der Materie befassen muß. TK sollte dann auch für sein Produkt Dialer gerade stehen und Seine Kunden auch über die Problematik aufklären müssen. Das gilt auch für all die von den Telekomikern neu erfundenen Zahlungssysteme im Rahmen der SMS -Dienste, UMTS und was da vielleicht noch kommen mag. Geschädigtenforen werden den perfiden Methoden der Abzocke immer etwas hinterherlaufen, aber wenn die, welche dies nicht mitmachen möchten dazu beitragen, daß neue Tricks so schnell wie möglich bekannt werden, dann dürfte es auch uns Betroffenen helfen.

Die Dialerproblematik ist einfach so extrem schwierig, weil eben dem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet ist, daß hier wohl über kurz oder lang wirklich nur ein Verbot helfen könnte. Soll er konform sein wie will, wenn das Geschäftsgebaren der Anwender der Technik so aussieht, daß die Teile mies beworben werden, der User sein Geld loswird, obwohl er dies nicht vorhat, dann muß es eben irgendwann heißen Adiö.

@Raimund



> Raimund schrieb:
> Ethik:
> 
> 1
> ...




Das ist eben das Problem, die einen kapierens die anderen eben nicht. wer es nicht begreift, dem muß eben das Handwerk gelegt werden. Wenn dies mit Hilfe derer passiert, welche nicht dem immer noch scharf abgegrenzten  'Lager' der Abgezockten zugehörig sind, dann soll es doch gut sein! Information ist alles. Der Informierte kann schlechter über's Ohr gehauen werden.

@Moderatoren

Welche Motivation kann ich als Betroffener oder Geschädigter haben, mich allseitig zu informieren? Ich werde mir nicht Hilfe in diesem Forum holen, um wieder zu verschwinden Augen zu und Kopf in den Sand,  sondern ich möchte denen, welche meinen Computer nutzen, im allgemeinen sind dies auch andere Familienmitglieder, oder auch Freunde, Gefahren erklären können und somit präventiv dem nächsten vor der Tür stehenden Schadensereignis vorbeugen und begegnen können!  Der Mensch ist ein Lerntier, auch wenn es manchmal nicht so scheint. Auch ist einem als Normaluser oder Internetneuling die Materie erst bewußt, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Viele irren umher und wissen gar nicht was geschehen ist und wie es dazu kommen konnte. Oft vergeht bis zum Bewußtwerden des Schadens Wochen, Monate oder gar Jahre. Wer kennt sich denn in den Eingeweiden seines Computers aus ohne professionelle Hilfe oder Rat in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen? Wie schnell sind die Inkassounternehmen und ignorieren jegliche Einwendungen. Die Geschädigten werden unter Druck gesetzt ohne Ende, ohne Chance daß ihnen überhaupt zugehört wird. Auch wenn Ihr Euch sehr sehr viel Mühe mit den Leuten gebt, um Ihnen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, eines habt Ihr nicht erlebt, das Gefühl verarscht worden zu sein. Ihr kennt dieses nur aus Hören Sagen, aber wirklich Schaden zu haben und die Gefühle durchleben zu müssen können nur die Betroffenen selbst haben. Am schlimmsten fände ich denn auch bluten zu müssen ohne zu wissen, wie es dazu kam. - Ich denke das ist für mich Grund genug immer wieder vorbeizuschauen, was gibt es Neues? - Da mache ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Männlein, Weiblein, Hinz und Kunz. Ich bin dankbar dem, der mir hilft Abzocke zu begreifen und diese zu verhindern! Schade finde ich die Bemerkung, daß irgendein Versuch zu kommunizieren wenigstens einen Unterhaltungswert haben muß. Ich verstehe aber auch Eure Befürchtungen und möchte allen Mods und dem Betreiber des Forums Dank sagen für die unermüdliche Hilfe für die vielen Nichtversteher.


@Katzenhai


> Warum eigentlich hat die Regierung letztes Jahr die neue Nummerngasse und die umständliche Registrierungspflicht geschaffen, anstatt einfach einen "perfekten" Dialer vorzuschreiben? Ob die in Bonn und Berlin sich dazu keine eigene Meinung bilden konnten, so wie z.B. zu Tabakinfos auf Kippenpackungen oder zur Gestaltung von Geldscheinen??



Die Fragen stelle ich mir auch immer wieder. An den zurückhaltenden und aufgeklärten Usern verdient die Politik nicht mehr mit. Die Lobby der TK- Betreiber- und Anwender der Technik, deren Rechtsanwälte, die Gerichte, Druckereien, Softwareunternehmen usw.usw. sind Wirtschaftsunternehmen, welche auch an diesem Ungemach mitverdienen und der Allgemeinheit damit Mehrwert verschaffen. So steht das Wörtchen *Mehrwert* gleich in doppelter Bedeutung.
*Fazit: Immer wieder bohren und fordern, bis endlich die Einsicht kommt!*

Trüffel


----------



## thommy (29 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog mit der Dialerszene*



			
				Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Informierte kann schlechter über's Ohr gehauen werden.



@ trüffel

ich glaube das ist der kernsatz um den es hier geht.

information besteht eben nicht alleine daraus, die besten antidialersoftwares zu publizieren oder über rechtliche gegenmassnahmen zu informieren - der grösste erfolg liegt in der prävention.

ich drücks mal anhand von einem beispiel aus:

warum wohl, fällt ein webmaster im internet nicht - oder zumindest nicht so häufig auf die bösen abzockertricks herein?

hat er etwa die bessere firewall?

nein - hat er nicht !

er versteht nur die zusammenhänge besser und weiss aus eigener erfahrung, dass es eben schwachsinn ist, ein "programmupdate von microsoft" aus ner mail zu laden und dass kein seriöser programmanbieter ein "kostenloses betrachtungstool" zum begehen seiner seiten fordert.
er weiss auch, dass alleine der begriff "kostenlos" schon von grund auf einen faden beigeschmack hat, denn irgendwie finanziert sich jedes angebot im netze - sogar dieses hier. denn webinhalte kosten geld und können nur durch einnahmen finanziert werden.

wenn man in den köpfen der leute nur die eine tatsache verankern könnte, dass sie mal drüber nachdenken, warum eine unbekannte person dafür geld ausgeben sollte einer anderen unbekannten person etwas zu schenken, dann wären wir schon sehr viel weiter.

der simple und einfache leitspruch "es gibt im web im grunde nichts kostenlos" würde schon viel verhindern.

wenn user lernen sich die frage zu stellen "was hat der davon?" dann würden viele, viele abzockereien gar nicht erst stattfinden können.

ich glaube wir alle wissen, dass wir der hydra nicht alle köpfe abschlagen können - das ist noch in keinem bereich des lebens gelungen - aber paar davon doch sicher.

ich sehe das hauptproblem dieser ganzen diskussion hier ganz genau darin, dass eben einige jeden kleinen schritt in die richtige richtung deshalb verdammen, weil er eben nicht die utopie einer "endlösung" birgt und auch nicht bergen kann. 

wenn ich etwas in meinem leben gelernt habe ist es die tatsache, dass jeder langfristige erfolg auf einer folge von kleinen schritten aufbaut. 

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Raimund (29 März 2004)

*Dialog?*

 
@thommy, moralapostel et al.,

es ist sinnlos, spart Euch die gut gemeinten Bemühungen um einen Dialog!

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=31f8e1a3787b61963aa419f287bec0bf&threadid=177

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthre...87bec0bf&threadid=127&perpage=15&pagenumber=3

Die "Ethik" dieser Geschäftsleute ist eine andere!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## victor (29 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog mit der Dialerszene*



			
				Trüffel schrieb:
			
		

> @victor
> 
> auch wenn es schwerfällt, bitte versuch doch dem Grundsatz auch der Forumbetreiber treu zu bleiben, alle Selbstdarstellungen auch wenn so vielleicht nicht gewollt, außen vor zu lassen. Es geht nicht darum wie hoch die Preise für was auch immer sein sollen und könnten, sondern nur darum, wie allgemein die grasierende Abzocke verhindert werden kann. Angesprochen waren auch nicht nur AWM's, sondern alle Mehrwertdienstler die wohl aufräumen wollen mit der Vera... im Netz. Versucht das Problem doch im großen und ganzen zu sehen und zu erfassen. Immer daran denken, Hilfe für alle Abgezockten! Akzeptiert auch die berechtigten Bedenken der Forumbetreiber und deren Moderatoren zu diesem heiklen Thema Dialog.
> 
> ...


@Trüffel: Ich wollt nur aufzeigen wo ich als Webmaster die Ungerechtigkeit bei Dialer/Minutenabrechnung sehe - sollte eigentlich keine Selbstdarstellung werden. Zu Deinem Vorschlag daß der User erst die Nutzung von Mehrwertdiensten freischalten muß: Ja, ist ist ein guter Vorschlag - allerdings hab ich das Webmaster kaum die Möglichkeit sowas gesetzmäßig durchzubringen: Da muß dann entweder kräftig Lobbyarbeit  seitens Euch gemacht werden (wobei ich die Chancen da bei 0 sehe, weil Tee-lekom ja auch ganz gut mitverdienst und sich da wehren wird) oder eben eine gute PR-Arbeit, so daß der User weiß "Hey, ich kann 0190 sperren laßen und bei Bedarf eben wenn ICH will freischalten."


----------



## Avor (29 März 2004)

> Die "Ethik" dieser Geschäftsleute ist eine andere!



Das glaube ich auch. Ich habe schon viele schöne Worte in meinem Leben gehört, aber leider blieben es meistens nur schöne Worte. Das können einige beklagen die vielleicht wirklich guten Willens sind, aber verlorenes Vertrauen zurück zu gewinnen ist verdammt schwer. 

Ehrbare Geschäftsleute wissen das und handeln entsprechend. Die anderen werden schneller reich, aber früher oder später werden sie in Handschellen abgeführt - hoffentlich!


Gruß Avor


----------



## Moralapostel (29 März 2004)

*Re: Dialog?*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> @thommy, moralapostel et al.,
> 
> es ist sinnlos, spart Euch die gut gemeinten Bemühungen um einen Dialog!
> 
> ...



Lieber Raimund,

JAAAAAAAAA, Du hast recht, was die Dialercenter-Bande angeht, aber die sind nicht repräsentativ für alle Anbieter. Ich habe Deine Links dahin schon häufig nachverfolgt und im Dialercenter sind wirklich fast nur Kranke unterwegs, aber trotzdem werde ich nicht pauschalisieren! Bitte trenn' auch Du etwas genauer.

Uns außerdem: Was interessiert uns das? Wenn es uns gelingt hier etwas aufzubauen, dann nützt uns das, egal was die Torfköppe schreiben. Also, versuch's 'mal und geh' auf meine Vorschläge und Fragen ein.

Los, es geht was.... aber klar, nicht nur mit schönen (oder unschönen) Worten, sondern durch Initiative und genau darauf sollten wir uns zubewegen.


----------



## thommy (30 März 2004)

heut schon heisse gelesen?

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46130


offensichtlich macht bergluft doch schlau !
die machen genau das, was ich hier vor 10 tagen als in deutschland überfällige lösung benannt habe.


grüsse

thommy


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2004)

siehe Posting/Thread  von 16:18  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4725

tf


----------



## Moralapostel (1 April 2004)

Ich darf mich selbst zitieren um auf die unbeantwortet gebliebenen Fragen hinzuweisen:



			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen, daß über eine faire Zahlungsmethodik diskutiert wurde. Wer hat eine Anregung, wie sich das konkret umsetzen ließe? Sind wir z. B. in der Lage Prototypen (zumindest im theoretischen Modell) zu bauen, die dann so auch von Anbietern umgesetzt werden? Idealerweise würde das dann dazu führen, daß AWMs (und andere), die Dialer einsetzen, ihre Dialer in Stufe 1(!) zumindest erst einmal so gestalten, daß Texte und Funktionsweise den ethischen Grundsätzen der Anwender entsprechen. Was oder wieviel ist hier machbar?



Gibt es hier im Forum Teilnehmer, die an einer "ideologie-übergreifenden" virtuellen Arbeitsgruppe interessiert wären, die sich mit der Gestaltung von Zahlungspraktiken im Internet beschäftigt? Ziel könnte sein, daß User und Anbieter sich auf eine Systematik verständigen, um Standards zu entwickeln, die die hier diskutierten "Geschäftsvorgänge" (und nur die, da ich uns derzeit nicht zutraue eine größere Reichweite entwickeln zu können) in einer Weise ermöglichen bei der die User besser vor Irreführung geschützt werden. Eine solche Arbeitsgruppe sollte sich zweckmäßigerweise auch auf Anbieter von Zahlungssystemen (also in der akuten Phase auch auf Dialer-Anbieter) erstrecken, damit nicht nur geredet, sondern auch eine Umsetzung möglich wird.

@Mods



			
				Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte zu dem Begriff "Informationsfetzen" ein konkretes Anliegen an die Mods/Admins richten: Bitte unterstützt den Aufbau eines Hilfe-Verzeichnises, welches Begriffe erläutert, Zusammenhänge erklärt und zwar nicht nur in rein technischer Hinsicht (und ich meine auch nicht den "Erste-Hilfe-Kasten", der aber sicherlich ein fester Bestandteil wäre). Ich denke eher an eine statisch geführte Informationsplattform, die von einer Usergruppe weiterentwickelt und aktualisiert wird. Ich halte dieses deshalb für nötig, weil viele wichtige Dinge in den umfangreichen Threads zum Teil nicht mehr aufarbeitbar sind und deshalb wichtige Info verloren geht.



Könnt Ihr Hinweise dazu geben?


----------



## sascha (1 April 2004)

> Könnt Ihr Hinweise dazu geben?



Sämtliche Informationen, wie man sich von Fall zu Fall verhalten sollte, sind auf den Seiten von Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de zu finden - seit über zwei Jahren, und laufend aktualisiert. Das Forum dient dazu, aktuelle Entwicklungen zu beobachten und zu diskutieren. Die Erkenntnisse daraus fließen ebenfalls in die Informationen auf den Seiten mit ein. Fachbegriffe sind z.B. im umfangreichen Lexikon auf dialerschutz.de nachzulesen.


----------



## Der Jurist (1 April 2004)

Moralapostel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Gibt es hier im Forum Teilnehmer, die an einer "ideologie-übergreifenden" virtuellen Arbeitsgruppe interessiert wären, die sich mit der Gestaltung von Zahlungspraktiken im Internet beschäftigt? Ziel könnte sein, daß User und Anbieter sich auf eine Systematik verständigen, um Standards zu entwickeln, die die hier diskutierten "Geschäftsvorgänge" (und nur die, da ich uns derzeit nicht zutraue eine größere Reichweite entwickeln zu können) in einer Weise ermöglichen bei der die User besser vor Irreführung geschützt werden. Eine solche Arbeitsgruppe sollte sich zweckmäßigerweise auch auf Anbieter von Zahlungssystemen (also in der akuten Phase auch auf Dialer-Anbieter) erstrecken, damit nicht nur geredet, sondern auch eine Umsetzung möglich wird.


@ Moralapostel

Ich für meine Persona habe daran kein Interesse, weil es nach meiner Meinung nicht die Aufgabe der Kunden sein kann, hier Entwicklungsarbeit zu leisten. Im übrigen habe ich im Netz genügend Angebote gefunden, die die Zahlung für mich als Kunden sehr zufriedenstellend lösen.

Beispiele: Kaspersky oder a² bei dialerschutz.de um nur zwei zu nennen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu ist zu sagen, dass Deutschland im Augenblick auf dem besten Weg
> ist, solche kostenpflichtigen Altersverifizierungssysteme den Anbietern sogar per Gesetz
> aufzuzwingen. Was letztendlich zu noch viel mehr Abzockereien führen wird.



Das ist doch alles Schnee von gestern, wenn erst mal das Wahlrecht für Kinder 
eingerichtet worden ist, muß es auch Kindern gestattet sein, Pornos zu schauen, denn wie 
sollen sie sich denn ein Bild darüber machen können, was verboten sein sollte: 
Dies ist *kein * Aprilscherz:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,293460,00.html


> *Parteigänger in Pampers*
> Der Bundestag debattiert heute erstmals über ein Wahlrecht für Kinder von Geburt an.
> Was nach einer Marotte klingt, wird von Politikern aller Lager und führenden Verfassungsrechtlern befürwortet.



http://www.kinderwahlrecht.de/
http://www.melhorn.de/Wahlrecht/

Wofür dann noch Alterverifikation ? Wer wählen darf , darf auch abgezockt werden, oder ???


----------



## thommy (1 April 2004)

Altersverifikation schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ein unsinn - daran sieht man mal wieder wieviel logisches denkvermögen in politikerhirnen steckt.

solche debatten sollte man denen glattweg vom gehalt abziehen - wobei ich glaube, dass der spiegelartikel sehr wohl ein aprilscherz ist. 

die debatte darum existiert aber in der tat schon länger und es gibt tatsächlich menschen, die für so einen schwachfug zeit investieren.

aber es gab ja auch schon mal einen antrag, der zum inhalt hatte, den berliner zoo wegen verbreitung von pornografie zu schliessen, weil dort menschenaffen öffentlich masturbieren.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> - wobei ich glaube, dass der spiegelartikel sehr wohl ein aprilscherz ist.



das glaub ich nicht, da diese Meldung bereits gestern (31.3.) vom Tagesspiegel gemeldet wurde.
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/tso/aktuell/artikel.asp?TextID=37408

und daß bei der Google-Suche nach "Wahlrecht für Kinder"
allen Ernstes 5680 Treffer angezeigt werden, was kaum auf einen Aprilscherz deutet


----------



## thommy (1 April 2004)

Altersverifikation schrieb:
			
		

> thommy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na wenn das kein aprilscherz ist, dann ist es aber das grösste armutszeugnis, dass sich ein staat selber ausstellen kann.

würde bedeuten es ist 5 minuten vor adolf - denn beim eintreten dieses falles, würde die anti-baby-pille im rechtsextremen lager sehr schnell verbannt.

da ja die eltern bis zur volljährigkeit für die kids die stimme abgeben, hiesse das, das die deutsche politik von denjenigen bestimmt wird, die am zeugungsfähigsten und gebärfreudigsten sind. jede regierung würde kurz vor der wahl das kindergeld noch etwas weiter hoch schrauben und die berufsbilder "menschlicher zuchtbulle und legehenne" wäre geboren.

wie kann man über sowas überhaupt nur nachdenken?

für meinen geschmack ist das GEGENTEIL der fall, denn kinder werden ja häufig schon mit ihrer taufe in ein "vertragsverhältnis" gezwungen, das sie nicht bewusst unterschrieben haben.

die sollten sich was schämen, für solche debatten steuergelder aus dem fenster zu werfen - reicht schon wenn sie ihre gehirnzellen dort rausgeworfen haben.

grüsse

thommy


----------



## Baller Otto (1 April 2004)

thommy schrieb:
			
		

> na wenn das kein aprilscherz ist, dann ist es aber das grösste armutszeugnis, dass sich ein staat selber ausstellen kann.
> 
> würde bedeuten es ist 5 minuten vor adolf - denn beim eintreten dieses falles, würde die anti-baby-pille im rechtsextremen lager sehr schnell verbannt.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn das ganze hier O.T. ist:

Wann wurde in der Schweiz das Wahlrecht für Frauen eingeführt? 1970? :tröst:
Zum Glück musst du dir bei deinem Wohnort >>Schweiz<< keine Sorgen über die Verschwendung deutscher Steuergelder machen, vermute du zahlst in der Schweiz Steuern.
Adolf war Österreicher.

Werde diesen Dialog aber nicht unter
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene
weiterführen.



			
				thommy schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann man über sowas überhaupt nur nachdenken?



Gruss
BO


----------



## thommy (1 April 2004)

Baller Otto schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn das ganze hier O.T. ist:
> 
> Wann wurde in der Schweiz das Wahlrecht für Frauen eingeführt? 1970? :tröst:



nein es war 1971 und im kanton appenzell sogar erst 1990 - weder vorher noch nachher hatten aber die männer das recht für ihre frauen oder gar kinder mitzustimmen.



> Zum Glück musst du dir bei deinem Wohnort >>Schweiz<< keine Sorgen über die Verschwendung deutscher Steuergelder machen, vermute du zahlst in der Schweiz Steuern.



nicht ganz richtig - ich zahle auch in deutschland steuern - zumindest die mwst. für den verkauf an deutsche staatsbürger.



> Adolf war Österreicher.



was sicher nicht heisst das die österreicher ausgestorben sind 



> Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Dialog mit der Dialer-Szene
> weiterführen.



ist aber manchmal auch nicht verkehrt ein bisschen vom thema abzuweichen, denn soooo weit liegen die ursachen hier gar nicht auseinander.

grüsse

thommy


----------

